# Hoyt RX4, my thoughts >>———->



## ontarget7

Not ground breaking technology breakthroughs but nonetheless, there are notable differences that may matter to some when comparing the RX3 to RX4. 

The biggest difference for me is the tweaking of the cam tracks that allow for a better overall tune setting. I am finding the RX4 more forgiving in nock travel. Whether pulling hard, soft or somewhere in between you don’t have the swings in tears through paper with bareshafts. All this while allowing you to tune top cam hitting slightly ahead and maintaining nock level at brace. 
This has also paved the way to allow for more forgiveness at the grip, as I haven’t seen those high tears that has plagued them here and there the last few years in certain draw length settings. 

Valley is a touch better, even in the #2 cam and the backwall firmer. I’m choosing to take the rubber out of the stop for a touch more firmness. 

When comparing the #2 cam to the #3 cam I’m finding the 2 to be a little more quieter. They still aren’t Triax quiet but don’t really have any concerns myself in this area. Don’t see it costing me any concerns in the field. 
It does have a slight pop to it on the shot due to the mass weight and hollow tube construction. Really no noticeable vibe, even while hitting the side of the limbs or on the shot. 

Holds on target well so far with no really excessive pin float for its mass weight and how short it is. 

Finish appearance wise is a little better but I feel the finish is the one area we still need to be perfected on carbon. Wouldn’t be surprised if the rattle can comes out at the end of a hard hunt for some touch up. 

Right out of the box total adjustments needed for clean bareshafts to start are 

1 full twist in right side yoke
1 full twist out of left side
1/2 twist in the control cable
Centershot 13/16 off leading edge of riser not rubber
Nock height dead level
Top cam hitting just shy of 1/16 ahead of the bottom cam

No real drastic changes to initial setting out of the box. Doesn’t get much easier

Specs 
28” on the money true measured draw
74#
423 gr arrow
302-303 fps 

Overall, I feel they nailed tune setting finally, at least to what I prefer them. Just a more forgiving setup and tune friendly. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNKnoxville

I'm still shooting my RX-1, 30.5" draw, 70 lb, #3 cam. How does it feel compared to the RX-1??? Not sure if it's worth trading up????


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks for the review. I wonder if the new cams can put on the RX3. Sounds like the speeds are a little better as well.


----------



## full moon64

what is weight and length of front stabilizer?


----------



## ontarget7

TNKnoxville said:


> I'm still shooting my RX-1, 30.5" draw, 70 lb, #3 cam. How does it feel compared to the RX-1??? Not sure if it's worth trading up????


I’ve owned just about every carbon they have produced including the RX1 and I would have to say yes. 
Just more forgiving tune settings and feel it holds better. Of coarse this is very subjective, just my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

brokenlittleman said:


> Thanks for the review. I wonder if the new cams can put on the RX3. Sounds like the speeds are a little better as well.


No clue but I don’t see why not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

full moon64 said:


> what is weight and length of front stabilizer?


11” stab and standard 3oz out front that it comes with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothy750

Interesting read thanks OnTarget, I'm going to my shop today to try out the 3 Hoyts I'm really interested in :the Helix Turbo, Rx-4 in turbo and reg, and the Axius Alpha as my new hunting bow, As much as I really don't want to try the Rx-4 for fear of dropping that much money, I'll bite the bullet and do it


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Good looking rig! I notice you have a tied in nock set above the nock point and what looks like nothing below. Any reason for that?


----------



## sgrappone

Found a #2 cam RX4 rather quickly. Congrats! I'm looking forward to the Mach 1 review 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Smoothy750 said:


> Interesting read thanks OnTarget, I'm going to my shop today to try out the 3 Hoyts I'm really interested in :the Helix Turbo, Rx-4 in turbo and reg, and the Axius Alpha as my new hunting bow, As much as I really don't want to try the Rx-4 for fear of dropping that much money, I'll bite the bullet and do it





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

bowhuntermitch said:


> Good looking rig! I notice you have a tied in nock set above the nock point and what looks like nothing below. Any reason for that?


No sir, didn’t matter either way with no difference in tune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

sgrappone said:


> Found a #2 cam RX4 rather quickly. Congrats! I'm looking forward to the Mach 1 review
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Happen to show up the day I went in to test 

Looking forward to that one as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone

ontarget7 said:


> Happen to show up the day I went in to test
> 
> Looking forward to that one as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking bow and awesome speeds. Enjoy it and go harvest a deer before the end of the month with it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO

Thanks for taking the time to share your thought. Sounds like another winner for Hoyt.


----------



## Mathias

That is one beautiful bow.


----------



## bigbucks170

Sharp looking rig ...like the Camo ...but those bullet hole are so pretty love seeing that ..perfect


----------



## varmint101

Really looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-d buster x4

Whats up concrete cowboy? Hope your staying busy , been crazy busy on my end.
I currently have the RX3 Ultra . Would it be worth me upgrading to the NEW RX4 Ultra ?


----------



## ontarget7

3-d buster x4 said:


> Whats up concrete cowboy? Hope your staying busy , been crazy busy on my end.
> I currently have the RX3 Ultra . Would it be worth me upgrading to the NEW RX4 Ultra ?


What’s up brother 
Glad your busy 

It’s been very busy out here. On top of the concrete I started adding remodels and shooting for a couple spec homes this spring. 

Having owned two of the RX3’s myself I just like the fact that cam synch is more ideal for clean nock travel. Not grip sensitive so in return It’s looking like it’s going to be more forgiving. 

Time will tell but no regrets. 

Liked the RX3 myself but this ones just a touch better. Maybe not worth the upgrade depending on what your looking for and how much difference your willing to eat for those upgrades. 

Just go pour another slab, you’ll be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTheHunt

Best pics I've seen of that camo scheme!!! I dig it!!!


----------



## deer310sg

Very nice Shane!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavis_1313

May have to snag a rx4 for my wife. She shot and liked the helix but if the rx4 is more forgiving I may grab one for her. Wish the ata was the same as the Rx3 that I shoot but I guess it’s not that big of a difference especially for her at 26” draw.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavis_1313

I have a question in regards to these bows that maybe someone can help with. If I purchased one of these for my wife, which limbs should I get for her? 60-70 or 55-65. She shot the helix at 27” and 63 pounds with no issues other than draw was an inch long. I’m curious if there is a difference in efficiency with limbs maxed or close to at 65# or limbs backed off down to 65#. So difference between 65# and 70# limbs when set at 65#.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ddavis_1313 said:


> I have a question in regards to these bows that maybe someone can help with. If I purchased one of these for my wife, which limbs should I get for her? 60-70 or 55-65. She shot the helix at 27” and 63 pounds with no issues other than draw was an inch long. I’m curious if there is a difference in efficiency with limbs maxed or close to at 65# or limbs backed off down to 65#. So difference between 65# and 70# limbs when set at 65#.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavis_1313

ontarget7 said:


> 65#
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I was thinking but do you mind sharing your reasoning as to why? I’m kind of an ocd analytical person and am always wanting to learn so that’s why I ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ddavis_1313 said:


> That’s what I was thinking but do you mind sharing your reasoning as to why? I’m kind of an ocd analytical person and am always wanting to learn so that’s why I ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65# limbs generally seem to be touch faster possibly due to their mass weight being lighter. 

Same goes for the #2 cam the mass weight is lighter when comparing the same 70# bow in the number 3 cam

Not to mention the more you back down the bow the longer draw length will grow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavis_1313

ontarget7 said:


> 65# limbs generally seem to be touch faster possibly due to their mass weight being lighter.
> 
> Same goes for the #2 cam the mass weight is lighter when comparing the same 70# bow in the number 3 cam
> 
> Not to mention the more you back down the bow the longer draw length will grow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All makes perfect sense. Thank you sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwolrey87

Nice Bow


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> That is one beautiful bow.


Time too order Matt:darkbeer:


----------



## 3-d buster x4

ontarget7 said:


> What’s up brother
> Glad your busy
> 
> It’s been very busy out here. On top of the concrete I started adding remodels and shooting for a couple spec homes this spring.
> 
> Having owned two of the RX3’s myself I just like the fact that cam synch is more ideal for clean nock travel. Not grip sensitive so in return It’s looking like it’s going to be more forgiving.
> 
> Time will tell but no regrets.
> 
> Liked the RX3 myself but this ones just a touch better. Maybe not worth the upgrade depending on what your looking for and how much difference your willing to eat for those upgrades.
> 
> Just go pour another slab, you’ll be good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll make it a point and test drive the new RX4 .. I have found my RX3 to be forgiving and tuned very easy . 
If i happen to pick one up ill text ya to pick your brain. 
Best of luck on the remodeling bud.. It'll be a nice change of pace for ya. Your lower back and arms will appreciate the change as well :nod:
Talk to ya soon my man..


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I'm ordering one very soon. 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

Really liked the RX-4 Ultra. Had something else in mind and after shooting a few different the 4 was it. Ordered one Wednesday before last.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Was the string angle the same as the RX-3 at 28"?

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Was the string angle the same as the RX-3 at 28"?
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I really didn’t see much of a difference there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> I really didn’t see much of a difference there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-4. Thanks.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Spency said:


> Really liked the RX-4 Ultra. Had something else in mind and after shooting a few different the 4 was it. Ordered one Wednesday before last.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

I believe I said this last year with the RX3 and feel it still holds true for me this year in the RX4. Probably my favorite looking carbon bow to date. Really like the flow of the riser design. 

Aside from them tweaking the cam tracking making more of ideal tune settings, Hoyt’s grips are just a perfect match in hand. From static to full draw, you just have even comfortable pressure throughout. They balance out really well with no effort in having your bubble sit perfect in your sight picture

Now it’s time to settle in and find the sweet spot in muscle memory for pin float. Then straight to some longe range shooting over the holiday weekend, if the weather cooperates. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy

Hey Shane. I have a natural cant to the left that I'm always having to fight. Do you think that movable grip would be any help in that situation?


----------



## dnv23

Looks great! The camo finish on the Hoyt RX4s I've seen so far has been pretty dang good.


----------



## ontarget7

huntertroy said:


> Hey Shane. I have a natural cant to the left that I'm always having to fight. Do you think that movable grip would be any help in that situation?


I really can’t answer that with any certainty. I can reach out to someone that may have some insight on that and see if he knows anyone in that situation. He used to work for Hoyt so maybe a good source for the answer your looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

dnv23 said:


> Looks great! The camo finish on the Hoyt RX4s I've seen so far has been pretty dang good.


I’ll give them that as well. Just not sure the durability on carbon is there yet. Same goes for PSE. I know a guy personally that used regular grip tape on his carbon and after taking it off the finish came with it. 

Just being honest, I bet at some point I will be breaking out the rattle can 

Easy to blend I bet with the Subalpine camo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

Thanks so much for your thoughts on this bow. Tempted to order one, but will wait a good long time this year to ensure no major issues surface, like last year's sight mount squareness issue.


----------



## Titus149

I just ordered the RX4 Carbon Turbo #2 cams. I had my mind set on the new VXR but after shooting true RX4 it shot so good and the draw cycle on the Turbo was like butter. The back wall is super firm. I can’t wait to get it in the shop and get it put together. I ended up getting the Storm color. Going with a non-camo bow this year! 

Congrats on tour RX4


----------



## scpowerman

ontarget7 said:


> I’ll give them that as well. Just not sure the durability on carbon is there yet. Same goes for PSE. I know a guy personally that used regular grip tape on his carbon and after taking it off the finish came with it.
> 
> Just being honest, I bet at some point I will be breaking out the rattle can
> 
> Easy to blend I bet with the Subalpine camo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUO
> Last bow I removed the grip tape on was a Mathews and it peeled the paint off of it also. I currently have the same grip tape (Lizard skin) on a carbon Hoyt. I might try heating it a little before removing it this time.


----------



## longbeard02

Stopped in today at scheels while in MT. And shot the new hoyts. When I get back I’m gonna order the new RX-4 ultra. So I’ll have a RX-3 for sale soon. Just like the longer a/a and longer bh.


----------



## roosiebull

I saw they bottom weighted the rx-4, does it hold different?

how is the draw cycle?


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> I saw they bottom weighted the rx-4, does it hold different?
> 
> how is the draw cycle?


I felt the RX3 held well and would probably say it’s equal. It’s a little quieter so the weighted dampeners possibly have something to do with that. 

Pin float is an interesting thing that I feel has improved on many bows the last few years. While nock travel has also improved I feel these are linked together. Generally the bows with the least amount of nock travel seem to have the best pin float. 
Then when I feel there’s something to this the RX3 last year proved me wrong. I believe when it was tested it didn’t have the greatest nock travel when those test came out, so in theory I shouldn’t have shot it well. This was not the case, as I shot it really well, in fact better than the Prime last year that tested great for nock travel. 
All I know, is my obsession with bows and what makes them tick over the years has been puzzling to say the least. What’s on paper doesn’t always equate to real world ability when comparing bows. Some bows do seem to be more forging than others. 

Pin float is one of those things that I feel can change as muscle memory adapts to a certain cam system. 
For instance my Ritual 30’s at a ridiculous let-off, hold exceptionally well for me. My first impression was the RX4 did not have the same holding ability, at least that was my thoughts the first couple days. Fast forward to today and I would say it’s at the point it’s equal to my Ritual 30’s. Now the only thing that has changed is my muscle memory on the back end of the shot. 

Draw cycle is nice for me personally. I like the #2 cam as it seems to have just the right amount of valley and still locks in and holds great at full draw without the feeling of it wanting to go. 

The trend lately seems to be binaries but I will say I can still appreciate the cam and half or modified design like Hoyt’s currently. They do tend to make an archer hold true to the shot process and form in general. Where the larger valleys and high let-off binaries I can find myself getting lazy sometimes on the back end. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

huntertroy said:


> Hey Shane. I have a natural cant to the left that I'm always having to fight. Do you think that movable grip would be any help in that situation?


This was forwarded to me

You’ll see about a quarter inch rest position change for bullet hole between left position and right position. It’s about 1/8” shift each way.

They’re shipped in the center of 3 positions, so a grip move left will move the rest 1/8”, right will do the opposite. Nice feature if a guy doesn’t want to tip his cams to compensate for tear. 

So in theory I would say yes it could give you more ideal tune setting while compensating for your cant 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy

ontarget7 said:


> This was forwarded to me
> 
> You’ll see about a quarter inch rest position change for bullet hole between left position and right position. It’s about 1/8” shift each way.
> 
> They’re shipped in the center of 3 positions, so a grip move left will move the rest 1/8”, right will do the opposite. Nice feature if a guy doesn’t want to tip his cams to compensate for tear.
> 
> So in theory I would say yes it could give you more ideal tune setting while compensating for your cant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Shane. The rep is coming down to my bow shop tonight and I'm going to shoot them.


----------



## ontarget7

huntertroy said:


> Thank you Shane. The rep is coming down to my bow shop tonight and I'm going to shoot them.


Your welcome! 
Always fun shooting the new ones, enjoy !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbigger

good review


----------



## scpowerman

Was that about the same speed as the RX3? seems pretty quick for 28" draw length, but that's a good thing!


----------



## Mulieking

I'll have to try it out and see if I like the new cam.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



scpowerman said:


> Was that about the same speed as the RX3? seems pretty quick for 28" draw length, but that's a good thing!


It’s a little faster, I believe about 3-4 fps but I feel it’s a better draw cycle. Haven’t seen a draw force curve yet on it but it doesn’t seem to carry peak weight as long as some others in that same 345 ish range for IBO. 

Some may know I used to be a little partial to my Hoyt’s, the RX4 just may put my back in that direction. 

The carbon is huge for me in cold weather. The aluminum risers on the extended hunt was not very pleasant hiking in with bow in hand these last couple weeks. 

I’m thinking this will be a more comfortable compact choice for my Alaska trip this coming year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavis_1313

scpowerman said:


> Was that about the same speed as the RX3? seems pretty quick for 28" draw length, but that's a good thing!


My Rx3 is set at 72#, 28” DL, 468 grain arrow, 278 FPS. Not sure how it compares but that gives you a bit of comparison 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ddavis_1313 said:


> My Rx3 is set at 72#, 28” DL, 468 grain arrow, 278 FPS. Not sure how it compares but that gives you a bit of comparison
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing 

That would equate to about a 5 fps difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> They do tend to make an archer hold true to the shot process and form in general. Where the larger valleys and high let-off binaries I can find myself getting lazy sometimes on the back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


couldn't agree more, I still have not warmed up to the deep valleys and high let off, that's probably one big reason Hoyts always seem to feel good to me. I have to kind of short peg my xpedition, I just don't care for that big dwell zone, and don't shoot them as well.... I don't love jumpy either... Hoyt's classic hold is what I compare other bows to (and have always liked their draw cycles, including the rx1 and 3 turbos)

I wasn't interested in rx-4's at all.... ugh, now i'm anxious to shoot them


----------



## Deadeye1205

roosiebull said:


> couldn't agree more, I still have not warmed up to the deep valleys and high let off, that's probably one big reason Hoyts always seem to feel good to me. I have to kind of short peg my xpedition, I just don't care for that big dwell zone, and don't shoot them as well.... I don't love jumpy either... Hoyt's classic hold is what I compare other bows to (and have always liked their draw cycles, including the rx1 and 3 turbos)
> 
> I wasn't interested in rx-4's at all.... ugh, now i'm anxious to shoot them


Don’t do it! I went in dang near dead set on buying a VXR and left ordering a RX4 ultra. What a bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

I placed an order for an RX4 Ultra 2 weeks ago. Looking forward to delivery. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’ll probably place an order on another RX4 after the first of the year, just not sure if I go the same route of mix it up with the Ultra. 

I’ve had quite a few PM’s asking about the VXR vs the RX4. 

To be honest, for me personally the only areas I feel Mathews wins out is a little softer tone on the shot and finish is always more durable on aluminum vs carbon. 

The RX4 wins out for me on fine tuning, overall balance, feel in the hand, draw cycle, grip and curb appeal. 

Hoyt’s grip is stellar IMO. There is no lateral pin float like some grips that take a minute to get settled in. Take the Triax or VRX for comparing the short bows to my RX4 Alpha. I get less pin wobble laterally with the RX4 and it settles in faster. The grip is darn near impossible to rock a little laterally at full draw. I have very little differences in left to right impacts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PALongbow

Great review of the RX4. I will stick with my RX1 and Helix. I like the fact that both grips on the RX1 and Helix are identical so I can shoot either bow and they feel the same.

Ron


----------



## ontarget7

This first pic is out of the RX4 with a 500 spine CX Nano RX ultra micro diameter shaft










The next pic is out of the RX4 with a 330 Hexx









Now I did this test with the Kure to show how well they have improved with being forgiving to lateral cam movement from brace to full draw. The forgiveness in spine range is a huge improvement. 

I can say the same for Hoyt changing to their new cam and half system. Not much movement laterally from brace to full draw and the pics above can attest to that. 

Now, this pic is from a bow that is still perfectly in tune with bareshafts but has more lateral cam movement from brace to full draw. 

330 Injection 









Now, the same bow moving to a 500 spine 









So, I’m finding the new RX4 with their current cam system and improved cam track in the RX4 every bit as forgiving as the Kure and their new system for 2020. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Very good info as usual. Thanks!


----------



## NYyotekiller

Good stuff! always enjoy your in depth reviews of the new offerings.


----------



## ontarget7

I was a little surprised in forgiveness to spine to be honest. Thought the Kure might win out in that category but my assumptions were wrong. Pleasantly surprised and don’t feel they really need any additional adjustments. Super fast setup and tune without a hiccup. 
Tweaking the cam tracks really made a difference with that new cam on the RX4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150

Shane how do you think the new Bowtech bows will compare to the Hoyt RX4?


----------



## Titus149

Deadeye1205 said:


> Don’t do it! I went in dang near dead set on buying a VXR and left ordering a RX4 ultra. What a bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was the same way! Really wanted to like the VXR but the draw cycle was just not enjoyable. I ended up walking out with the RX4 Turbo at 26.5 DL the bow just felt so good on the draw and the back wall is rock solid. Excited to get it all set up.


----------



## ontarget7

midnight_f150 said:


> Shane how do you think the new Bowtech bows will compare to the Hoyt RX4?


I like the new Bowtech system and find them to follow right in line with the RX4 and Kure in terms of forgiveness in spine ranges and friendly to tune. 

So far the RX4 just feels better in my hand, grip is stellar, love the carbon on these cold days, compact but yet holds great, no vibe and very nice draw cycle. 

It’s really just personal preference with some very solid options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Titus149 said:


> I was the same way! Really wanted to like the VXR but the draw cycle was just not enjoyable. I ended up walking out with the RX4 Turbo at 26.5 DL the bow just felt so good on the draw and the back wall is rock solid. Excited to get it all set up.


The Turbo drawing nicer than the VXR really has me interested...................


----------



## ontarget7

Snow and more to come 

Tweaking things in the cam track is just about all sealed the deal for me. I’ve been wanting to see this for awhile now and it finally is money. 

Not to mention, my bow hand is comfy, even in this weather. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

:drool:


----------



## BucksnBass525

Ya that is BA!


----------



## scpowerman

The ultra’s this year really have my attention. Next opportunity I get I’m going to try them out.


----------



## hoyt_hunter17

Have a couple questions? First I have 30" Draw length so how would the string angle be on the Alpha or Ultra. I don't have anywhere within 3 hours to shoot one.
Also, I'm currently shooting an Elite Ritual 35 (29.5") at 65 pounds. I know you have done some extensive shooting with the Ritual and how would you compare them?


----------



## AF_TT

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> Have a couple questions? First I have 30" Draw length so how would the string angle be on the Alpha or Ultra. I don't have anywhere within 3 hours to shoot one.
> Also, I'm currently shooting an Elite Ritual 35 (29.5") at 65 pounds. I know you have done some extensive shooting with the Ritual and how would you compare them?


I'm a solid 29" possibly closer to 29.5 and just ordered the ultra. It held rock solid and the string angle felt like a target bow. The alpha models was fine but in lower light I really like the peep closer to my eye. All that said the ultra feels awesome on the draw and shot. I got duplicate speeds on every shot with the same arrow which was about 6 shots or so.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt_hunter17

AF_TT said:


> I'm a solid 29" possibly closer to 29.5 and just ordered the ultra. It held rock solid and the string angle felt like a target bow. The alpha models was fine but in lower light I really like the peep closer to my eye. All that said the ultra feels awesome on the draw and shot. I got duplicate speeds on every shot with the same arrow which was about 6 shots or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info...I'm not at all a speed junkie but do you mind telling me what grain arrow, draw weight, and what speeds you were getting out of the Ultra and Alpha?


----------



## AF_TT

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> Thanks for the info...I'm not at all a speed junkie but do you mind telling me what grain arrow, draw weight, and what speeds you were getting out of the Ultra and Alpha?


I didn't chrono the alpha but the ultra was 276 with a 490ish grain arrow at 29/70. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt_hunter17

AF_TT said:


> I didn't chrono the alpha but the ultra was 276 with a 490ish grain arrow at 29/70.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.


----------



## ontarget7

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> Have a couple questions? First I have 30" Draw length so how would the string angle be on the Alpha or Ultra. I don't have anywhere within 3 hours to shoot one.
> Also, I'm currently shooting an Elite Ritual 35 (29.5") at 65 pounds. I know you have done some extensive shooting with the Ritual and how would you compare them?


I would steer you towards the Ultra with your draw length if you were to pick one up. 

What type of shooter are you ?
More a static shooter or more a dynamic shooter ( one that pulls decent through the shot )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

AF_TT said:


> I didn't chrono the alpha but the ultra was 276 with a 490ish grain arrow at 29/70.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’ll be impressed if that’s true. 15ish faster than last years ultra so excuse my skepticism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF_TT

rmscustom said:


> I’ll be impressed if that’s true. 15ish faster than last years ultra so excuse my skepticism.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's close to IBO. Could have pulled 71 or 72lbs etc. Many variables there. It was a #2 cam. Either way it felt fast and buried arrows in the target. I'm more impressed with the consistency of readings. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



AF_TT said:


> I think that's close to IBO. Could have pulled 71 or 72lbs etc. Many variables there. It was a #2 cam. Either way it felt fast and buried arrows in the target. I'm more impressed with the consistency of readings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Higher tension loads on the strings and cables in the #2 cam will make for a firmer backwall, a little hotter speeds due to mass weight of the actual limbs being lighter but still getting same peak weight as the #3 cam. Whether that’s 60 or 70# the #2 cam makes it with a lighter mass weight limb. Plus it’s generally a little quieter in the #2 cam due to higher tension loads as well. 

It’s an efficient cam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Hey shane, when you said you took the rubber off the stops, what does that give? Will that give a slight more dl and firmer wall? What will it do to let off, if anything? I was watching bowhunter tv last week and they were talking about putting 80% mods on and changing the stops to give it 75% on last years model. I'm not sure exactly what they changed on the stops though.


----------



## MathewsT

Sweet bow


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> I was a little surprised in forgiveness to spine to be honest. Thought the Kure might win out in that category but my assumptions were wrong. Pleasantly surprised and don’t feel they really need any additional adjustments. Super fast setup and tune without a hiccup.
> Tweaking the cam tracks really made a difference with that new cam on the RX4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i did not expect that would be the case....


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Hey shane, when you said you took the rubber off the stops, what does that give? Will that give a slight more dl and firmer wall? What will it do to let off, if anything? I was watching bowhunter tv last week and they were talking about putting 80% mods on and changing the stops to give it 75% on last years model. I'm not sure exactly what they changed on the stops though.


It’s just the small piece of rubber that was in the mods on the prior cam and 1/2 design. 

Just a slightly firmer wall, as you have more surface that directly contacts the cables instead of hitting that small piece of rubber first. 

Draw length might change 1/16 

Let-off no measurable difference 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt_hunter17

ontarget7 said:


> I would steer you towards the Ultra with your draw length if you were to pick one up.
> 
> What type of shooter are you ?
> More a static shooter or more a dynamic shooter ( one that pulls decent through the shot )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, I would say I'm probably actually somewhere in between. I do pull through the shot, it's just not as visible as some. I have always shot Hoyt bows and love the back wall. Just recently switched to try Elite because I don't have a Hoyt dealer within reasonable driving distance. I like the Elite ritual but just getting used to the limb stop vs cable stop on the Hoyts is an adjustment.
I like to be able to relax a little while target shooting but when hunting adrenaline kicks in and who really knows...LOL!!!


----------



## eltaco

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> Shane, I would say I'm probably actually somewhere in between. I do pull through the shot, it's just not as visible as some. I have always shot Hoyt bows and love the back wall. Just recently switched to try Elite because I don't have a Hoyt dealer within reasonable driving distance. I like the Elite ritual but just getting used to the limb stop vs cable stop on the Hoyts is an adjustment.
> I like to be able to relax a little while target shooting but when hunting adrenaline kicks in and who really knows...LOL!!!


I’m also 30” DL and chose to go with the Ultra. You’ll max out in the #2 cam, have a notably better string angle, and more stable platform. Since you mentioned you aren’t as concerned on speed, it really is the best choice for you. 

I’m coming from an RX-3, which I absolutely loved, but the RX-4 Ultra is significantly quieter and though I got along with the string angle on the shorter bow, the Ultra is undeniably more comfortable. I think you’d be very pleased with the decision to go Ultra for your specs.


----------



## ontarget7

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> Shane, I would say I'm probably actually somewhere in between. I do pull through the shot, it's just not as visible as some. I have always shot Hoyt bows and love the back wall. Just recently switched to try Elite because I don't have a Hoyt dealer within reasonable driving distance. I like the Elite ritual but just getting used to the limb stop vs cable stop on the Hoyts is an adjustment.
> I like to be able to relax a little while target shooting but when hunting adrenaline kicks in and who really knows...LOL!!!


For me personally, I find the Elites have the best pin float if you more to the static side. I can shoot them very accurate but it’s a fine line for being to static as over time I get a little to lazy if that makes sense. Once I start moving to more in between or to the dynamic side I see pin float increase on the limb stop bows. 

Being that you like the Hoyt’s in general and are more that in between static and dynamic, I feel the new cam might be right up your alley. 

For what it’s worth, and I was to asses where I fall, it would be somewhere in the middle of static and dynamic as well. I want enough to keep me honest and true to form as well as not over worked at full draw. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

I’ve been asked a few times regarding factory strings. You hear things about Hoyt strings being to big in overall diameter creating tuning issues etc. and to be honest I have not seen this myself at all.
I feel Hoyt probably has the best factory strings on the market. Very stable and solid so for those that wonder if they need to be replaced, I would have to say no. You will get the full use out of them with no problems. 

Just a tip if your one that takes off the rubber on the draw mods. I like to put a small piece of felt across that surface point of contact. You will find the contact point of the split buss cable serving has less wear over the long haul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt_hunter17

Thanks for your input....As always very informative. I think I'm gonna try either the RX-4 Ultra or Axius Ultra. Gonna keep my Ritual 35 also.


----------



## ontarget7

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> Thanks for your input....As always very informative. I think I'm gonna try either the RX-4 Ultra or Axius Ultra. Gonna keep my Ritual 35 also.


You bet !! [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

On a side note and bow balance in relation to tune. 

Initial tune settings were bare bow with out quiver with perfect results I’ve already posted in pics. 

Now sometimes when you load a quiver bow balance changes, and tune settings as well, slightly. 

This was not the case and haven’t had to change anything with a loaded 6 arrow Hoyt 2 piece quiver 










In fact I feel it’s quieter on the shot with full quiver. I’ve been a one piece quiver guy for quite some time. This may change that, as I’m liking this setup well. Even with quiver loaded and just front stab it hits level on my sight easy as I come to full draw. This may differ archer to archer and how you hold a bow but for me, I’m not seeing a need for a side bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> Thanks for the info...I'm not at all a speed junkie but do you mind telling me what grain arrow, draw weight, and what speeds you were getting out of the Ultra and Alpha?


29/70/490/270 out of the ultra for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus149

BucksnBass525 said:


> The Turbo drawing nicer than the VXR really has me interested...................


Yeah that is what surprised me when I shot both. The Turbo is a gradual ramp to the valley with a slight increase right before it went into the valley. The VXR was a constant resistance right from the start. I felt like I really had to work to get the VXR to the back wall. Now I will say, the VXR's shot is amazing once the arrow goes. It's dead in the hand and the bow doesn't move. But the overall draw experience wasn't good enough for me to go with the VXR over the Turbo.


----------



## ontarget7

My assumptions were right initially, as I felt it didn’t carry peak weight as long as the VXR. 
They both have good draw cycles for their speeds but the RX4 even in the #2 cam is a little better. Very efficient cam for IBO speeds of 345 ish + in the #2 cam. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfranceschi

ontarget7 said:


> On a side note and bow balance in relation to tune.
> 
> Initial tune settings were bare bow with out quiver with perfect results I’ve already posted in pics.
> 
> Now sometimes when you load a quiver bow balance changes, and tune settings as well, slightly.
> 
> This was not the case and haven’t had to change anything with a loaded 6 arrow Hoyt 2 piece quiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I feel it’s quieter on the shot with full quiver. I’ve been a one piece quiver guy for quite some time. This may change that, as I’m liking this setup well. Even with quiver loaded and just front stab it hits level on my sight easy as I come to full draw. This may differ archer to archer and how you hold a bow but for me, I’m not seeing a need for a side bar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you on the Hoyt two piece quiver. I love it on my Hoyt. I did have a question though, what was the quiver you were using prior? I know there was a discussion on it but I can't seem to find it. I believe you had it on your Elites.


----------



## ontarget7

Tfranceschi said:


> I agree with you on the Hoyt two piece quiver. I love it on my Hoyt. I did have a question though, what was the quiver you were using prior? I know there was a discussion on it but I can't seem to find it. I believe you had it on your Elites.


That was a one piece, the new Fuse Alphalite basically a Hoyt one piece. 

I think I’m liking the two piece better thou. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Some have been curious about comparing draw cycle. This is obviously very subjective due to muscle memory. 

I’m sure there are a fair share of people that have shot the Ritual which feel has a great draw cycle. The RX4 Alpha and Ritual 33 are actually a very good comparison that some may relate to for having an idea of what the RX4 is like

Elite Ritual 33 carries peak weight for about 4”










RX4 Alpha carries peak weight for 3- 3 1/2”










Both bows are very similar in performance (speed)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> Some have been curious about comparing draw cycle. This is obviously very subjective due to muscle memory.
> 
> I’m sure there are a fair share of people that have shot the Ritual which feel has a great draw cycle. The RX4 Alpha and Ritual 33 are actually a very good comparison that some may relate to for having an idea of what the RX4 is like
> 
> Elite Ritual 33 carries peak weight for about 4”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4 Alpha carries peak weight for 3- 3 1/2”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both bows are very similar in performance (speed)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the RX4 would be 5-7 faster being in is rated 343 and the R33 rated 335?
> Which cam# are you talking Shane?
> This probably more important to me than some others because I own an R35 and considering an Alpha or Ultra.........


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some have been curious about comparing draw cycle. This is obviously very subjective due to muscle memory.
> 
> I’m sure there are a fair share of people that have shot the Ritual which feel has a great draw cycle. The RX4 Alpha and Ritual 33 are actually a very good comparison that some may relate to for having an idea of what the RX4 is like
> 
> Elite Ritual 33 carries peak weight for about 4”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX4 Alpha carries peak weight for 3- 3 1/2”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both bows are very similar in performance (speed)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the RX4 would be 5-7 faster being in is rated 343 and the R33 rated 335?
> Which cam# are you talking Shane?
> This probably more important to me than some others because I own an R35 and considering an Alpha or Ultra.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that’s my bad
> It’s the Ritual 30 in comparison
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ontarget7

You are correct in assessment on speed difference in the #2 cam I am right at 6 fps faster than my Ritual 30’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Here’s how I have it set up with the mods in relation to the rubber stops that are in the draw length mods. 
The bottom two I have taken out and added a piece of felt. There’s more direct surface contact so it gives a touch firmer wall, similar to the bowmar stops. 










I’ve chosen to leave the top in just for that touch extra pre load as it hits the cable at full draw a little before the bottom. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Hey Shane in regards to "Performance" looking at the Hoyt cam system it appears someone like me at 28.5-28.750" draw would be better off going with the ultra with the #2 cam (27"-30" over the Alpha #3 (28"-30")????

Also how did the draw length compare between the Rituals and 2020 Hoyts, you shoot 28" in both right?

I ask because I would love to be able to get away shooting 28" #2 cam in the Alpha and be at the fastest end of the cam.


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey Shane in regards to "Performance" looking at the Hoyt cam system it appears someone like me at 28.5-28.750" draw would be better off going with the ultra with the #2 cam (27"-30" over the Alpha #3 (28"-30")????
> 
> Also how did the draw length compare between the Rituals and 2020 Hoyts, you shoot 28" in both right?
> 
> I ask because I would love to be able to get away shooting 28" #2 cam in the Alpha and be at the fastest end of the cam.


Draw length was about 5/16 long on the Ritual 
RX4 from factory was spot on 
With some tweaking you could probably get 28 1/4 to 3/8 fairly easy. Now 28 1/2 to 3/4 would be a little stretch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Since we’re bouncing questions off you my friend, which bow would better suit a 29” draw, performance wise, thanks!


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Since we’re bouncing questions off you my friend, which bow would better suit a 29” draw, performance wise, thanks!


Ultra in the #2 cam will probably fall around the 340 IBO range 

The Turbo will probably fall around 347 range in the #3 cam at your draw length. 

Just a rough idea 

Happy Thanksgiving Guys !!! [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breaksbulls

I'm thinking I may order a 80# 30" or 30.5" draw RX4 ultra. How is the draw cycle at higher levels? Some bows draw nicer at 80# than others if you know what I mean. What I would really like to get is a 76-77# maxed out set of limbs. Maybe a 80# set of limbs from a bow with the smaller cam if that is possible. Been a long time since I have shot a hoyt of any sort (80# spyder turbo). Might just cancel my 80# Black5 order. The carbon is nice on the hands on cold mornings and miserable weather.


----------



## ontarget7

Breaksbulls said:


> I'm thinking I may order a 80# 30" or 30.5" draw RX4 ultra. How is the draw cycle at higher levels? Some bows draw nicer at 80# than others if you know what I mean. What I would really like to get is a 76-77# maxed out set of limbs. Maybe a 80# set of limbs from a bow with the smaller cam if that is possible. Been a long time since I have shot a hoyt of any sort (80# spyder turbo). Might just cancel my 80# Black5 order. The carbon is nice on the hands on cold mornings and miserable weather.


I’m peaking at 74# with no extra effort so I would say 76# will be easily achieved with a little tweaking. Draw length net change would probably be 1/8 give or take. I’d probably go that route myself. 

I like the draw cycle and prefer a bow to ramp up early with a gradual taper on the top end before it flows into the valley. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breaksbulls

Also with the ATA of this bow I most likely to shoot this bow at 30" wondering which cam I should get. Some times when a cam is at its max draw length you loose a bunch of feel in the draw, but at the bottom of a cam performance suffers....


----------



## ontarget7

Breaksbulls said:


> Also with the ATA of this bow I most likely to shoot this bow at 30" wondering which cam I should get. Some times when a cam is at its max draw length you loose a bunch of feel in the draw, but at the bottom of a cam performance suffers....


Ultra #2 cam if I was in your shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breaksbulls

Thanks for the help Ill probably be putting in an order in the next few days.


----------



## Mathias

Knowing that it’s late season again for me, the appeal of the carbon riser is strong once again.
I had an Element and do remember how much better it felt that aluminum on cold days.


----------



## ddavis_1313

In case anyone was wondering about long range accuracy with these bows, I drew back on a buck with mine today and straight pin wheeled him. Sent a rage trypan through his heart and complete pass through. He went 15 yards, stopped, and died right there where he bled out. Shooting 72#, 28” dL, axis 300 with aluminum hit, 25 grain ss collar, 100 grain head, 3 heat vanes at 2 degree helical, 28” shaft. Bow maxes at 75 in case anyone was curious. Tuned perfect at 72. 468 grains at 278/279 FPS. 

The shot was 81 yards out of a tree. I’d post pics but I’m already banned from using the classifieds for a rather harmless comment towards a certain middle eastern terrorist group. Lol. So I don’t wanna push my luck. 

All I know is if you set the bow up right with the perfect arrow combo, these bows will achieve what ever you want out of them. Switched from Mathews and I could not be happier! Lighter, just as fast, and more than accurate enough.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Congrats [emoji1363] ^^^^

Yes, no problem down range from what I’ve seen. I like the fact I don’t need a back bar and it still sits really well at full draw. The sight bubble just sits perfect with no effort as I hit full draw. Pin float is great and lateral impact spreads are where I would like to see them. 

Overall a lighter setup fully rigged but still very stable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

ontarget7 said:


> Ultra in the #2 cam will probably fall around the 340 IBO range
> 
> Just a rough idea
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Guys !!! [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really??? I’d be super impressed. I’ll have one to put through the paces eventually and would be content to see it make a honest 330 which would be 5 faster than last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

rmscustom said:


> Really??? I’d be super impressed. I’ll have one to put through the paces eventually and would be content to see it make a honest 330 which would be 5 faster than last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, in the number two cam 337-340


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavis_1313

ontarget7 said:


> Congrats [emoji1363] ^^^^
> 
> Yes, no problem down range from what I’ve seen. I like the fact I don’t need a back bar and it still sits really well at full draw. The sight bubble just sits perfect with no effort as I hit full draw. Pin float is great and lateral impact spreads are where I would like to see them.
> 
> Overall a lighter setup fully rigged but still very stable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn’t agree more with everything you’ve said. I run a spot hog fast eddie xl sight and 8” hex bee stinger with 3 ounces and at full draw, it balances out really really well. If anything, it has a touch of forward lean when not at full draw but that disappears when drawn. I hope I can get my wife on one soon. She shoots a mathews jewel set at 48# but was shooting a helix at the bow shop the other day at 63# and an inch too long. So I think a RX3 or RX4 at 26” and 55-65 is coming. Just trying to decide if I should get the turbo for regular version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, in the number two cam 337-340
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll post up my findings and either eat crow or if it’s as slow as I think maybe you can point me in the right direction to overcome a serious tuning inability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ddavis_1313 said:


> I couldn’t agree more with everything you’ve said. I run a spot hog fast eddie xl sight and 8” hex bee stinger with 3 ounces and at full draw, it balances out really really well. If anything, it has a touch of forward lean when not at full draw but that disappears when drawn. I hope I can get my wife on one soon. She shoots a mathews jewel set at 48# but was shooting a helix at the bow shop the other day at 63# and an inch too long. So I think a RX3 or RX4 at 26” and 55-65 is coming. Just trying to decide if I should get the turbo for regular version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m with you 
I feel it is probably the best balanced bow I have ever owned. RX3 was the same way but the refined cam track in the RX4 makes the whole package come together nicely. 

Some may laugh about the carbon being more comfortable but it keeps me shooting outdoors all winter when the aluminum bows are inside collecting dust. It’s a substantial difference to say the least. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Update on a slight tweak for bareshafts clean at 20 yards from initial tune setting. 

Cams are hitting dead on the same at full draw where top was just a touch ahead in my prior settings. 

Clean vertical entry and clean lateral entry at 20 yards. Tried to dance around a little so I wasn’t damaging any shafts while observing entry. Couple close calls but all 10 survived. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Also worth noting I had no change from quiver on to quiver off with tune settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenarrow81

Do the rx-4’s still come with a bow case?


----------



## Smoothy750

Well I shot the Helix turbo, rx4 alpha and turbo, Axius ultra and alpha today. I wrote up a mini review of all of them just now in the Hoyt forum. Bottom line is, I ordered an RX-4 Alpha.....dammit lol, between it and the Axuius Alpha, they were pretty much identical Imo other than sheer weight, which the rx wins...


----------



## ontarget7

brokenarrow81 said:


> Do the rx-4’s still come with a bow case?


Yes



Smoothy750 said:


> Well I shot the Helix turbo, rx4 alpha and turbo, Axius ultra and alpha today. I wrote up a mini review of all of them just now in the Hoyt forum. Bottom line is, I ordered an RX-4 Alpha.....dammit lol, between it and the Axuius Alpha, they were pretty much identical Imo other than sheer weight, which the rx wins...


Congrats ! 
What color ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

sorry if you already covered this topic previously in the thread, I'm too lazy to read through the whole thing at the moment. Have you had a chance to compare the RX4 with the RX4 turbo? I have the RX1 turbo and want to upgrade my carbon bow. I love my current bow (SR6) but I remembered why I love carbon so much after camping/hunting 3 days in snow and freezing conditions. I've been eyeballing the RX4, but I have a soft spot on my heart for the turbos, for some reason i shoot them better. I don't really care about speed numbers just any noise and vibration difference, if any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smoothy750

ontarget7 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !
> What color ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


went with Storm riser, black limbs and flo green string/cable set


----------



## ontarget7

HbDane said:


> sorry if you already covered this topic previously in the thread, I'm too lazy to read through the whole thing at the moment. Have you had a chance to compare the RX4 with the RX4 turbo? I have the RX1 turbo and want to upgrade my carbon bow. I love my current bow (SR6) but I remembered why I love carbon so much after camping/hunting 3 days in snow and freezing conditions. I've been eyeballing the RX4, but I have a soft spot on my heart for the turbos, for some reason i shoot them better. I don't really care about speed numbers just any noise and vibration difference, if any. Thanks in advance.


Similar draws but seem to carry peak weight longer. Possibly a touch quieter, probably due to a little high tension loads on the cables. Haven’t tested one out to any extent yet. 

I’ve been teetering back and forth on either ordering a Ultra or Turbo and may end up going RX4 Turbo to add to the RX4 Alpha. I really don’t have any issues with shorter bows and being in the #2 cam at 28” in the Turbo, it would be a performer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Smoothy750 said:


> went with Storm riser, black limbs and flo green string/cable set


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

At the shot, about the same amount of feedback/vibe as a well-tuned RX3?? Still not as dead as a 4.5+ lb Mathews, right?


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Similar draws but seem to carry peak weight longer. Possibly a touch quieter, probably due to a little high tension loads on the cables. Haven’t tested one out to any extent yet.
> 
> I’ve been teetering back and forth on either ordering a Ultra or Turbo and may end up going RX4 Turbo to add to the RX4 Alpha. I really don’t have any issues with shorter bows and being in the #2 cam at 28” in the Turbo, it would be a performer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the RX3 Turbo and RX3 w/ 80% mods there was very little difference in performance, so I'll be interested in your review of the new standard and Turbo if so


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> At the shot, about the same amount of feedback/vibe as a well-tuned RX3?? Still not as dead as a 4.5+ lb Mathews, right?


This can be deceiving at first glance. If your one that hunts with a fully rigged setup, quiver and all, I would say it’s not all that different than a Mathews. Mathews is a little quieter still but not by much. The 2 piece Hoyt quiver actually compliments the package to make it close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> On the RX3 Turbo and RX3 w/ 80% mods there was very little difference in performance, so I'll be interested in your review of the new standard and Turbo if so


Turbo in the #2 cam at 28 vs the Alpha in the #2 cam at 28” draw I’m thinking 7-8 fps difference. 

Just an assumption from what I’ve seen so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF_TT

ontarget7 said:


> This can be deceiving at first glance. If your one that hunts with a fully rigged setup, quiver and all, I would say it’s not all that different than a Mathews. Mathews is a little quieter still but not by much. The 2 piece Hoyt quiver actually compliments the package to make it close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stood around with shop patrons and the consensus was that the RX4 ultra was quieter than the Mathews from the outside perspective but the Mathews seemed quieter to the shooters ear with bare bows. Tone and frequency of sound has the most to do with this but it is interesting.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Turbo in the #2 cam at 28 vs the Alpha in the #2 cam at 28” draw I’m thinking 7-8 fps difference.
> 
> Just an assumption from what I’ve seen so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the 80% mods on the Alpha I'll bet it's closer than that!


----------



## PAKraig

AF_TT said:


> I stood around with shop patrons and the consensus was that the RX4 ultra was quieter than the Mathews from the outside perspective but the Mathews seemed quieter to the shooters ear with bare bows. Tone and frequency of sound has the most to do with this but it is interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


And the carbon bows are going to have just a little bit of vibration which I believe creates some perceived noise.


----------



## bone74

I'm a lefty so its hard to find a new hoyt that I can shoot. How does the Hoyt compare to the Elite Kure? I was very impressed with the Kure and I have never been an Elite guy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

AF_TT said:


> I stood around with shop patrons and the consensus was that the RX4 ultra was quieter than the Mathews from the outside perspective but the Mathews seemed quieter to the shooters ear with bare bows. Tone and frequency of sound has the most to do with this but it is interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I know when I’m recording something they audibly sound when playing back to be fairly equal. So it’s hard for me to say the Hoyt is really louder like some have said, I’m just not seeing it. 

I would agree with that assessment as well from your experience in the shop, I’ve noticed the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> With the 80% mods on the Alpha I'll bet it's closer than that!


Possibly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exogenesis

ontarget7 said:


> AF_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stood around with shop patrons and the consensus was that the RX4 ultra was quieter than the Mathews from the outside perspective but the Mathews seemed quieter to the shooters ear with bare bows. Tone and frequency of sound has the most to do with this but it is interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I know when I’m recording something they audibly sound when playing back to be fairly equal. So it’s hard for me to say the Hoyt is really louder like some have said, I’m just not seeing it.
> 
> I would agree with that assessment as well from your experience in the shop, I’ve noticed the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I've often wondered if it really makes a difference, I don't know that a bow exists that is quiet enough to prevent a deer from jumping the string. It's always been toward the bottom of my list as far as evaluating the performance of a bow


----------



## ontarget7

bone74 said:


> I'm a lefty so its hard to find a new hoyt that I can shoot. How does the Hoyt compare to the Elite Kure? I was very impressed with the Kure and I have never been an Elite guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I think the Kure is a great move by Elite. They tune really easy, friendly to adjust and forgiving to spine ranges. No cam lean from brace to full draw. 


The areas that sway me to the RX4 Alpha

1) faster without sacrificing accuracy 
2) overall feel in the hand and bow balance 
3) I enjoy a stable lighter bow for the backcountry 
4) warm bow hand in cold weather when comparing same situations on aluminum bows



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Exogenesis said:


> I've often wondered if it really makes a difference, I don't know that a bow exists that is quiet enough to prevent a deer from jumping the string. It's always been toward the bottom of my list as far as evaluating the performance of a bow


I’ll admit when the Triax came out I was impressed on the shot. 
I think most bows in general are much quieter these days and would have to agree with you, in the big picture, I’m not sure it matters. 

A deer will pick up on far less noise in a hurry than a bow shot regardless of brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bone74

ontarget7 said:


> I think the Kure is a great move by Elite. They tune really easy, friendly to adjust and forgiving to spine ranges. No cam lean from brace to full draw.
> 
> 
> The areas that sway me to the RX4 Alpha
> 
> 1) faster without sacrificing accuracy
> 2) overall feel in the hand and bow balance
> 3) I enjoy a stable lighter bow for the backcountry
> 4) warm bow hand in cold weather when comparing same situations on aluminum bows
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Then I'll probably wait till I get my hand on a lefty Hoyt.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Possibly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot the mods are different this year.. is Hoyt still offering 80s?


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Forgot the mods are different this year.. is Hoyt still offering 80s?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16

Those fletchings headed towards them makes a lot more noise than any recent bow. I’ve started to think that’s the noise that they pick up rather than the bow itself.


----------



## Titus149

ontarget7 said:


> HbDane said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if you already covered this topic previously in the thread, I'm too lazy to read through the whole thing at the moment. Have you had a chance to compare the RX4 with the RX4 turbo? I have the RX1 turbo and want to upgrade my carbon bow. I love my current bow (SR6) but I remembered why I love carbon so much after camping/hunting 3 days in snow and freezing conditions. I've been eyeballing the RX4, but I have a soft spot on my heart for the turbos, for some reason i shoot them better. I don't really care about speed numbers just any noise and vibration difference, if any. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Similar draws but seem to carry peak weight longer. Possibly a touch quieter, probably due to a little high tension loads on the cables. Haven’t tested one out to any extent yet.
> 
> I’ve been teetering back and forth on either ordering a Ultra or Turbo and may end up going RX4 Turbo to add to the RX4 Alpha. I really don’t have any issues with shorter bows and being in the #2 cam at 28” in the Turbo, it would be a performer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I ordered the Turbo at 27” draw and #2 cam. The draw cycle is so nice with a linear ramp up to the back wall. It’s quiet and is super steady on the hold. I liked the draw cycle on the Turbo vs the Alpha. It also sits at 75% let off I believe which made the entire draw experience and release very solid.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



Titus149 said:


> I ordered the Turbo at 27” draw and #2 cam. The draw cycle is so nice with a linear ramp up to the back wall. It’s quiet and is super steady on the hold. I liked the draw cycle on the Turbo vs the Alpha. It also sits at 75% let off I believe which made the entire draw experience and release very solid.




Im leaning towards the Turbo for another RX4 myself. 
They are 80% letoff. What your feeling on the shot is do to the higher tension loads on the cables making it a firmer wall and a touch quieter with a solid overall experience on the backend and shot itself. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus149

ontarget7 said:


> Titus149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Turbo at 27” draw and #2 cam. The draw cycle is so nice with a linear ramp up to the back wall. It’s quiet and is super steady on the hold. I liked the draw cycle on the Turbo vs the Alpha. It also sits at 75% let off I believe which made the entire draw experience and release very solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im leaning towards the Turbo for another RX4 myself.
> They are 80% letoff. What your feeling on the shot is do to the higher tension loads on the cables making it a firmer wall and a touch quieter with a solid overall experience on the backend and shot itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Are all the Hoyts 80% let off with the #2 cam? I was speaking with the Hoyt Rep while testing out the bows and he said it was 75% let off. But maybe I mis-understood.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



Titus149 said:


> Are all the Hoyts 80% let off with the #2 cam? I was speaking with the Hoyt Rep while testing out the bows and he said it was 75% let off. But maybe I mis-understood.


To my knowledge, Turbo is 80% or 85% 
Alpha and Ultra is 80% and 85% option with changing mods as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

There was 1 fps difference on my RX-3 between 80 and 85 percent letoff mods with a 500 grain arrow.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

ontarget7 said:


> Im leaning towards the Turbo for another RX4 myself.
> They are 80% letoff. What your feeling on the shot is do to the higher tension loads on the cables making it a firmer wall and a touch quieter with a solid overall experience on the backend and shot itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm excited to shoot one just have to wait for the lefty's to come in. The owner of the shop I go to is a lefty and on Hoyts pro staff so he usually gets atleast one in early, lucky for me he prefers the turbos.


----------



## dnv23

Anyone know how much Hoyt charges for mods? 

I know you can order the bows with either 80 or 85%, I'm talking if you bought a bow with 85% and you wanted to try 80% down the road.


----------



## BucksnBass525

dnv are you considering the Ultra? That would be way different for you.......


----------



## BucksnBass525

AF_TT said:


> I stood around with shop patrons and the consensus was that the RX4 ultra was quieter than the Mathews from the outside perspective but the Mathews seemed quieter to the shooters ear with bare bows. Tone and frequency of sound has the most to do with this but it is interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This is true with a lot of bows, the biggest being the Primes.
You can partly thank Mathews marketing for the whole dead in hand perceived quietness of a bow craze that we are experiencing.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

dnv23 said:


> Anyone know how much Hoyt charges for mods?
> 
> I know you can order the bows with either 80 or 85%, I'm talking if you bought a bow with 85% and you wanted to try 80% down the road.


About $50.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

NCAVI8TOR said:


> About $50.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Not too bad. I'm about 80-85% sure I will be buying my first Hoyt this year. Just need to shoot the Xpedition DLX first before I pull the trigger.


----------



## ontarget7

HbDane said:


> I'm excited to shoot one just have to wait for the lefty's to come in. The owner of the shop I go to is a lefty and on Hoyts pro staff so he usually gets atleast one in early, lucky for me he prefers the turbos.


Sounds like it won’t be long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

dnv23 said:


> Not too bad. I'm about 80-85% sure I will be buying my first Hoyt this year. Just need to shoot the Xpedition DLX first before I pull the trigger.


Roger that! It will be after Christmas before I start feeding my addiction again for 2020! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Shane, have you looked into an ultra with the turbo cams? I wish I had know that was an option when I ordered my ultra, but that's something I'd like to hear more, solid info on before I pulled that trigger. I would bet it would be a super sweet bow, but I wonder what the brace would be and what the actual, real life gains in speed would be vs an ultra with the #2 cam. The longer bh on the ultra is what drew me to it. It should be fairly smooth and forgiving with the longer ata and generous brace.


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Shane, have you looked into an ultra with the turbo cams? I wish I had know that was an option when I ordered my ultra, but that's something I'd like to hear more, solid info on before I pulled that trigger. I would bet it would be a super sweet bow, but I wonder what the brace would be and what the actual, real life gains in speed would be vs an ultra with the #2 cam. The longer bh on the ultra is what drew me to it. It should be fairly smooth and forgiving with the longer ata and generous brace.


What draw length bro ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

28.5


----------



## rmscustom

fountain said:


> Shane, have you looked into an ultra with the turbo cams? I wish I had know that was an option when I ordered my ultra, but that's something I'd like to hear more, solid info on before I pulled that trigger. I would bet it would be a super sweet bow, but I wonder what the brace would be and what the actual, real life gains in speed would be vs an ultra with the #2 cam. The longer bh on the ultra is what drew me to it. It should be fairly smooth and forgiving with the longer ata and generous brace.


+1-2fps last year is what they were seeing vs #2 cam. 
Maybe this year is different[emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> 28.5


I would think you would fall near that 345 IBO calculated IBO range. This would be a educated guess. I’ll see if I can reach out and get some info on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Also, I'm guessing you're running brass inserts in those arrows to get that finished weight. No problem with them being on the weak side?


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Also, I'm guessing you're running brass inserts in those arrows to get that finished weight. No problem with them being on the weak side?


Yes, both 50 and 75 gr brass with 100 gr tip. I’ve had zero issues with tuning them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

I see the da torch arrows on camofire again today and may order a dozen. Likely will go with 50gr brass in them.


----------



## PAKraig

fountain said:


> I see the da torch arrows on camofire again today and may order a dozen. Likely will go with 50gr brass in them.


If you didn't get them already, you didn't get them.


----------



## -bowfreak-

My RX4 Ultra is a number 3 cam. I am curious to see performance as all of my other 34 or 35" Hoyts have been shot in the D position. On the RX 4 Ultra I will be shooting it in the B position so I am expecting it to not be as fast as my previous bows. That's fine with me though as I am mostly interested in a quiet and vibe free shot. I am a lefty and shot the RX4 Ultra right handed and it was nice. I am hoping it is as quiet and vibe free as the CD34 was.


----------



## eltaco

-bowfreak- said:


> My RX4 Ultra is a number 3 cam. I am curious to see performance as all of my other 34 or 35" Hoyts have been shot in the D position. On the RX 4 Ultra I will be shooting it in the B position so I am expecting it to not be as fast as my previous bows. That's fine with me though as I am mostly interested in a quiet and vibe free shot. I am a lefty and shot the RX4 Ultra right handed and it was nice. I am hoping it is as quiet and vibe free as the CD34 was.


It’s absolutely more quiet than the CS34 was. The draw in the E slot is already fantastic, it’ll be smooth as butter in the B slot. If speed isn’t your #1 goal, as you mentioned, you’re absolutely sure to love that Ultra.


----------



## -bowfreak-

eltaco said:


> It’s absolutely more quiet than the CS34 was. The draw in the E slot is already fantastic, it’ll be smooth as butter in the B slot. If speed isn’t your #1 goal, as you mentioned, you’re absolutely sure to love that Ultra.



Was that a typo or are you comparing it to the Carbon Spyder 34?


----------



## eltaco

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



-bowfreak- said:


> Was that a typo or are you comparing it to the Carbon Spyder 34?


Sorry, typo. Either way, it’s quieter than the CS34 or CD34. I truly believe the Ultra in #2 cam is the quietest Hoyt I’ve ever owned or shot. I haven’t shot the Ultra in #3 cam, so can’t comment on that aspect. As mentioned above, it’s arguably as quiet or more quiet than the Triax, which I think has been the gold standard since it arrived.


----------



## BucksnBass525

eltaco said:


> Sorry, typo. Either way, it’s quieter than the CS34 or CD34. I truly believe the Ultra in #2 cam is the quietest Hoyt I’ve ever owned or shot. I haven’t shot the Ultra in #3 cam, so can’t comment on that aspect. As mentioned above, it’s *arguably as quiet or more quiet than the Triax, which I think has been the gold standard since it arrived*.


That's quiet!


----------



## BucksnBass525

Ok I need some draw length / which Hoyt help.......

I shoot Mathews at 28" and basically everything else at 28.5", so my REAL draw length I believe is somewhere in the middle if I had to guess.

My Performance dilehma is do I go RX4 and the #2 cam or RX4 Ultra with the #2 cam?


----------



## PAKraig

BucksnBass525 said:


> Ok I need some draw length / which Hoyt help.......
> 
> I shoot Mathews at 28" and basically everything else at 28.5", so my REAL draw length I believe is somewhere in the middle if I had to guess.
> 
> My Performance dilehma is do I go RX4 and the #2 cam or RX4 Ultra with the #2 cam?


What draw weight do you plan on shooting?


----------



## BucksnBass525

60lbs


----------



## PAKraig

BucksnBass525 said:


> 60lbs


I'm sure Shane can offer a more credible response, but in my opinion, if you want to actually shoot 60 lbs, you would probably be best to step up to a #3 cam Alpha. You would get a great deal of performance out of a #2 cam at very close to 28.5", but it would be at the cost of adding another 5 lbs of draw weight by twisting the cables and untwisting the string. It would actually be a really nice shooting bow at that draw weight and length with a much better than average valley too, but again, if you want to be at 60 lbs even, I think you'd be best to to with Ultra or #3 Alpha.


----------



## BucksnBass525

60-62 whatever they are maxing at. My REAL draw length is probably closer to 28 3/8"........................
Hmm #3 cam? I always thought you want to be maxing the cam # out with Hoyt, It appears you are saying the opposite?


----------



## PAKraig

BucksnBass525 said:


> 60-62 whatever they are maxing at. My REAL draw length is probably closer to 28 3/8"........................
> Hmm #3 cam? I always thought you want to be maxing the cam # out with Hoyt, It appears you are saying the opposite?


For best performance, yes, but to get to your draw length and desired draw weight you would either need to go to a #3 cam, or w/ #2 cam put twists into cables and twists out of string to get to 28+ and then likely back out the limbs bolts a half turn to get to your 62-63 pounds. Gotta compromise performance somewhere!


----------



## BucksnBass525

Ya I am thinking Ultra and #2 cam......


----------



## PJC15

I ordered the RX-4 Ultra 2 weeks ago with 80lb limbs in storm. Was told sometime around Xmas. Shot the shop 70#er which was a little hot at 73 and it felt great. Can’t wait. The little changes they made this year are all things I really appreciate.


----------



## Mathias

Question on the warmth of carbon. I last hunted with an Element so it’s been awhile.
I mainly tree stand hunt, so my bow hangs for most of my time out.
I don’t like gloves and wear only thin liner style with index finger tips cut off.
When I grab ahold of my bow for approaching deer, it’s super cold and doesn’t warm up appreciably over time.
Will the carbon feel that much warmer? If it does I’d consider it money well spent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Question on the warmth of carbon. I last hunted with an Element so it’s been awhile.
> I mainly tree stand hunt, so my bow hangs for most of my time out.
> I don’t like gloves and wear only thin liner style with index finger tips cut off.
> When I grab ahold of my bow for approaching deer, it’s super cold and doesn’t warm up appreciably over time.
> Will the carbon feel that much warmer? If it does I’d consider it money well spent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The initial touch in the hand will feel cold, although not as cold as aluminum. The longer that is in your hand the warmer it gets. You will find your bow hand warmer than your release hand depending on how long you’ll have to hold onto the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Shane..
I’m sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> Question on the warmth of carbon. I last hunted with an Element so it’s been awhile.
> I mainly tree stand hunt, so my bow hangs for most of my time out.
> I don’t like gloves and wear only thin liner style with index finger tips cut off.
> When I grab ahold of my bow for approaching deer, it’s super cold and doesn’t warm up appreciably over time.
> Will the carbon feel that much warmer? If it does I’d consider it money well spent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to add to what Shane said Matt, the carbon does not suck the heat out of your hand like aluminum does. However, it's not like grabbing a hot cup of coffee either! I noticed a big advantage this year when I had to hold my bow for over 10 minutes waiting on a buck to walk into my shooting lane while hunting in Ohio. My hand did get a little cold but it was not painful cold. I also use the thin Merino liner gloves only.

Good luck!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Just ordered a turbo today....now the waiting game. It doesn't matter to me, since my season is still going so I already figured on finishing the season with the SR6, and start fresh after the new year. I'm beyond excited to say the least.


----------



## ontarget7

HbDane said:


> Just ordered a turbo today....now the waiting game. It doesn't matter to me, since my season is still going so I already figured on finishing the season with the SR6, and start fresh after the new year. I'm beyond excited to say the least.


The Turbo #2 cam is tempting me 

Today at 20 yards no peep sight etc testing out both. 

Ultra #2 cam 28”









Turbo #3 cam 28”









Still up in the air but leaning towards adding a Turbo #2 cam. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

This thread keeps getting better for me. I appreciate the help, thanks NCAir!, and the various options.
Checked around, no 60# bows available yet.


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> The Turbo #2 cam is tempting me
> 
> Today at 20 yards no peep sight etc testing out both.
> 
> Ultra #2 cam 28”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo #3 cam 28”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still up in the air but leaning towards adding a Turbo #2 cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it Shane, I would be very interested in your thoughts / comparison between the two!!
> The 31" ATA and speed of the TURBO sounds like the ultimate hunting bow.........


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Turbo #2 cam is tempting me
> 
> Today at 20 yards no peep sight etc testing out both.
> 
> Ultra #2 cam 28”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo #3 cam 28”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still up in the air but leaning towards adding a Turbo #2 cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it Shane, I would be very interested in your thoughts / comparison between the two!!
> The 31" ATA and speed of the TURBO sounds like the ultimate hunting bow.........
> 
> 
> 
> I’m close to pulling the trigger. Nothing coming in the #2 cam so I’d have to get it on order.
> I bet 5 weeks or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## AF_TT

ontarget7 said:


> BucksnBass525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m close to pulling the trigger. Nothing coming in the #2 cam so I’d have to get it on order.
> I bet 5 weeks or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same results with the ultra. I wish I took a photo, I shot 5 arrows that were 3 different weights. The 2 pair slapped each other according to weight/model and the lightest arrow impacted just above the other pairs. The grip and how these hold is so repeatable. I went with a 65# 29" Verde 2.0 #2 cam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

Some have asked about vibe etc with the RX4 as they’ve seen comments about it on AT. 

I’ll be honest, I’m not sure what vibe per say some are referring to. 

The only difference I see bare bow testing is the Ultra will give a slight jump forward. This is only caused by the limb angles that aren’t as parallel in the Ultra and only experience it when shooting bare bow. With that said, there’s no vibe really to speak of on any of the RX4 models. 

Been asked a few times about a VXR comparison. I’m probably the odd one out on the VXR. Other than a slightly lighter bow with a little better balance I really don’t see much difference than a Vertix. Solid bow but I just don’t see it topping the RX4 for me personally. 

The RX4 wins out in a few areas that matter to me personally. 

1) balance
2) overall feel in the hand
3) grip
4) carbon is just warmer on colder days
5) no need to mess with shims
6) probably my favorite looking riser to date
7) draw cycle 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Shane, have you looked into an ultra with the turbo cams? I wish I had know that was an option when I ordered my ultra, but that's something I'd like to hear more, solid info on before I pulled that trigger. I would bet it would be a super sweet bow, but I wonder what the brace would be and what the actual, real life gains in speed would be vs an ultra with the #2 cam. The longer bh on the ultra is what drew me to it. It should be fairly smooth and forgiving with the longer ata and generous brace.


I should hear more info on this today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantgeright38

It's a well balanced great shooting bow. There is a slight differences from my RX-3 with noise and vibration and string angle but I really like the changes to the cams. The cams are designed so much better and easier to tune for me.


----------



## swstudio

nice review!


----------



## Bassattackr

You have me really wanting an RX4 Ultra now!


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Some have asked about vibe etc with the RX4 as they’ve seen comments about it on AT.
> 
> I’ll be honest, I’m not sure what vibe per say some are referring to.
> 
> The only difference I see bare bow testing is the Ultra will give a slight jump forward. This is only caused by the limb angles that aren’t as parallel in the Ultra and only experience it when shooting bare bow. With that said, there’s no vibe really to speak of on any of the RX4 models.
> 
> Been asked a few times about a VXR comparison. I’m probably the odd one out on the VXR. Other than a slightly lighter bow with a little better balance I really don’t see much difference than a Vertix. Solid bow but I just don’t see it topping the RX4 for me personally.
> 
> The RX4 wins out in a few areas that matter to me personally.
> 
> 1) balance
> 2) overall feel in the hand
> 3) grip
> 4) carbon is just warmer on colder days
> 5) no need to mess with shims
> 6) probably my favorite looking riser to date
> 7) draw cycle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't the RX3 check all *these *same boxes though?


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Doesn't the RX3 check all *these *same boxes though?


Yes, except the 4 is quieter with no vibe and a better cam track 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hoglund

Great review ontarget7! I just have one question on your tune. On your dead level arrow, where does the shaft bisect the bugger hole? Dead center, upper half, lower half?


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, except the 4 is quieter with no vibe and a better cam track
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a conspiracy :mg:


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Some have asked about vibe etc with the RX4 as they’ve seen comments about it on AT.
> 
> I’ll be honest, I’m not sure what vibe per say some are referring to.
> 
> The only difference I see bare bow testing is the Ultra will give a slight jump forward. This is only caused by the limb angles that aren’t as parallel in the Ultra and only experience it when shooting bare bow. With that said, there’s no vibe really to speak of on any of the RX4 models.
> 
> Been asked a few times about a VXR comparison. I’m probably the odd one out on the VXR. Other than a slightly lighter bow with a little better balance I really don’t see much difference than a Vertix. Solid bow but I just don’t see it topping the RX4 for me personally.
> 
> The RX4 wins out in a few areas that matter to me personally.
> 
> 1) balance
> 2) overall feel in the hand
> 3) grip
> 4) carbon is just warmer on colder days
> 5) no need to mess with shims
> 6) probably my favorite looking riser to date
> 7) draw cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are making this bow pretty dang attractive:wink:

I was pretty "ho-hum" with Hoyt's release, but there was obviously more than meets the eye. the only bow that really caught my interest was the Mach 1, but i'm now warming up to the RX-4.... I know i'll like it, because I have liked all carbon Hoyts I have shot..... and it sounds like this is even more refined while maintaining the classic Hoyt feel.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



Roy Hoglund said:


> Great review ontarget7! I just have one question on your tune. On your dead level arrow, where does the shaft bisect the bugger hole? Dead center, upper half, lower half?


 I would say center of Berger hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Shane, have you looked into an ultra with the turbo cams? I wish I had know that was an option when I ordered my ultra, but that's something I'd like to hear more, solid info on before I pulled that trigger. I would bet it would be a super sweet bow, but I wonder what the brace would be and what the actual, real life gains in speed would be vs an ultra with the #2 cam. The longer bh on the ultra is what drew me to it. It should be fairly smooth and forgiving with the longer ata and generous brace.


I was told it would probably be a week for breakdown of possible tunes. It’s into engineering right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> you are making this bow pretty dang attractive:wink:
> 
> I was pretty "ho-hum" with Hoyt's release, but there was obviously more than meets the eye. the only bow that really caught my interest was the Mach 1, but i'm now warming up to the RX-4.... I know i'll like it, because I have liked all carbon Hoyts I have shot..... and it sounds like this is even more refined while maintaining the classic Hoyt feel.


It’s the best refined carbon IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfranceschi

Shane, how much performance difference do you think there will be between the Turbo #2 cam at 28 and the Turbo #3 Cam at 28?


----------



## ontarget7

Tfranceschi said:


> Shane, how much performance difference do you think there will be between the Turbo #2 cam at 28 and the Turbo #3 Cam at 28?


I’m going to take a stab and say 6-8 fps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hoglund

Thanks ontarget7. The reason I asked is that John Dudley seemed to think the RX1 tuned better running the arrow at the top of the burger hole. I have an RX4 ordered and thought I would try right down the center first. Thanks again, and great review!


----------



## ontarget7

Roy Hoglund said:


> Thanks ontarget7. The reason I asked is that John Dudley seemed to think the RX1 tuned better running the arrow at the top of the burger hole. I have an RX4 ordered and thought I would try right down the center first. Thanks again, and great review!


No problem 

It aids a little but the RX1 tends to like bottom cam hitting first so by going high your trying to make up for some of that. Some draw length it didn’t matter how high you went, it still was requiring bottom cam hitting first or nock low setting. 

I’m just glad I’m not experiencing that with the RX4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

This year I really contemplated between the Ultra and Turbo and while this might only make sense to me and a few others, the Ultra with 80 lb limbs is a great option for a faster bow with good ATA. I ran some numbers and the Ultra at 75lbs will shoot close to the same speeds as the Turbo at 70. I also think the draw cycle is better on the Ultra at 75lbs than the turbo at 70. I do plan to shoot mine at 80 though which should put out good speed. I don't think they are available yet but Im going to shoot the new FMJ 250 with 75g of brass in front. Should finish out around 520-530g and be around 280-285fps. at 29"


----------



## Tfranceschi

ontarget7 said:


> I’m going to take a stab and say 6-8 fps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Shane!


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> This year I really contemplated between the Ultra and Turbo and while this might only make sense to me and a few others, the Ultra with 80 lb limbs is a great option for a faster bow with good ATA. I ran some numbers and the Ultra at 75lbs will shoot close to the same speeds as the Turbo at 70. I also think the draw cycle is better on the Ultra at 75lbs than the turbo at 70. I do plan to shoot mine at 80 though which should put out good speed. I don't think they are available yet but Im going to shoot the new FMJ 250 with 75g of brass in front. Should finish out around 520-530g and be around 280-285fps. at 29"


Solid choice as I’m still struggling on which route I will go. 
Thinking about going Ultra myself but possibly in a 60# version for some of my off season training for hunting with a freestyle setup. 













Tfranceschi said:


> Thank you Shane!


No problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K45

AF_TT said:


> I stood around with shop patrons and the consensus was that the RX4 ultra was quieter than the Mathews from the outside perspective but the Mathews seemed quieter to the shooters ear with bare bows. Tone and frequency of sound has the most to do with this but it is interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have to disagree I have a Vertix 75# and an RX4 Ultra 74# No question the Vertix is quieter and deader in hand than the Ultra. I also have a Helix and that bow is definitely louder than both, maybe something to do with aftermarket strings on the Helix. I do really like the RX4 Ultra especially now that it’s cold here, I think I’m going to like the carbon as the grip is definitely warmer in the hand.


----------



## ShootingABN!

nice


----------



## ontarget7

Since I’m shooting the Alpha really well and its as accurate as I need it to be, I’ve decided to just order another one. 

Storm riser and Elevated II limbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16

ontarget7 said:


> Since I’m shooting the Alpha really well and its as accurate as I need it to be, I’ve decided to just order another one.
> 
> Storm riser and Elevated II limbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love that combo


----------



## Smoothy750

ontarget7 said:


> Since I’m shooting the Alpha really well and its as accurate as I need it to be, I’ve decided to just order another one.
> 
> Storm riser and Elevated II limbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol are you a millionaire?


----------



## ontarget7

Bbd16 said:


> love that combo






Smoothy750 said:


> Lol are you a millionaire?


Not hardly 
I do work hard for my money thou and enjoy archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Always a good sign when your first arrow is always landing on the money. 










I can’t stress enough how well the grip settles in with perfect balance. I really spend no effort in sight leveling at full draw. I feel it actually sets my mind at ease with that subconscious thought process keeping your sight level. When it flows as well as this, it just aids into a steadier pin float and in return accuracy increases 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Is that CBE the best sight you've found?


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Is that CBE the best sight you've found?


I still really like the Xero but with an Alaska trip for 2020 I’ll be running this unless they change and make the Xero legal.

HHA is more durable, but the CBE balances out really well on the RX4 Alpha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Wanna go shoot this bow. Byt the ata, price imo is a no go for my needs. 
Great looking rig!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Tweaking the sight tape just a touch
Those short ATA bows just suck 

20 yards









60 yards 









100 yards









Carbon in cold weather 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone

ontarget7 said:


> Tweaking the sight tape just a touch
> Those short ATA bows just suck
> 
> 20 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon in cold weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn good shooting Shane 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006

I will go shoot the rx4 I wasn't after the rx3 and RX1 I personally didn't like a few things about them. But from what your saying Shane I'll now try out the rx4 and if I love it I'll order it and if I'm on the fence I'll try to buy urs when you sell it lol. Or someone else's.


----------



## Mathias

Two other bows to shoot before I pull the trigger on the RX4, tomorrow will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow up

Mathias said:


> Two other bows to shoot before I pull the trigger on the RX4, tomorrow will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s always fun trying the new ones. Curious to see if anything or what will top the RX4 for you. Let us know.


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Two other bows to shoot before I pull the trigger on the RX4, tomorrow will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed the RX3 last year and sorta regretted letting them go for a couple reasons.

1)Overall balance, not sure I’ve had a bow that balances out this well. There’s been a few that were close but the RX4 takes the cake in that department 

2)Doesn’t take any effort in the form of stabilization in relation to sight level holding solid as soon as I’m at full draw. 

3)The feel of carbon in the cold

The RX4 is all that and better with the new cam track, backwall and valley, even on the #2 cam in the last slot it’s very comfortable.

More forgiving to nock travel and just holds well for its ATA. 

Curious what you come up with on your final thoughts for this year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunder child

ontarget7 said:


> No problem
> 
> It aids a little but the RX1 tends to like bottom cam hitting first so by going high your trying to make up for some of that. Some draw length it didn’t matter how high you went, it still was requiring bottom cam hitting first or nock low setting.
> 
> I’m just glad I’m not experiencing that with the RX4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am new to tuning so please help educate me. I have a Defiant 34 that required the bottom cam stop to hit about 1/8" before the top to get a bullet hole in paper. If you are getting good arrow flight what is the down side to this? In my research I have read about tuning with the top cam hitting first and people don't seem to mind that, but they seem to be upset when the bottom cam needs to hit first. Thanks, just trying to learn more.


----------



## ontarget7

thunder child said:


> I am new to tuning so please help educate me. I have a Defiant 34 that required the bottom cam stop to hit about 1/8" before the top to get a bullet hole in paper. If you are getting good arrow flight what is the down side to this? In my research I have read about tuning with the top cam hitting first and people don't seem to mind that, but they seem to be upset when the bottom cam needs to hit first. Thanks, just trying to learn more.


Tension loads on the buss cable and control cable are not the same so pre loading one before the other makes for a firmer wall and gives more an equal load at full draw thus shrinking your down range vertical group spreads. 
When the bottom hits first this has the top cam floating more in regards to same pressure on the backwall at full draw. This can cause larger vertical group spreads down range. 

Here is a link from a thread I started years back

Hybrid cam bows and top cam advancement, Why ???? >>------------>
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=2160831&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Rey

ontarget7 said:


> I missed the RX3 last year and sorta regretted letting them go for a couple reasons.
> 
> 1)Overall balance, not sure I’ve had a bow that balances out this well. There’s been a few that were close but the RX4 takes the cake in that department
> 
> 2)Doesn’t take any effort in the form of stabilization in relation to sight level holding solid as soon as I’m at full draw.
> 
> 3)The feel of carbon in the cold
> 
> The RX4 is all that and better with the new cam track, backwall and valley, even on the #2 cam in the last slot it’s very comfortable.
> 
> More forgiving to nock travel and just holds well for its ATA.
> 
> Curious what you come up with on your final thoughts for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane how would you compare the RX4 vs Evoke 31? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Thomas Rey said:


> Shane how would you compare the RX4 vs Evoke 31?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


For me personally, the RX4 wins out in the overall balance from static to full draw, bow grip, overall feel carrying in the hand, a little quieter, less vibe and better pin float. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> I still really like the Xero but with an Alaska trip for 2020 I’ll be running this unless they change and make the Xero legal.
> 
> HHA is more durable, but the CBE balances out really well on the RX4 Alpha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which HHA do you like?


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Two other bows to shoot before I pull the trigger on the RX4, tomorrow will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:moviecorn


----------



## Mathias

Going today. Busy running copper lines yesterday.


----------



## thunder child

ontarget7 said:


> Tension loads on the buss cable and control cable are not the same so pre loading one before the other makes for a firmer wall and gives more an equal load at full draw thus shrinking your down range vertical group spreads.
> When the bottom hits first this has the top cam floating more in regards to same pressure on the backwall at full draw. This can cause larger vertical group spreads down range.
> 
> Here is a link from a thread I started years back
> 
> Hybrid cam bows and top cam advancement, Why ???? >>------------>
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=2160831&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for responding. Interesting read and makes sense. Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> Going today. Busy running copper lines yesterday.


Well hurry up!! We are waiting for your evaluation! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Shot a #3 cam at 28" DL today and it was one of the smoothest shooting sub 30" ATA bows I've ever shot. It was about 10fps slower than the #2 cam at 28". The #2 cam draws very nice at 28" as well, it just holds peak weight a bit longer so the transition isn't quite as smooth. I would probably get the #2 cam if I were getting the Alpha at 28" but man was that #3 cam nice to draw.

RX4 Alpha #2 cam at 60#, 28" DL and 450 grain arrow shot 264fps.
The #3 cam same specs and same arrow shot 253fps.


----------



## roosiebull

dnv23 said:


> Shot a #3 cam at 28" DL today and it was one of the smoothest shooting sub 30" ATA bows I've ever shot. It was about 10fps slower than the #2 cam at 28". The #2 cam draws very nice at 28" as well, it just holds peak weight a bit longer so the transition isn't quite as smooth. I would probably get the #2 cam if I were getting the Alpha at 28" but man was that #3 cam nice to draw.
> 
> RX4 Alpha #2 cam at 60#, 28" DL and 450 grain arrow shot 264fps.
> The #3 cam same specs and same arrow shot 253fps.


i'm 28" dl on Hoyt bows too, and i'm always torn between a #2 and #3 cam, the #3 is always such a pleasant draw cycle, but the #2 is good too, just not as good. that's quite a difference in speed, I always figured on 6-7fps difference... 11fps would probably steer me to the #2.

I am really anxious to shoot the rx-4's now.... curious on how i'll feel about them. the rx-3 was very nice, but considering the whole package and feel, I would have had a hard time picking an rx-3 over an rx-1.... I REALLY like the rx-1, and it's very tame set up with a heavy arrow, so noise and vibe were not a thing to me with the rx-1.

i'm getting the carbon itch pretty bad again, and with me that ends up with a purchase:wink: i'm not one to get over an itch. I do feel like I should shoot a mach 1 before buying anything, because on paper it's sweet, but I can imagine liking the overall feel of the Hoyt, they always feel "right" to me.... or at least have in the past


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

dnv23 said:


> Shot a #3 cam at 28" DL today and it was one of the smoothest shooting sub 30" ATA bows I've ever shot. It was about 10fps slower than the #2 cam at 28". The #2 cam draws very nice at 28" as well, it just holds peak weight a bit longer so the transition isn't quite as smooth. I would probably get the #2 cam if I were getting the Alpha at 28" but man was that #3 cam nice to draw.
> 
> RX4 Alpha #2 cam at 60#, 28" DL and 450 grain arrow shot 264fps.
> The #3 cam same specs and same arrow shot 253fps.


Sounds like I will be going back to a #2 cam!! Very nice!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I can’t find a 60# RX4 anywhere :angry:


----------



## HbDane

roosiebull said:


> i'm 28" dl on Hoyt bows too, and i'm always torn between a #2 and #3 cam, the #3 is always such a pleasant draw cycle, but the #2 is good too, just not as good. that's quite a difference in speed, I always figured on 6-7fps difference... 11fps would probably steer me to the #2.
> 
> I am really anxious to shoot the rx-4's now.... curious on how i'll feel about them. the rx-3 was very nice, but considering the whole package and feel, I would have had a hard time picking an rx-3 over an rx-1.... I REALLY like the rx-1, and it's very tame set up with a heavy arrow, so noise and vibe were not a thing to me with the rx-1.
> 
> i'm getting the carbon itch pretty bad again, and with me that ends up with a purchase:wink: i'm not one to get over an itch. I do feel like I should shoot a mach 1 before buying anything, because on paper it's sweet, but I can imagine liking the overall feel of the Hoyt, they always feel "right" to me.... or at least have in the past


I have the exact same problem you have when I get that itch.....which is why I HAD to order a RX4 turbo #2 cam Storm rider with kuiu limbs. I shoot lefty so let the waiting begin.


----------



## Smoothy750

roosiebull said:


> i'm 28" dl on Hoyt bows too, and i'm always torn between a #2 and #3 cam, the #3 is always such a pleasant draw cycle, but the #2 is good too, just not as good. that's quite a difference in speed, I always figured on 6-7fps difference... 11fps would probably steer me to the #2.
> 
> I am really anxious to shoot the rx-4's now.... curious on how i'll feel about them. the rx-3 was very nice, but considering the whole package and feel, I would have had a hard time picking an rx-3 over an rx-1.... I REALLY like the rx-1, and it's very tame set up with a heavy arrow, so noise and vibe were not a thing to me with the rx-1.
> 
> i'm getting the carbon itch pretty bad again, and with me that ends up with a purchase:wink: i'm not one to get over an itch. I do feel like I should shoot a mach 1 before buying anything, because on paper it's sweet, but I can imagine liking the overall feel of the Hoyt, they always feel "right" to me.... or at least have in the past


I shot a Mach 1 at a PSE demo day at my shop, was nice bow, hella light, shot well, but I did not like the grip at all, felt really similar to my old sr6, although I think the pSE grip is even smaller


----------



## Bassattackr

Anyone shot an Ultra with turbo cams? Thoughts?


----------



## sambone

Smoothy750 said:


> I shot a Mach 1 at a PSE demo day at my shop, was nice bow, hella light, shot well, but I did not like the grip at all, felt really similar to my old sr6, although I think the pSE grip is even smaller


This cracked me UP!!! Please don't take this wrong. Im not being critical of your opinion because we all like what we like. But in remembering the endless complaining about the PSE carbon stealth grip being "huge" blocky" "thick" "a 2x4", I just could not help laughing when someone said the new one is possibly too small...


----------



## Smoothy750

sambone said:


> This cracked me UP!!! Please don't take this wrong. Im not being critical of your opinion because we all like what we like. But in remembering the endless complaining about the PSE carbon stealth grip being "huge" blocky" "thick" "a 2x4", I just could not help laughing when someone said the new one is possibly too small...


Laugh all you want, to me it felt tiny, and I don't have big mitts,felt very much comparable to the sr6 grip which I quickly came to dislike.


----------



## Mathias

Just got the call. 60# RX4’s Alpha’s arrived today. Will be shooting it tomorrow. Down to it or the 31.5 VXR.


----------



## BigZsquatchin

Shoot the primes before you decide
I shot all the new bows
Prime black 5 for me
I’ve only shot mathews and Hoyt since I started 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteban9770

I shot the RX4 Alpha and the VXR 28 a couple weeks ago and to me the Hoyt was the clear winner. Both shot at 70#. I just can't get comfortable with the Mathews grip or draw cycle. The Hoyt felt great on the draw however.


----------



## ontarget7

Esteban9770 said:


> I shot the RX4 Alpha and the VXR 28 a couple weeks ago and to me the Hoyt was the clear winner. Both shot at 70#. I just can't get comfortable with the Mathews grip or draw cycle. The Hoyt felt great on the draw however.


I think draw cycle to performance, the new cams on the RX4’s are on par with the Evolve cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’ve had a few asking about weight fully setup. 
It’s coming in on the lighter side since I really don’t need much but 2 oz on the front stab. 

Total weight as pictured 6.3#











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Finally had the opportunity to shoot the Alpha today. 60# 29” draw. Just shaken out of the box, loop and way too big WB rest installed. Nothing more.
Highly impressed with this bow. Love the grip, balance-both on hand and at full draw, draw cycle is silky smooth, back wall solid with new enlarged stops. Plenty quiet, minor movement at the shot, undoubtedly would be gone when fully equipped. Shot it well instinctively at 20 yards.


----------



## survivalistd

Going today to try one out. Very interested in how it shoots and feels. Nice looking bows right there.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> Finally had the opportunity to shoot the Alpha today. 60# 29” draw. Just shaken out of the box, loop and way too big WB rest installed. Nothing more.
> Highly impressed with this bow. Love the grip, balance-both on hand and at full draw, draw cycle is silky smooth, back wall solid with new enlarged stops. Plenty quiet, minor movement at the shot, undoubtedly would be gone when fully equipped. Shot it well instinctively at 20 yards.
> View attachment 7013947


String angle good?

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve had a few asking about weight fully setup.
> It’s coming in on the lighter side since I really don’t need much but 2 oz on the front stab.
> 
> Total weight as pictured 6.3#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a back bar doesn't seem essential on the rx-4?

have you shot it with the quivilizer just to see how it balances that way? i'm still really interested in the quivilizer, just think it would be cumbersome in the coastal brush.... still love the concept.

you still have one to try or did you abort the whole idea?


----------



## Mathias

NCAVI8TOR said:


> String angle good?
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I didn’t think it was bad, would really like to shoot it with a peep installed. As it was, the draw length was perfect, the string sat at the end of my nose with no head manipulation.
I’m leaning towards the Alpha over the Ultra, as the short ATA suits my hunting style.


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> a back bar doesn't seem essential on the rx-4?
> 
> have you shot it with the quivilizer just to see how it balances that way? i'm still really interested in the quivilizer, just think it would be cumbersome in the coastal brush.... still love the concept.
> 
> you still have one to try or did you abort the whole idea?


Zero need for back bar, at least for me personally. It sits really well from static to full draw and easy to keep sight level money how I have it setup now. 

I have not tried the Quivalizer on it. Actually sold mine so don’t have one on hand to test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Finally had the opportunity to shoot the Alpha today. 60# 29” draw. Just shaken out of the box, loop and way too big WB rest installed. Nothing more.
> Highly impressed with this bow. Love the grip, balance-both on hand and at full draw, draw cycle is silky smooth, back wall solid with new enlarged stops. Plenty quiet, minor movement at the shot, undoubtedly would be gone when fully equipped. Shot it well instinctively at 20 yards.
> View attachment 7013947


Nice  

They refined all aspects I would have liked to see done on the RX3. 

Just a solid bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16

ontarget7 said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> 
> a back bar doesn't seem essential on the rx-4?
> 
> have you shot it with the quivilizer just to see how it balances that way? i'm still really interested in the quivilizer, just think it would be cumbersome in the coastal brush.... still love the concept.
> 
> you still have one to try or did you abort the whole idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero need for back bar, at least for me personally. It sits really well from static to full draw and easy to keep sight level money how I have it setup now.
> 
> I have not tried the Quivalizer on it. Actually sold mine so don’t have one on hand to test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i know you don’t need it shane but another thing I’ve started doing on some bows that I don’t want to run a back bar on that needs a little help is just running a 8 degree quick connect Up front at about 4 degrees left and 4 degrees down. Gives a similar feel To the Hoyt with the offset stabilizer up front.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> I didn’t think it was bad, would really like to shoot it with a peep installed. As it was, the draw length was perfect, the string sat at the end of my nose with no head manipulation.
> I’m leaning towards the Alpha over the Ultra, as the short ATA suits my hunting style.


Thanks Matt! The camo looks really vivid on the one in the pic. I also noticed that there is no rubber "HoleShot" silencer on the string. I thought they were gonna put them on the 2020s??

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

It’ll be a EVII or SA for me. But yes it looked very good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Mathias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t think it was bad, would really like to shoot it with a peep installed. As it was, the draw length was perfect, the string sat at the end of my nose with no head manipulation.
> I’m leaning towards the Alpha over the Ultra, as the short ATA suits my hunting style.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt! The camo looks really vivid on the one in the pic. I also noticed that there is no rubber "HoleShot" silencer on the string. I thought they were gonna put them on the 2020s??
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I believe those are only installed on the bottom with the alpha. I’ve not seen any up top


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Bbd16 said:


> I believe those are only installed on the bottom with the alpha. I’ve not seen any up top


Gotcha. Thanks.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## C-fused

Mathias said:


> Finally had the opportunity to shoot the Alpha today. 60# 29” draw. Just shaken out of the box, loop and way too big WB rest installed. Nothing more.
> Highly impressed with this bow. Love the grip, balance-both on hand and at full draw, draw cycle is silky smooth, back wall solid with new enlarged stops. Plenty quiet, minor movement at the shot, undoubtedly would be gone when fully equipped. Shot it well instinctively at 20 yards.
> View attachment 7013947


Looks like Weaknecht.


----------



## Mathias

Bingo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-fused

Mathias said:


> Bingo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looked familiar. :wink:


----------



## PAKraig

Bbd16 said:


> I believe those are only installed on the bottom with the alpha. I’ve not seen any up top


That makes sense..I kept getting string separation from my peep at the top hole shot on my RX3. After installing custom strings, I ditched the hole shots and installed Pine Ridge Wishbones


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Zero need for back bar, at least for me personally. It sits really well from static to full draw and easy to keep sight level money how I have it setup now.
> 
> I have not tried the Quivalizer on it. Actually sold mine so don’t have one on hand to test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's good. to me it's a very good sign when a bow doesn't need a back bar.... I have been pretty tolerant in the past of not putting them on bows that really needed them, I personally hate them on hunting bows. knowing you would not be tolerant of a bow that's not in perfect balance, and seeing no back bar is encouraging to me.

carbon Hoyts have always nailed balance for my taste, but I have had a couple that would have held a little better with a back bar (like most bows with a full quiver)


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> that's good. to me it's a very good sign when a bow doesn't need a back bar.... I have been pretty tolerant in the past of not putting them on bows that really needed them, I personally hate them on hunting bows. knowing you would not be tolerant of a bow that's not in perfect balance, and seeing no back bar is encouraging to me.
> 
> carbon Hoyts have always nailed balance for my taste, but I have had a couple that would have held a little better with a back bar (like most bows with a full quiver)


I’ve never really been a Hoyt quiver guy on my Hoyt’s but they actually compliment them really well and only enhance the bow balance as well as shot feel. 
The best balanced bow I have owned, hands down. Others have been close but this one sits absolutely perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve never really been a Hoyt quiver guy on my Hoyt’s but they actually compliment them really well and only enhance the bow balance as well as shot feel.
> The best balanced bow I have owned, hands down. Others have been close but this one sits absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really looking forward to shoot this tomorrow. Ontarget7 always has honest opinions and explanations. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan6413

Thanks for all the detail


----------



## cmead1318

Awesome looking bow!


----------



## Mathias

Wish this was an option.


----------



## Esteban9770

Mathias said:


> Wish this was an option.
> View attachment 7016839


Love that!!! I'm about 80% sure that the RX4 will be coming home with me at some point early next year....all depends on the ATA show....I'm limited to Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech as the shop I frequent only deals those 3 and I won't buy anywhere else...I really liked the RX4 when I shot it.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Wish this was an option.
> View attachment 7016839


Why isn't it?


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> Wish this was an option.
> View attachment 7016839


Oh my goodness!! Take my money!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Esteban9770 said:


> Love that!!! I'm about 80% sure that the RX4 will be coming home with me at some point early next year....all depends on the ATA show....I'm limited to Hoyt, Mathews or Bowtech as the shop I frequent only deals those 3 and I won't buy anywhere else...I really liked the RX4 when I shot it.





NCAVI8TOR said:


> Oh my goodness!! Take my money!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Wait, what's the pattern?


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

PAKraig said:


> Wait, what's the pattern?


Looks like Predator Brown to me. I believe that is a custom bow.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

PAKraig said:


> Wait, what's the pattern?


This is First Lite's Cipher camo.

It's one of the Hushin guys custom setup.


----------



## newarcher32

Not trying to pyrite your post but what is a good carbon bow to shoot. would this be a good one. I am kind of new so I really don't know. Thanks


----------



## Deadeye1205

newarcher32 said:


> Not trying to pyrite your post but what is a good carbon bow to shoot. would this be a good one. I am kind of new so I really don't know. Thanks


Yes, this is the one to shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

I thought maybe it was a new Under Armour pattern


----------



## BMK123

I’m pretty sure they have theirs dipped in First Lite Fusion the past couple of years.


----------



## South Man

BMK123 said:


> I’m pretty sure they have theirs dipped in First Lite Fusion the past couple of years.


Would that void the warranty?


----------



## huge02ram

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BMK123

South Man said:


> Would that void the warranty?


I’m assuming it would, but I’m not sure. You can go on First Lite’s site and send it to them to have it done.


----------



## bow up

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Oh my goodness!! Take my money!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


X2 That looks nice!


----------



## Bassattackr

bow up said:


> X2 That looks nice!


Agree that's freaking awesome.


----------



## roosiebull

is it just me or are the rx-4 finishes way more vibrant than past carbon hoyts?


----------



## ontarget7

I get asked a lot why the RX4 over other bows so instead of answering everyone I’ll make it simple and post that here. 

Lots of great options to choose from and I can be very accurate with others, some just take more work and effort. 

Top reasons 

1) bow balance from static to full draw. I spend little to know time in subconscious thought process with sight level. One less thing to think about and I don’t need side bars, extra weight added etc. with quiver loaded. 

2) Hoyt’s grip is the best in the business for me personally. Very repeatable without any changes in bareshaft tail entry and it compliments the bow balance. 

3) Carbon riser has become a must for me during the cold weather. Some will say why bother with a grip that covers the carbon. Those are more than likely the ones that have not spent time with them. There is a huge difference of tolerable time behind the bow when those temps drop. I am also not one to bulk up with gloves so the difference is rather big. 

4) Draw cycle is great for its performance. I know some claim they are 10+ fps slow but I’m just not seeing it and I have many bows to compare back to back with. Draw cycle to performance I would say it’s up there in the top 3 for me personally. 

5) pin float is excellent with standard front stab and weight

6) Just a good looking bow 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I’ve been kicking this around for well over a year. Came close before. Not getting any younger, lol.
RX4 Alpha ordered this morning.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> I’ve been kicking this around for well over a year. Came close before. Not getting any younger, lol.
> RX4 Alpha ordered this morning.


What color??

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Shane, please don't go a buy (3) VXR's and stack them up on top of each other and say you just couldn't stay away from the "Perfected Triax" in 2020, Matt would lose his mind! LOL.


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> I’ve been kicking this around for well over a year. Came close before. Not getting any younger, lol.
> RX4 Alpha ordered this morning.


I know you liked the RX3 quite a bit, as did I. 
I feel they darn near perfected this platform this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16

I’ve put 4 through the chrono now which I know is accurate 60 65 and 2 70s. All 2 cams and all made ibo. All 4 within 2 FPS of the vxr (ran 3 of those) when compared apples to apples That’s just the standard rx4.


----------



## Mathias

NCAVI8TOR said:


> What color??
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I went Subalpine. It came down to it or EVII. I like the lighter colors in the SA better for my area. I fell in love with the SA on an RX1 a couple years back.


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane, please don't go a buy (3) VXR's and stack them up on top of each other and say you just couldn't stay away from the "Perfected Triax" in 2020, Matt would lose his mind! LOL.


In short, balance, grip, draw cycle and carbon win out for me over Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> I went Subalpine. It came down to it or EVII. I like the lighter colors in the SA better for my area. I fell in love with the SA on an RX1 a couple years back.


Nice  
I really like their subalpine 
All personal preference but it looks the best on the carbon as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane, please don't go a buy (3) VXR's and stack them up on top of each other and say you just couldn't stay away from the "Perfected Triax" in 2020, Matt would lose his mind! LOL.


Nah, I coulda had a Ambush and black 31.5 Monday if I wanted. Draw cycle pales in comparison to the 4 and the carbon warmth is one of the biggest draws for me.
Now with that said, bows aren’t no investment, but I can always sell the 4 and not have to shell out any cash, for any other new bow out there.
I’ll hunt it Spring birds and Fall of ‘20, guaranteed :wink:


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> I went Subalpine. It came down to it or EVII. I like the lighter colors in the SA better for my area. I fell in love with the SA on an RX1 a couple years back.


Excellent! It's between SA and the Realtree for me. All of my accessories, stab and quiver, are Realtree. 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

The 4 I shot Saturday in Realtree had a very nice, vivid and clean finish. Funny thing is the only bow I like the SA on is the Hoyt carbons. The Mathews is too pale and the BT too gawdy.


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> The 4 I shot Saturday in Realtree had a very nice, vivid and clean finish. Funny thing is the only bow I like the SA on is the Hoyt carbons. The Mathews is too pale and the BT too gawdy.


Completely agree on the carbon to aluminum analysis with the Subalpine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

The camo is looking really good on them this year. I'm wishing I would have went with a Kuiu or SA riser and black limbs when I ordered my Ultra instead of the Storm riser and Kuiu limbs.

A little over 4 weeks in. Hopefully not long after Christmas.


----------



## aviatorja

I want one of these so bad.. nice review


----------



## rebelxt

Any info on Turbo cams on the Ultra?


----------



## HbDane

Spency said:


> The camo is looking really good on them this year. I'm wishing I would have went with a Kuiu or SA riser and black limbs when I ordered my Ultra instead of the Storm riser and Kuiu limbs.
> 
> A little over 4 weeks in. Hopefully not long after Christmas.


I ordered the same colors on a turbo. I think the combo will look amazing. I won't know until 1/10 but in my head it looks superior


----------



## -bowfreak-

I'm comfortable with Hoyt bows and am always going to be partial to them. We all have equipment we like and others may find another brand they feel comfortable with, but the other carbon offerings don't stack up to the Hoyts in my opinion. 

However, if you are looking for the lightest bows...look elsewhere. To me...the current weight of the carbon line is perfect. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe

Has anyone shot one with the 80% mods?


----------



## ontarget7

rebelxt said:


> Any info on Turbo cams on the Ultra?


Not yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

-bowfreak- said:


> I'm comfortable with Hoyt bows and am always going to be partial to them. We all have equipment we like and others may find another brand they feel comfortable with, but the other carbon offerings don't stack up to the Hoyts in my opinion.
> 
> However, if you are looking for the lightest bows...look elsewhere. To me...the current weight of the carbon line is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We are in the same boat.
Cam track is money this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRoleModel

zekezoe said:


> Has anyone shot one with the 80% mods?


I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## huntertroy

Hey Shane. How do you feel these bows compare to the carbon spyder series ? Do you feel there is any big noticeable gains upgrading ? Thank you


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



huntertroy said:


> Hey Shane. How do you feel these bows compare to the carbon spyder series ? Do you feel there is any big noticeable gains upgrading ? Thank you


I would say the cam system alone for me is worth the upgrade. Aside from that, it’s a better shot feel, quieter and I feel the draw cycle to performance is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I will add a little regarding shot acquisition. 

This maybe widely overlooked but I feel this is another area that shines with Hoyt. You have less settling in, pin wobble as you come to full draw and immediately pick up your target. I feel the overall balance from static to full draw is exceptional and it shows in target acquisition. This also ties into balance, as I’ve mentioned about it effortlessly sitting perfect with your sight level, the moment you hit full draw. Between these two things, you spend less time in your subconscious thought process, and in return I find a very fast ready to shoot mode you might say. 

Just an observation I’d throw out there and something you may not see mentioned or even analyzed much. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowsb4hoes

Has anyone tuned the turbo yet? If so are they showing similar results as far as nock travel?


----------



## lovetohunt93

Probably one of the best looking bows I have seen, congrats on a sweet rig!


----------



## ontarget7

rebelxt said:


> Any info on Turbo cams on the Ultra?


I heard they are putting together one for Phil Mendoza. Not aware of final specs being available yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

So, any problems with the RX4s this year, i.e., crooked riser or cams cutting strings??


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> So, any problems with the RX4s this year, i.e., crooked riser or cams cutting strings??


Zero from what I’ve seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Zero from what I’ve seen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear!


----------



## ontarget7

Pulled up to the range, shot 1 arrow at 100 yards.









Then shot the coarse, 1 arrow at each target ranging from 6-80 yards 





























































Then 2 more at 100 before heading out


















I’m thinking things are looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

good shooting :thumbs_up

I’m really looking forward to mine arriving, rekindled my dwindling interest in bows of late.


----------



## roosiebull

Spency said:


> The camo is looking really good on them this year. I'm wishing I would have went with a Kuiu or SA riser and black limbs when I ordered my Ultra instead of the Storm riser and Kuiu limbs.
> 
> A little over 4 weeks in. Hopefully not long after Christmas.


Yours will look sick. I want to see it when you get it


----------



## survivalistd

roosiebull said:


> Yours will look sick. I want to see it when you get it


Agreed I like that color combo and also looking forward to see pics

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> good shooting :thumbs_up
> 
> I’m really looking forward to mine arriving, rekindled my dwindling interest in bows of late.



Your going to get along well with this one. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Hoyt camo is much better on the 2020's then years past! That Bow looks reaaaaaaaaaallllly good!


----------



## Smoothy750

ontarget7 said:


> Your going to get along well with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clear your inbox a bit, tried to send you a pm but you're full up lol


----------



## ontarget7

Smoothy750 said:


> Clear your inbox a bit, tried to send you a pm but you're full up lol


I’ll make some room tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Cleared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

For those that are curious on some issues that were raised last year and a couple years prior.

Like sight plate mount
String wear etc

I’m not seeing any issues
The strings are actually holding up really well. No serving separation, served ends coming loose in the turns around cam track etc

Holding up really well. I will probably just shoot the stick strings for this upcoming year to give some long term feedback. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Looks good. I've been trying to not go looking for one of these......you're not helping.........:set1_chores030:


----------



## Smoothy750

PAKraig said:


> Looks good. I've been trying to not go looking for one of these......you're not helping.........:set1_chores030:


don't, unless you have permission from your wife, and enough available on your cc lol


----------



## PAKraig

Smoothy750 said:


> don't, unless you have permission from your wife, and enough available on your cc lol


I'm still trying to figure out how/why/if the 4 is better than the 3, considering I can buy a 3 for MUCH less money. Shane has already answered this, but for me, as a novice/experienced home tuner, I'm just not sure I see the value yet....compared to a well-tuned RX3 with Bomar draw stops....


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

How about bottom cam lean at brace?? My RX-3 had a bunch and caused it to tune outside of 13/16 centershot plus some wear on the aimstring right where it comes off the cams. I think I had a weak limb.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how/why/if the 4 is better than the 3, considering I can buy a 3 for MUCH less money. Shane has already answered this, but for me, as a novice/experienced home tuner, I'm just not sure I see the value yet....compared to a well-tuned RX3 with Bomar draw stops....


The RX3 is a solid choice still IMO

Other than a little more valley, firmer wall and a touch better cam track for a little more improved vertical nock travel, as well as a little more forgiving to lateral nock travel with less movement from brace to full draw in the RX4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltaco

NCAVI8TOR said:


> How about bottom cam lean at brace?? My RX-3 had a bunch and caused it to tune outside of 13/16 centershot plus some wear on the aimstring right where it comes off the cams. I think I had a weak limb.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


My guess is your bow had the wrong shims. All limbs are sorted by matching deflection. Improper shims could cause the cam lean. My RX3 has almost nil.


----------



## swampcruiser

PAKraig said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how/why/if the 4 is better than the 3, considering I can buy a 3 for MUCH less money. Shane has already answered this, but for me, as a novice/experienced home tuner, I'm just not sure I see the value yet....compared to a well-tuned RX3 with Bomar draw stops....


Totally with ya Kraig, my RX3 ultra tunes right at 13/16 with no more cam lean at brace and I got lucky with sight mount I guess. I’m staying put unless I need a short blind rig.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

eltaco said:


> My guess is your bow had the wrong shims. All limbs are sorted by matching deflection. Improper shims could cause the cam lean. My RX3 has almost nil.


Yea, that was another possibility. I got it tuned but it wasn't straight down the middle like my Helix with the exact same arrows. I sold the RX-3 and have my eye on the Alpha or Ultra.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Sold a couple aluminum bows so adding an Ultra. Will be picking it up towards the end of next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Sold a couple aluminum bows so adding an Ultra. Will be picking it up towards the end of next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet! looking forward to your impressions of it with a little time behind it.


----------



## Traildog

roosiebull said:


> sweet! looking forward to your impressions of it with a little time behind it.


+1 Shane. I ordered an RX-4 Ultra yesterday. Looking fwd to your breakdown of the bow. Also looking fwd to shooting it head to head with the Alpha I currently have. Being 6’-4” I’m expecting to like the Ultra more. The progression of recent bows is Mathews Halon 32-6, Mathews Triax, Hoyt RX-4 Alpha. Feels like time to go longer ATA again. 

Do you sell your pre-owner equipment online? 

P.S. Hoping your concrete business settles in so you’ll start taking bows in for tuning again.


----------



## Bassattackr

ontarget7 said:


> Sold a couple aluminum bows so adding an Ultra. Will be picking it up towards the end of next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Looking forward to a side by side comparison.


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> sweet! looking forward to your impressions of it with a little time behind it.


Will be setting it up as a freestyle bow so it will see quite a bit of time during the off season. 



Traildog said:


> +1 Shane. I ordered an RX-4 Ultra yesterday. Looking fwd to your breakdown of the bow. Also looking fwd to shooting it head to head with the Alpha I currently have. Being 6’-4” I’m expecting to like the Ultra more. The progression of recent bows is Mathews Halon 32-6, Mathews Triax, Hoyt RX-4 Alpha. Feels like time to go longer ATA again.
> 
> Do you sell your pre-owner equipment online?
> 
> P.S. Hoping your concrete business settles in so you’ll start taking bows in for tuning again.


I either sell them locally or on line

Concrete is really ramping up again which is a little surprising for dead of winter so not sure I’ll get much time for tuning for awhile. Most the stuff if I do is just for local guys on occasion. 

I miss it so you never know what the future holds. 

I’m thinking the Ultra will fit your needs well with your specs. [emoji1360]



Bassattackr said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to a side by side comparison.


Keep you guys posted [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traildog

ontarget7 said:


> I either sell them locally or on line
> 
> Concrete is really ramping up again which is a little surprising for dead of winter...
> 
> I’m thinking the Ultra will fit your needs well with your specs. [emoji1360]


Can you share your online market address? If forum regs don’t permit, then a PM? 

My experience in the building trades is good contractors are hard to find. You’ve made a name for yourself, so buckle up! 

I shot an Ultra with the correct cam (#2) for my draw length. The smaller cam is noticeably different from my Alpha with a #3, and likable, especially being so deep into it. It was one of those “Oops, shouldn’t have shot this bow. Here, take my money” moments. 

Interesting the cam/draw length crossover is so different on the Ultra vs either the Alpha or Turbo.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I am interested if you compare the Alpha and Ultra at 28" draw length with the same arrow and same poundage. I am torn between these two!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## irondude

Great choice on the color, looks fantastic.


----------



## Traildog

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I am interested if you compare the Alpha and Ultra at 28" draw length with the same arrow and same poundage. I am torn between these two!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Kellen’s Inside Out Precision YouTube channel has a comparison with some specs and personal impressions. Two separate reviews. He shoots each at 70# and 2 DLs, one being 28”. I think he only shoots the Alpha with a #3 cam. That bow is designed for either cam at 28”.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Traildog said:


> Kellen’s Inside Out Precision YouTube channel has a comparison with some specs and personal impressions. Two separate reviews. He shoots each at 70# and 2 DLs, one being 28”. I think he only shoots the Alpha with a #3 cam. That bow is designed for either cam at 28”.


I am very familiar with the Hoyt cams. I am only interested in the comparison between the Alpha #2 cam at 28" and the Ultra.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Traildog

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I am very familiar with the Hoyt cams. I am only interested in the comparison between the Alpha #2 cam at 28" and the Ultra.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Got it - apples to apples. Which RX-3 model are you currently shooting?


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Traildog said:


> Got it - apples to apples. Which RX-3 model are you currently shooting?


Currently shooting a Helix #3 cam. Had a RX-3 but sold it about a month ago. 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Just a testament of how forgiving they are to vertical nock travel. There were a few years they were very sensitive in this area and just glad those things are a thing of the past. 

Here is zero change in tune, including nock height going from the Easton Hexx to the Easton D6 FMJ’s. Perfect entry from tail left and right as well as vertical at 20 yards. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labyrinth888

ontarget7 said:


> Just a testament of how forgiving they are to vertical nock travel. There were a few years they were very sensitive in this area and just glad those things are a thing of the past.
> 
> Here is zero change in tune, including nock height going from the Easton Hexx to the Easton D6 FMJ’s. Perfect entry from tail left and right as well as vertical at 20 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for all the informations you shred with us !
great content , great pictures !

i waiting to get the rx4 alpha ! im from europe and lefty so it is a bit of a wait !~ 8 weeks !!!

is the 2 piece Hoyt quiver can be adjusted to get closer to the riser ?
in that picture it seems that it is fixed ?

or maybe it can be moved closer ?

is there less vibration with a piece compare to a single piece quiver ?

thanks again !

anthony


----------



## ontarget7

labyrinth888 said:


> thanks for all the informations you shred with us !
> great content , great pictures !
> 
> i waiting to get the rx4 alpha ! im from europe and lefty so it is a bit of a wait !~ 8 weeks !!!
> 
> is the 2 piece Hoyt quiver can be adjusted to get closer to the riser ?
> in that picture it seems that it is fixed ?
> 
> or maybe it can be moved closer ?
> 
> is there less vibration with a piece compare to a single piece quiver ?
> 
> thanks again !
> 
> anthony


Hi Anthony 

It is adjustable with different size post that mount to the riser. I have it as close as you can get without contact. 

I would say the 2 piece is quieter than the one piece design with less vibe and I have both. It actually dampens the bow feel even more IMO. 

Here is a couple pics 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

Is that a 20 model quiver?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

-bowfreak- said:


> Is that a 20 model quiver?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

ontarget7 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I think the Hoyt 2 piece quivers are as good as it gets. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

-bowfreak- said:


> Thanks. I think the Hoyt 2 piece quivers are as good as it gets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I would agree on the carbon solo 2 piece. I’ve been more a one piece quiver guy for years but I’m becoming very partial to these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Shane, what arrows are you planning to run through the ultra? I'm in the market for some new shafts and my mind keeps going back to the hexx/da torch. I also like the looks of the new easton 6.5.


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Shane, what arrows are you planning to run through the ultra? I'm in the market for some new shafts and my mind keeps going back to the hexx/da torch. I also like the looks of the new easton 6.5.


I really don’t see any benefit of the 6.5’s over the Hexx. 

I’ll be running the Hexx as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labyrinth888

ontarget7 said:


> Hi Anthony
> 
> It is adjustable with different size post that mount to the riser. I have it as close as you can get without contact.
> 
> I would say the 2 piece is quieter than the one piece design with less vibe and I have both. It actually dampens the bow feel even more IMO.
> 
> ...
> 
> thanks , that is an answer !
> perfect pictures and words
> 
> it feels very good to have a place to share informations , even living on an other continent ! country !
> 
> thanks again !
> 
> happy new year to you and everybody
> 
> it was a pleasure
> 
> cheers


----------



## PJC15

Shane, have you removed the rubber from the draw stops? If so, did it firm up anymore?


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> Shane, have you removed the rubber from the draw stops? If so, did it firm up anymore?


Yes, just a touch firmer 
I could go either way and be very comfortable with the wall. With top cam hitting just a touch before the bottom it really has minimal differences in fps with varying your pull through the wall. Clean nock travel throughout as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Now I gotta squeeze in some time for the new addition. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

That is one sick stable or RX's Shane!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan Riley

That black one is sharp!!!


----------



## roosiebull

really interested on your thoughts on the new addition..... i'm hesitant on getting a sub 30" bow, but I still want to shoot the alpha... love the ata of the ultra, but if it doesn't hold better than the alpha, that will be interesting to me.... then there's the turbo:wink:

based on paper specs, I wouldn't be interested in the alpha, but you saying the balance is what it is makes me second guess that. one thing I really liked about the rx-1 was the dimensions, and of course it balanced like carbon hoyts do at brace and full draw.... maybe i'm putting too much stock into ata length.

your thoughts on the ultra will give some insight to the role ata plays... i'm not you, and a little more forgiving would be attractive to me, but if not, maybe it doesn't matter much (ata)

I liked and shot the triax well, but I fought balance the whole time I had it, I attributed that to being so short, but maybe that wasn't it


----------



## emath

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bassattackr

So sick!! I'm torn between the Ultra and Turbo... And that Storm or EVII also! 

Great bows there, also interested in your thoughts on the Ultra.. I'm a 29.5/30 DL so I probably won't be looking at the Alpha.


----------



## CMCLoy07

Thank you for this post. I have been trying to decide between the rx3 and rx4.


----------



## ontarget7

From everything I’ve seen so far my tune settings initially are working out perfect with very little deviations when it comes to fine tuning. 

This followed suite on the Ultra also. 

The Ultra is coming in right at IBO in the middle of the #2 cam in the C slot 28”. Ultra and Alpha have been within 1/8 to spot on for draw length. 

28/72
425 gr arrow
284.5 - 285 fps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> The Ultra is coming in right at IBO in the middle of the #2 cam in the C slot 28”. Ultra and Alpha have been within 1/8 to spot on for draw length.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interesting. historically for me, Hoyts have always been a little long, i'm a 28.5" dl, but shot most Hoyts at 28".... has that been your past experience too?


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> interesting. historically for me, Hoyts have always been a little long, i'm a 28.5" dl, but shot most Hoyts at 28".... has that been your past experience too?


Older Hoyt’s, yes. 
The last couple years they have been true to draw length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Older Hoyt’s, yes.
> The last couple years they have been true to draw length.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## NYyotekiller

I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the RX-3 Ultra to the RX-4 Ultra.

Love the looks of that Ultra in Storm!


----------



## ontarget7

These just hold really well so I went back down to the standard 11” stab on the Ultra. Both are driving tacks. Looking forward to some long range groups with the Ultra and a 6x lens.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Very nice looking Ultra Shane! Makes me even more anxious to get my Axius Ultra in Storm. 

Is the DL running spot on for the Ultra?


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



dnv23 said:


> Very nice looking Ultra Shane! Makes me even more anxious to get my Axius Ultra in Storm.
> 
> Is the DL running spot on for the Ultra?


Spot on to 1/8” long

Thanks 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Time to unwind 
The RX4 is on target 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassattackr

Shane - I'm curious, did you shoot the RX4 Turbo at all? I'm curious where this one might fall into the mix.. Thanks!


----------



## Spency

Just got the call and my Storm Ultra with Verde limbs came in this afternoon. I ordered it 7 weeks and 1 day ago. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## roosiebull

Spency said:


> Just got the call and my Storm Ultra with Verde limbs came in this afternoon. I ordered it 7 weeks and 1 day ago. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


please post pics here... really want to see that color combo, sounds like a good lookin' rig


----------



## Spency

It's dark out already, so no natural light. Finish looks pretty good to me, I like it!


----------



## Threeyellowlabs

Man that is a nice looking set up. I switched from the RX1 to RX3 ultra and haven’t looked back. I’m afraid to try the RX4. My wallet and wife would never forgive me.


----------



## bow up

Spency said:


> It's dark out already, so no natural light. Finish looks pretty good to me, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 7032313
> 
> View attachment 7032315
> 
> View attachment 7032317


That is nice! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## ontarget7

Spency said:


> It's dark out already, so no natural light. Finish looks pretty good to me, I like it!
> 
> View attachment 7032313
> 
> View attachment 7032315
> 
> View attachment 7032317


Ultra is a shooter [emoji1363]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Spency, if that thing shoots as good as it looks....:wink:

sick bow!


----------



## Spency

Thanks Gentlemen, hope to get it set up and rolling tomorrow! I was very impressed with the demo I shot before ordering this one.

I asked the guys at the shop tonight how new bow sales are going. They said good and the RX-4's are their top seller since being released. They were worried about selling the carbons this year and surprisingly, they are at the top.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Great thread bro, im gonna have to shoot one of these!


----------



## LDOTL

Im in the market for an RX3/4 here shortly. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Great looking bow!! Congrats!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Spency said:


> Thanks Gentlemen, hope to get it set up and rolling tomorrow! I was very impressed with the demo I shot before ordering this one.
> 
> I asked the guys at the shop tonight how new bow sales are going. They said good and the RX-4's are their top seller since being released. They were worried about selling the carbons this year and surprisingly, they are at the top.


What other brands does the shop carry?


----------



## Spency

PAKraig said:


> What other brands does the shop carry?


Elite and Mathews.


----------



## BucksnBass525

There is unquestionably no shop anywhere in the country selling more Hoyt carbons than Mathews.......PERIOD.
The RX4 is the better bow I agree, but no brand (and especially a carbon) will ever out sell Mathews. 
Here it is conservatively 10-2 Mathews over all others combined, and it is similar across the country. 

Sorry for the thread derail, just had to chime.

RX4 is flirting with Bow of the Year.


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> There is unquestionably no shop anywhere in the country selling more Hoyt carbons than Mathews.......PERIOD.
> The RX4 is the better bow I agree, but no brand (and especially a carbon) will ever out sell Mathews.
> Here it is conservatively 10-2 Mathews over all others combined, and it is similar across the country.
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail, just had to chime.
> 
> RX4 is flirting with Bow of the Year.


I know quite a few shops out west that sell more Hoyt’s than Mathews. 

Mathews I’m sure will sell more nationwide 

I would agree, about the RX4 being right up there for bow of the year. 

Just a super forgiving bow, easy to tune, pin float doesn’t change rather you pull hard, soft or somewhere in between through the wall, speeds stay tight through the chrono and forgiving to spine ranges. 

RX3 perfected IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

BucksnBass525 said:


> There is unquestionably no shop anywhere in the country selling more Hoyt carbons than Mathews.......PERIOD.
> The RX4 is the better bow I agree, but no brand (and especially a carbon) will ever out sell Mathews.
> Here it is conservatively 10-2 Mathews over all others combined, and it is similar across the country.
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail, just had to chime.
> 
> RX4 is flirting with Bow of the Year.


Thanks for your opinion, not sure how you could possibly know that's true. Especially not knowing if all things are equal....what they push, inventory they carry, etc.

I honestly have no clue, just what they said and not sure why they would lie. I dont know the guys well, as I changed jobs recently so it's more convenient for me to go to a new shop now. This is the first bow I've had them order.


----------



## Predator

They might have meant top seller in terms of revenue, not units. I'd be shocked if many (if any) were selling more carbon bows than aluminum (regardless of brand) in units. The price point is just too high to support moving that kind of volume. But there could be a shop or two that are the exception to the rule, who knows.


----------



## HoytHunterRX3

ddavis_1313 said:


> I have a question in regards to these bows that maybe someone can help with. If I purchased one of these for my wife, which limbs should I get for her? 60-70 or 55-65. She shot the helix at 27” and 63 pounds with no issues other than draw was an inch long. I’m curious if there is a difference in efficiency with limbs maxed or close to at 65# or limbs backed off down to 65#. So difference between 65# and 70# limbs when set at 65#.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whichever limbs she can shoot maxed out will make the bow shoot most efficiently. Just a side note the 55-65 limbs you can usually get close to 67lbs maxed out and the 60-70 limbs you can get 73-74lbs maxed out. If she can shoot 70 lbs COMFORTABLY then go that route. If not 65lb limbs are no slouch. I ordered a RX4 in blackout with the 60-70 limbs. I'll see what they max out at when i finally get my hands on it 

As far as speed difference it won't be much i think there's a video on youtube where they shoot a 60lb max bow and a 60-70 pound bow turned down to 60 and the speed difference is marginal. So i would get whatever one she can comfortably shoot. If 70 lbs fatigues her in 30 shots then what good is it? You'd be surprised how much 5lbs can make a difference. That could be the difference in some people being able to draw or not draw the bow. Best of luck with your decision! Here is a link to the video i was talking about!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylEW8VhQSJM&t=170s


----------



## mathews86

I'll be looking for a rx3 or rx4 ultra left hand here soon I have shot both but in right hand and couldn't tell a difference other then a slightly louder noise from the rx3


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> Ultra is a shooter [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please stop posting pics of your bow that looks so nice..Im trying too save money right now..:jksign:


----------



## BucksnBass525

Predator said:


> They might have meant top seller in terms of revenue, not units. I'd be shocked if many (if any) were selling more carbon bows than aluminum (regardless of brand) in units. The price point is just too high to support moving that kind of volume. But there could be a shop or two that are the exception to the rule, who knows.


This^^^^^^^^^ probably written (clarified) a bit better than my post. Thanks Pred.


----------



## ontarget7

full moon64 said:


> Please stop posting pics of your bow that looks so nice..Im trying too save money right now..:jksign:


Well, I’ve been trying to stop the madness of bow purchases the last few years. I’m thinking it may be time it finally comes to pass, as these RX4’s are really what I’ve wanted to see for awhile now from Hoyt. 
I really can’t think of a single negative at this point. I have one more bow to sell and then it’s the Ultra and Alpha taking over. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

I’m getting asked quite a bit about which one I like better, the Alpha or Ultra ? 

I honestly could shoot either and be completely content. 

I plan on training with the Ultra and hunting with the Alpha. Why ? 

The Ultra does have a little easier draw for high volume arrows down range but in the #2 cam they still have a very similar feel going back and forth. 
Plus I like to train with one bow as a freestyle rig specifically with a lens etc most the year. Then it also doubles as a back up bow. 

For hunting I tend to like a shorter more compact bow, maneuverable and easy to pack on your back without the cams extending past your pack. 

I really have no negatives so far and just might be the ultimate 1-2 combo for me personally. 

I’ve always had a special place for Hoyt’s over the years but the last few I just felt they were missing the boat with forgiveness in nock travel. Now that things are more back to business as usual, I’m really content with this years offerings. RX3 was the turning point to get things back on track and the RX4 is just that perfected IMO. 

I also get asked about the Turbo and if I’ve shot it ?
Yes, I do like the Turbo quite a bit as well. However, I really like the new cam system and holding out for 2021 to see if they move to that in the Turbo as well. If they do, I may add a Turbo next year. 

For now, I’m really content with the Alpha and Ultra. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow up

Thank you for your posts, thoughts, and reviews in this thread.


----------



## roosiebull

BucksnBass525 said:


> There is unquestionably no shop anywhere in the country selling more Hoyt carbons than Mathews.......PERIOD.
> The RX4 is the better bow I agree, but no brand (and especially a carbon) will ever out sell Mathews.
> Here it is conservatively 10-2 Mathews over all others combined, and it is similar across the country.
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail, just had to chime.
> 
> RX4 is flirting with Bow of the Year.


that's a very "toolish" reply....

as sure as you are that Mathews sell better than carbon Hoyts in every shop, we are just as sure you have no idea who is selling what nationwide.... he asked the shop owner, shop owner told him.... you called him a liar without any idea.... get over yourself

I can't believe it matters enough for you to call someone a liar with nothing to support your claim.


----------



## scpowerman

Shane, do you shoot with a lens in your hunting rig? just curious how much one may help....pros and cons.


----------



## ontarget7

scpowerman said:


> Shane, do you shoot with a lens in your hunting rig? just curious how much one may help....pros and cons.


I do not. Just to many variables in my style of hunting in so many conditions I really don’t want it an issue in that moment of truth. 

However, the lens magnification throughout the year makes your pin float seem phenomenal when hunting season rolls around on my hunting setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traildog

ontarget7 said:


> Well, I’ve been trying to stop the madness of bow purchases the last few years. I’m thinking it may be time it finally comes to pass, as these RX4’s are really what I’ve wanted to see for awhile now from Hoyt.
> I really can’t think of a single negative at this point. I have one more bow to sell and then it’s the Ultra and Alpha taking over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the drawbacks I've heard mentioned in the Hoyt vs Mathews debate is the lack of parts for older Hoyts.


----------



## dnv23

Back on topic....

Are your stock strings still holding a tune Shane?

Just curious as I've heard mixed reviews the last couple years.


----------



## BucksnBass525

roosiebull said:


> that's a very "toolish" reply....
> 
> as sure as you are that Mathews sell better than carbon Hoyts in every shop, we are just as sure you have no idea who is selling what nationwide.... he asked the shop owner, shop owner told him.... you called him a liar without any idea.... get over yourself
> 
> I can't believe it matters enough for you to call someone a liar with nothing to support your claim.


I agree may have came across wrong and admitted it a couple posts later, My delivery was not very well thought out.
I know it sounds like maybe I was calling him a liar, was not my intent. Intent was only to show disbelief that any shop cold sell more carbon Hoyts than Mathews.
We all know total sales are never and will never be information available to the general public, so you are right I have nothing to support my claim.
Actually does not mean that much to me, just a mere observation I guess. Again, also apologized for the thread derail.

You should have read a few more posts down Bull before you replied in sort of a "toolish" way...... to me anyway.


----------



## nvcnvc

I apologize if this has been asked and answered before, but I was wondering what is your opinion about the differences between the RX4 Ultra and Axius Ultra...besides the price and the small weight difference of course. Are the draw cycles the same, do they tune similarly? Thanks in advance...


----------



## ontarget7

dnv23 said:


> Back on topic....
> 
> Are your stock strings still holding a tune Shane?
> 
> Just curious as I've heard mixed reviews the last couple years.


Zero issues so far.

Solid enough I’m just going to run them this year. 



nvcnvc said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered before, but I was wondering what is your opinion about the differences between the RX4 Ultra and Axius Ultra...besides the price and the small weight difference of course. Are the draw cycles the same, do they tune similarly? Thanks in advance...


Can’t go wrong with those on the aluminum side of things. Same tune settings draw cycle etc and definitely a lower price point. 

I’ve just been a little partial to their carbons over the years. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eilermmt

dnv23 said:


> Back on topic....
> 
> Are your stock strings still holding a tune Shane?
> 
> Just curious as I've heard mixed reviews the last couple years.


I have the RX4 Ultra and ran into some changes in my cam timing after the initial tune after a few shot through. Bottom cam was faster by almost 1/4. Nothing that wasn't easily correctable however and since haven't had much issue. I do however have a neck injury so haven't shot in a few days to check and see if it is still holding


----------



## ontarget7

eilermmt said:


> I have the RX4 Ultra and ran into some changes in my cam timing after the initial tune after a few shot through. Bottom cam was faster by almost 1/4. Nothing that wasn't easily correctable however and since haven't had much issue. I do however have a neck injury so haven't shot in a few days to check and see if it is still holding


My initial setting lost 1/8” in cam synch but that’s about normal settling in cam tracks etc. 

Since that, hasn’t budged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Update on the Ultra with Turbo cams

Looks like it’s coming in at 342 ish IBO
# 2 cam you get 27.5”-29.5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eilermmt

ontarget7 said:


> My initial setting lost 1/8” in cam synch but that’s about normal settling in cam tracks etc.
> 
> Since that, hasn’t budged
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes total sense! Appreciate all your insight as this is my first Hoyt. See a lot of posts related to the Dudley news and how Hoyt "isn't keeping up" with Bowtech, PSE, Matthews etc. but I just am not seeing it. This RX4 is the easiest tuning bow and smoothest drawing hunting rig I have ever owned. The string angle and hold on the Ultra makes it feel like a target bow. I just would love for someone to point out concretely what other flagship bows have that this bow does not. 

And yes it is a lot of money for a bow but I paid far from MSRP and even then it is still comparable in price to PSE's Mach 1 which I thought had a much stiffer draw and didn't hold as well. And that is coming from PSE!


----------



## Traildog

Traildog said:


> One of the drawbacks I've heard mentioned in the Hoyt vs Mathews debate is the lack of parts for older Hoyts.


Shane, my point for this comment is I too would like "... to stop the madness of bow purchases the last few years." If we decide these RX-4 bows are what we really like, what's the likelihood we'll end up not being able to keep them running a few years down the road because a replacement part is no longer available? 

Also, re: stock strings... the peep on my Alpha has rotated for the 3rd time. Considering a set of GAS Ghost XV strings


----------



## ontarget7

Traildog said:


> Shane, my point for this comment is I too would like "... to stop the madness of bow purchases the last few years." If we decide these RX-4 bows are what we really like, what's the likelihood we'll end up not being able to keep them running a few years down the road because a replacement part is no longer available?
> 
> Also, re: stock strings... the peep on my Alpha has rotated for the 3rd time. Considering a set of GAS Ghost XV strings


I really don’t see that being an issue and see the likely hood of parts being available easily 5+ years. 

Surprised on prep rotation. Have had zero on the Ultra or Alpha so far. 

I’m going to just run the stock this year and see how longevity works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

eilermmt said:


> That makes total sense! Appreciate all your insight as this is my first Hoyt. See a lot of posts related to the Dudley news and how Hoyt "isn't keeping up" with Bowtech, PSE, Matthews etc. but I just am not seeing it. This RX4 is the easiest tuning bow and smoothest drawing hunting rig I have ever owned. The string angle and hold on the Ultra makes it feel like a target bow. I just would love for someone to point out concretely what other flagship bows have that this bow does not.
> 
> And yes it is a lot of money for a bow but I paid far from MSRP and even then it is still comparable in price to PSE's Mach 1 which I thought had a much stiffer draw and didn't hold as well. And that is coming from PSE!


The hold and pin float pattern is rather immediate with very little wobble. Very forgiving to the wall in pin float. Not to mention forgiveness in tuning to various spine ranges. I would agree, draw cycle is really nice. 

I’m not even sure what I would like to see improved at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traildog

ontarget7 said:


> Surprised on prep rotation. Have had zero on the Ultra or Alpha so far.
> 
> I’m going to just run the stock this year and see how longevity works out.


As always, thanks for the feedback. Hopefully I'll have results like yours with the Ultra I have on order


----------



## PJC15

Got word that my Ultra is shipping tomorrow, so should have it this week. I get a new bow every year and it’s been a while since I’ve been this excited. I really feel Hoyt nailed it this year. I almost bought the RX3 last year and they made some nice improvements with the 4, I’ve had most of the carbons up till the defiant and left for Mathews then Prime for the last few. I haven’t been totally satisfied with any bow I have owned since the Prime Rize that I still own. Already got a set of Gas strings for the Ultra and waiting on the new FMJ 250 spines to come in. Can’t wait.


----------



## Bassattackr

ontarget7 said:


> update on the ultra with turbo cams
> 
> looks like it’s coming in at 342 ish ibo
> # 2 cam you get 27.5”-29.5”
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


hot


----------



## nvcnvc

ontarget7 said:


> Zero issues so far.
> 
> Solid enough I’m just going to run them this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t go wrong with those on the aluminum side of things. Same tune settings draw cycle etc and definitely a lower price point.
> 
> I’ve just been a little partial to their carbons over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Shane...


----------



## ontarget7

nvcnvc said:


> Thank you Shane...


No problem [emoji1360]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

roosiebull said:


> that's a very "toolish" reply....
> 
> as sure as you are that Mathews sell better than carbon Hoyts in every shop, we are just as sure you have no idea who is selling what nationwide.... he asked the shop owner, shop owner told him.... you called him a liar without any idea.... get over yourself
> 
> I can't believe it matters enough for you to call someone a liar with nothing to support your claim.


My shop sells Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech. I would venture to guess he sells 3-4 Hoyts to every Bowtech and Mathews COMBINED! I will text him today but I would not be surprised if he doesn't sell more carbons than Mathews. 

People forget that bows move differently in different parts of the country and that trend changes through the years. Mathews might be the hottest thing for many years and then you notice it's Hoyt. 

To state definitively that any bow could not outsell another bow anywhere is just pure ignorance. It is like saying that everywhere you go, the most popular NFL football team is the Cowboys. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Update on the Ultra with Turbo cams
> 
> Looks like it’s coming in at 342 ish IBO
> # 2 cam you get 27.5”-29.5”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it as simple as a special order? that really sounds ideal for my taste.


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> is it as simple as a special order? that really sounds ideal for my taste.


I didn’t ask but I’m assuming, yes. I have heard there is a few floating around already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> I didn’t ask but I’m assuming, yes. I have heard there is a few floating around already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dang! only problem is not being able to try before i buy, but if i like the turbo, and the ultra, it will be pretty safe.... sounds right in my wheelhouse


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> My initial setting lost 1/8” in cam synch but that’s about normal settling in cam tracks etc.
> 
> Since that, hasn’t budged
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, are you putting any lean into your top cam at brace or are you keeping it level with the string at brace?


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> Shane, are you putting any lean into your top cam at brace or are you keeping it level with the string at brace?


Darn near parallel with aimstring is a solid starting point for fine tuning. 

I see some of these post about Hoyt being behind in technology [emoji23]

There is nothing I see that would lead to that conclusion. Very minimal change from brace to full draw so there really isn’t a need for adding some sorta added adjustment. 

I’m a fan of the new cams
Just a super forgiving platform 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breaksbulls

ontarget7 said:


> Darn near parallel with aimstring is a solid starting point for fine tuning.
> 
> I see some of these post about Hoyt being behind in technology [emoji23]
> 
> There is nothing I see that would lead to that conclusion. Very minimal change from brace to full draw so there really isn’t a need for adding some sorta added adjustment.
> 
> I’m a fan of the new cams
> Just a super forgiving platform
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few years ago I felt Hoyt was a bit behind technology is some departments, but today instead of making major changes every other year like all manufactures, Hoyt is choosing to build upon what they have and improve on a few things, and after may long years have gotten things fully dialed in. Hoyt and their Hybrid cam have always left a bit to be desired but it seems now that they have fully got the bugs worked out of them. We are at the point with bow advancements where we are splitting hairs on paper, its the shooter experience that companies are continuing to evolve.
Would also love to hear more about turbo cams on an Ultra, sounds like a great set of specs, but..... will there be to much sacrificed in the draw cycle department to justify going that direction?


----------



## Bassattackr

Breaksbulls said:


> Would also love to hear more about turbo cams on an Ultra, sounds like a great set of specs, but..... will there be to much sacrificed in the draw cycle department to justify going that direction?


Every comment I hear from people who shoot the Turbo cams is "wow, that's smoother than I thought they were going to be." The difference seems to be they want to take off a little quicker than the standard cams. Hoping to shoot both myself this week or next.


----------



## Breaksbulls

Bassattackr said:


> Every comment I hear from people who shoot the Turbo cams is "wow, that's smoother than I thought they were going to be." The difference seems to be they want to take off a little quicker than the standard cams. Hoping to shoot both myself this week or next.


I would imagine that the Ultra, with its longer ATA and larger brace, would feel a good bit better than the standard RX Turbo, especially at longer draw lengths.


----------



## PJC15

If the Turbo cams had the same letoff of 85% (Turbo is 80%) and utilized the new integrated mod cable stops then I would consider.


----------



## Bassattackr

PJC15 said:


> If the Turbo cams had the same letoff of 85% (Turbo is 80%) and utilized the new integrated mod cable stops then I would consider.


Not sure how the stops compare, I think Shane could tell us though..


----------



## PJC15

Bassattackr said:


> Not sure how the stops compare, I think Shane could tell us though..


Turbo stops are the same as in the past which is the screw in peg system. Not as solid as what's on the ZTR cams.


----------



## Smoothy750

ontarget7 said:


> Darn near parallel with aimstring is a solid starting point for fine tuning.
> 
> I see some of these post about Hoyt being behind in technology [emoji23]
> 
> There is nothing I see that would lead to that conclusion. Very minimal change from brace to full draw so there really isn’t a need for adding some sorta added adjustment.
> 
> I’m a fan of the new cams
> Just a super forgiving platform
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit I can't wait much more to get mine, it should be here within a week!


----------



## Nate0311

Does the carbon make a lot of difference?


----------



## ontarget7

Nate0311 said:


> Does the carbon make a lot of difference?


Not sure what you mean by a lot of difference ?

The Aluminum can be just as accurate as the Carbon. Carbon just has a different feel all together and have always been a little partial to it. I shoot all year so the warmth it has when comparing it to aluminum is quite substantial and another benefit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Any noise on the draw with the carbon? Especially the first draw of the day??? 

I heard they were still shipped with no lube on the pockets and rockers! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Darn near parallel with aimstring is a solid starting point for fine tuning.
> 
> I see some of these post about Hoyt being behind in technology [emoji23]
> 
> There is nothing I see that would lead to that conclusion. Very minimal change from brace to full draw so there really isn’t a need for adding some sorta added adjustment.
> 
> I’m a fan of the new cams
> Just a super forgiving platform
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


their changes aren't flashy or loud, instead they are refining a system in a practical way for the shooter. i'm sure you understand the details you notice in a bow aren't noticed by many.... you are truly focusing on performance, the little changes that make a bow better than their previous.

many don't notice those changes, only the big flashy changes that make a bow different rather than better. Hoyt also has a lot of blind haters, always have.... it's trendy to hate Hoyt.

i do appreciate these threads, when i go to shoot bows at the shop, these refinements aren't ones i'll notice shooting a bow at the shop with a whisker biscuit, i'll see how it looks and feels, the draw cycle and backwall, and overall feel at the shot.... the stuff you are talking about is really good to know in addition to a first impression..... the changes aren't big flashy ones, and the changes aren't ones we'll see at the shot shooting a bow out of the box with a whisker biscuit.


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Any noise on the draw with the carbon? Especially the first draw of the day???
> 
> I heard they were still shipped with no lube on the pockets and rockers!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


From my experience, generally if you get any noise on a Hoyt it’s most likely from the yoke barrels on the out side of the limbs. 
A touch of wax to the back side of them in these cases usually does the trick. 

The ones I have seen including my own have been lubed 









Haven’t had a need to back out the limb bolts so can’t comment if they are dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> their changes aren't flashy or loud, instead they are refining a system in a practical way for the shooter. i'm sure you understand the details you notice in a bow aren't noticed by many.... you are truly focusing on performance, the little changes that make a bow better than their previous.
> 
> many don't notice those changes, only the big flashy changes that make a bow different rather than better. Hoyt also has a lot of blind haters, always have.... it's trendy to hate Hoyt.
> 
> i do appreciate these threads, when i go to shoot bows at the shop, these refinements aren't ones i'll notice shooting a bow at the shop with a whisker biscuit, i'll see how it looks and feels, the draw cycle and backwall, and overall feel at the shot.... the stuff you are talking about is really good to know in addition to a first impression..... the changes aren't big flashy ones, and the changes aren't ones we'll see at the shot shooting a bow out of the box with a whisker biscuit.


I do add more to my thoughts/reviews than the basics as I feel there can be more to a bow than first impressions. 
It is the finer details that I am more interested in and you really can’t get those from 99% of the reviews you see on bows. 

Glad you enjoy the info [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Thanks! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncturkeycaller

I'll have to completely agree with Shane on this bow. Let me first say that my rx4 shoots as good as all my ultra's (RX1 & RX3) and 34 inch a2a carbon bows, and I've had a few! This is by far the easiest, best tuning hoyt I've ever had. My settings are pretty much the same as ot7 and this is thing spits bareshafts. I ditched my VXR and imho its night and day at 29 draw how much better this rx4 draws than my VXR. It holds and point better also. Dont let the little changes Hoyt did this year fool you. This is a better bow than the rx3! Dont let the MSRP fool you. Shop around and you can pick one up for less than what everyone says on here. My only complaint is that Id wish Id know Dudley was leaving and Hoyt will be shutting the doors in a few years before I took it home :shade: JK Hoyt will be fine and It feels good to be back in carbon!


----------



## msteff

I shot this bow last weekend and everything about the draw cycle, shot vibe, back wall, and finish was phenomenal. For me the 29.5 ATA was a deal breaker. I have gotten so used to 32/33 ATA bows that the fact that I had to tip my head forward to touch my nose to the string was a deal breaker. To lengthen the draw length so I could draw it back further so the string would come back to my nose would just lead to me being less accurate(overdrawn). I feel this is critical in the archer/bow combination that contributes to the highest level of accuracy hence why target rigs are longer ATA. Shane what are your thoughts on the 29.5 ATA. This is no Triax, but it is definitely on the shorter side of the spectrum.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

msteff said:


> I shot this bow last weekend and everything about the draw cycle, shot vibe, back wall, and finish was phenomenal. For me the 29.5 ATA was a deal breaker. I have gotten so used to 32/33 ATA bows that the fact that I had to tip my head forward to touch my nose to the string was a deal breaker. To lengthen the draw length so I could draw it back further so the string would come back to my nose would just lead to me being less accurate(overdrawn). I feel this is critical in the archer/bow combination that contributes to the highest level of accuracy hence why target rigs are longer ATA. Shane what are your thoughts on the 29.5 ATA. This is no Triax, but it is definitely on the shorter side of the spectrum.


Why not go with the ultra for longer ata? Seems like that's the one that would fit best in the rx series?


----------



## msteff

MELLY-MEL said:


> Why not go with the ultra for longer ata? Seems like that's the one that would fit best in the rx series?


I have a 27.5 inch draw and speed is important to me. I typically lean towards the 32/33 inch ATA bows that shoot the fastest. I won't chase speed at any cost though. The draw cycle and jumpyness of the cams are very important to me. I've been shooting Bowtech for the lat few years. They have had a really nice balance in that area. Prior to that I shot the Carbon Turbos. Got tired of them being too jumpy though. To get into the Ultra I would probably be satisfied in everything except speed. I guess that's a personal hangup that I have. The Ultra is definitely a viable option though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ontarget7

msteff said:


> I shot this bow last weekend and everything about the draw cycle, shot vibe, back wall, and finish was phenomenal. For me the 29.5 ATA was a deal breaker. I have gotten so used to 32/33 ATA bows that the fact that I had to tip my head forward to touch my nose to the string was a deal breaker. To lengthen the draw length so I could draw it back further so the string would come back to my nose would just lead to me being less accurate(overdrawn). I feel this is critical in the archer/bow combination that contributes to the highest level of accuracy hence why target rigs are longer ATA. Shane what are your thoughts on the 29.5 ATA. This is no Triax, but it is definitely on the shorter side of the spectrum.


I feel both the Alpha and Ultra hold exceptionally well through the entire shot process, so we’re splitting hairs here. 
Now if you want the extra speed there are settle ways you can create a reference point to your nose. I small serving area with a knot will more than likely get the job done. 
I’m a little fortunate in this area, as I really don’t have any issue with anchor points or references with bows do to my facial structure being more ideal I guess you might say. 

I would agree, the reference points are important to maintain consistent accuracy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Ncturkeycaller said:


> I'll have to completely agree with Shane on this bow. Let me first say that my rx4 shoots as good as all my ultra's (RX1 & RX3) and 34 inch a2a carbon bows, and I've had a few! This is by far the easiest, best tuning hoyt I've ever had. My settings are pretty much the same as ot7 and this is thing spits bareshafts. I ditched my VXR and imho its night and day at 29 draw how much better this rx4 draws than my VXR. It holds and point better also. Dont let the little changes Hoyt did this year fool you. This is a better bow than the rx3! Dont let the MSRP fool you. Shop around and you can pick one up for less than what everyone says on here. My only complaint is that Id wish Id know Dudley was leaving and Hoyt will be shutting the doors in a few years before I took it home :shade: JK Hoyt will be fine and It feels good to be back in carbon!


Had a feeling this one might reel you back in as well [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjhonda318

thanks for the review! Been shooting a Pro Force FX for a little bit and been eyeing one of these.


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> I do add more to my thoughts/reviews than the basics as I feel there can be more to a bow than first impressions.
> It is the finer details that I am more interested in and you really can’t get those from 99% of the reviews you see on bows.
> 
> Glad you enjoy the info [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you pull the limbs out of the pockets and lube them too?


----------



## -bowfreak-

The worst part about the RX4 is that I am on week 7 of my wait for my Ultra. :sad:


----------



## PJC15

This is a great informative thread that 90% of bow buyers should read. All I keep hearing from people is that RX4 is not much different than the RX3, blah blah blah. I feel like 1/2 my time is explaining to them how good the improvements actually are. The RX3 was and still is a great bow but the RX4 is better and for me, it will go down as one of they best Hoyts every produced. If Hoyt didn't have the QC issues last year with sight alignment they would have gotten more praise. I have no clue why people think a new cam system needs to come out every year. Marketing in the archery world is hyped up garbage for the most part and if people would look past some of that and understand why a company did what they did, bow purchases may be different. The speed thing kills me as well. All of the Hoyts I have owned have been very close, right at or above its rating. Most of the speed tests that are done are between Hoyt and Mathews and what most don't do is measure actual draw length. Hoyts will measure right at or very close to its advertised length whereas Mathews will measure a 1/2" long. There is a reason why I shoot Hoyt at 29" and Mathews at 28.5". Mathews hasn't had a cam change in 5 years so Im not sure why they keep getting praised for innovation. Switch weights in my opinion are junk because they make for a stiffer draw cycle and most bow hunters aren't changing there weights.


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Did you pull the limbs out of the pockets and lube them too?


No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> Darn near parallel with aimstring is a solid starting point for fine tuning.
> 
> I see some of these post about Hoyt being behind in technology [emoji23]
> 
> There is nothing I see that would lead to that conclusion. Very minimal change from brace to full draw so there really isn’t a need for adding some sorta added adjustment.
> 
> I’m a fan of the new cams
> Just a super forgiving platform
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the Ultra, it looks like the serving on the buss cable is served further down than the Alpha to where it splits. On the Ultra, would you tie in the cable driven rest on that serving instead of putting it in the split like the Alpha?


----------



## Titus149

that was my experience when shooting the Turbo. It is so smooth and the back wall is rock solid. A Turbo on order which should be showing up tomorrow!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## PJC15

-bowfreak- said:


> The worst part about the RX4 is that I am on week 7 of my wait for my Ultra. :sad:


Got the call today that my bow is available for pickup! About 8 weeks it took.


----------



## -bowfreak-

PJC15 said:


> Got the call today that my bow is available for pickup! About 8 weeks it took.


Congrats! Hopefully mine is not too far behind.


----------



## HbDane

My bow took the same time, and I got the call today too. I won't be able to pick it up for another week....work sucks!! RX4 Turbo


----------



## Mxorr213

Love the camo pattern. What is this particular pattern called ?


----------



## eilermmt

Finally got her all tuned up and set up so figured I would post a few pics. Excuse the garage mess... Now just gotta sell the old PSE hunting rig to hopefully fund a target rig. Since Dudley now shoots for PSE maybe it'll sell quicker?


----------



## ontarget7

Love the pics guys [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> On the Ultra, it looks like the serving on the buss cable is served further down than the Alpha to where it splits. On the Ultra, would you tie in the cable driven rest on that serving instead of putting it in the split like the Alpha?


Just to the bottom of the serving on the Ultra in the split, then serve just below. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus149

I got the same bow!! Can't wait!


----------



## Spency

-bowfreak- said:


> The worst part about the RX4 is that I am on week 7 of my wait for my Ultra. :sad:


Any day....7 weeks and 1 day for mine.


----------



## PJC15

Probably the easiest setup from start to finish I have every had. Put the GAS strings on, needed 3 twists in the control cable to bring cam sync together, yokes were dead parallel with aim string. Put the integrated rest on and put it at 0, nock height level, center shot 13/16. After string install, bow came in at 82 lbs which is what the factory strings were. First shot with fletched arrow was a perfect bullethole. Shot 4 consecutive bare shafts with perfect bulletholes. I am guessing I may have gotten a little lucky with setup but wow. Ill get some more pics up later as I ran out of time last night. Bare bow weight came in at 4.3lbs.


----------



## Prdtrgttr

Those are 2 very nice looking bows! Thanks for sharing. I received an RX 3 for Christmas...currently getting it set up with heavy Xtorsion arrows for our annual Texas hog hunt.


----------



## Louisiana Jones

Nice, but I feel like my RX1 is to new to be 3 models obsolete. How much technology can they engineer in such a time?


----------



## roosiebull

Louisiana Jones said:


> Nice, but I feel like my RX1 is to new to be 3 models obsolete. How much technology can they engineer in such a time?


The rx1 is not obsolete, and one of my favorite bows of all time... Hoyt sounds like they have done a lot of refining since though. Shane will be much more knowledgeable than me here, but as far as forgiveness, they are completely different bows, I think the rx1 to the rx4 is one of the biggest changes between bows in the industry, though it’s not that obvious without working with both.

Like I said, I love the rx1, and may end up with another one, but that would be based on personal fit rather than performance. No comparison in terms of forgiveness it sounds

The feel of the rx1 from draw to back wall to holding, really hard to beat for me, but there are realities


----------



## MELLY-MEL

You guys are killing me. I guess i gotta go shoot one today since im free.


----------



## killerloop

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Any noise on the draw with the carbon? Especially the first draw of the day???
> 
> I heard they were still shipped with no lube on the pockets and rockers!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Mine were bone dry

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassattackr

MELLY-MEL said:


> You guys are killing me. I guess i gotta go shoot one today since im free.


LOL yep, I'm selling my old bow now trying to hold my ears on this thread until I move it


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

killerloop said:


> Mine were bone dry
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Is it making noise on the draw? Did you live anything?

My Helix is bone dry and doesn't make a sound on the draw. 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

First draw of the morning it would do it, then after that it was fine... but consista fly first draw..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

killerloop said:


> First draw of the morning it would do it, then after that it was fine... but consista fly first draw..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Did you try backing the limb bolts out 3 turns then tightening them back down? 

Sometimes this can fix the problem, it certainly can't hurt to try.


----------



## killerloop

dnv23 said:


> Did you try backing the limb bolts out 3 turns then tightening them back down?
> 
> Sometimes this can fix the problem, it certainly can't hurt to try.


Ya.. but ended up greasing pocket s.. alls well

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

killerloop said:


> First draw of the morning it would do it, then after that it was fine... but consista fly first draw..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Shot the rx4 today with 3 cams at 28/70. Really liked it. Sick draw cycle. Smooth, quiet, and aimed really well for me. Very, very well mannered bow. Imo hoyts best ever. Id have to go 2 cams at my 27.5 dl though, and they did not have any 2 cams to shoot but i am thinking they will be fine for me. Also shot the vxr again, and i will have a hard time deciding between them tbh. Both are soooo fantastic. I am going to northeast outdoor show in a few weeks so i will shoot everything before ordering, but the rx4 is def high up on the list!


----------



## ontarget7

MELLY-MEL said:


> Shot the rx4 today with 3 cams at 28/70. Really liked it. Sick draw cycle. Smooth, quiet, and aimed really well for me. Very, very well mannered bow. Imo hoyts best ever. Id have to go 2 cams at my 27.5 dl though, and they did not have any 2 cams to shoot but i am thinking they will be fine for me. Also shot the vxr again, and i will have a hard time deciding between them tbh. Both are soooo fantastic. I am going to northeast outdoor show in a few weeks so i will shoot everything before ordering, but the rx4 is def high up on the list!


I’ve had my hands on a lot of bows over the years and this one just may make me settle down a little. I am very content with everything it has to offer. 
Enjoy the show bro [emoji1363]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> View attachment 7039411
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the easiest setup from start to finish I have every had. Put the GAS strings on, needed 3 twists in the control cable to bring cam sync together, yokes were dead parallel with aim string. Put the integrated rest on and put it at 0, nock height level, center shot 13/16. After string install, bow came in at 82 lbs which is what the factory strings were. First shot with fletched arrow was a perfect bullethole. Shot 4 consecutive bare shafts with perfect bulletholes. I am guessing I may have gotten a little lucky with setup but wow. Ill get some more pics up later as I ran out of time last night. Bare bow weight came in at 4.3lbs.


You didn’t get lucky, they are just that easy and forgiving to tune [emoji41]

Good job [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Any noise on the draw with the carbon? Especially the first draw of the day???
> 
> I heard they were still shipped with no lube on the pockets and rockers!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



I encountered one now that had the first draw creak per say. Instead of breaking it down I just waxed the back side of the yoke barrels that contact the limbs and zero noise now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve had my hands on a lot of bows over the years and this one just may make me settle down a little. I am very content with everything it has to offer.
> Enjoy the show bro [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats great bro. I have owned far too many myself, but nothing made me keep one longer than 2 seasons and most last a season at best. I am acttually sick of changing, lol, but i gotta find one i can keep. Really like the rx4 and vxr alot for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

MELLY-MEL said:


> Thats great bro. I have owned far too many myself, but nothing made me keep one longer than 2 seasons and most last a season at best. I am acttually sick of changing, lol, but i gotta find one i can keep. Really like the rx4 and vxr alot for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are in the same boat [emoji23]
I’m actually tired myself of switching things up all the time. 
You got 2 solid options [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> I encountered one now that had the first draw creak per say. Instead of breaking it down I just waxed the back side of the yoke barrels that contact the limbs and zero noise now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an easy fix!! Awesome! I am also hoping I can settle down with the RX-4 for a while. Mine should be here any day. I went through too many bows last year but that "itch" is STRONG!!  haha

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> That is an easy fix!! Awesome! I am also hoping I can settle down with the RX-4 for a while. Mine should be here any day. I went through too many bows last year but that "itch" is STRONG!!  haha
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


RIGHT !!!
The itch has been strong for years so it’s time for me to turn a new leave. 
I was Hoyt strong for a good stretch and they have reeled me back in. Knocking on the door last year and tipped the scales in their favor this year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

Finally broke down and gave the RX-4 a test drive. I was shocked at how nice the bow felt! It is most definitely Hoyts best carbon bow to date. 

The only negatives that I would I can come up with is it's weight and diminutive ata. Would have loved to see this bow 31"-32" ata. That said it balanced perfectly.

I will NEVER purchase a Hoyt/PSE carbon, as the cost to my benefit is prohibitive imo. The aluminum bows are more that sufficient.

From the RX-1 to the RX-4, Hoyt has made a MASSIVE improvement. Well done Hoyt.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

whack n stack said:


> Finally broke down and gave the RX-4 a test drive. I was shocked at how nice the bow felt! It is most definitely Hoyts best carbon bow to date.
> 
> The only negatives that I would I can come up with is it's weight and diminutive ata. Would have loved to see this bow 31"-32" ata. That said it balanced perfectly.
> 
> I will NEVER purchase a Hoyt/PSE carbon, as the cost to my benefit is prohibitive imo. The aluminum bows are more that sufficient.
> 
> From the RX-1 to the RX-4, Hoyt has made a MASSIVE improvement. Well done Hoyt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice [emoji1360] 

The weight thing comes up on occasion and the reason I don’t knock it to be honest is the hold on target. 
I’ve compared it to other past Hoyt carbons and the pin float from the start and through the shot isn’t even close. Big improvement, so it’s hard for me to critique the mass weight. 
Plus, I would agree with you, it balances out exceptionally well. 

Although I don’t have an issue with shorter bows, I do agree with you that quite a few would probably like a 32-33 “ ATA range offering in this platform. 

I would say to Hoyt, stay the coarse on this platform and expand a touch the ATA options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

ontarget7 said:


> Nice [emoji1360]
> 
> The weight thing comes up on occasion and the reason I don’t knock it to be honest is the hold on target.
> I’ve compared it to other past Hoyt carbons and the pin float from the start and through the shot isn’t even close. Big improvement, so it’s hard for me to critique the mass weight.
> Plus, I would agree with you, it balances out exceptionally well.
> 
> Although I don’t have an issue with shorter bows, I do agree with you that quite a few would probably like a 32-33 “ ATA range offering in this platform.
> 
> I would say to Hoyt, stay the coarse on this platform and expand a touch the ATA options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Breaksbulls

Got to play a bit with mine yesterday. The weight, balance, hold on target, and ease of grip consistency are probably the best I have felt when you put it all together. When fully set up minus a quiver I'm finding the best hold and balance come with 1 oz of weight on my 10 b-stinger, so overall this is going to be a nice pack-able setup that drives tacks with great confidence. I may just be sticking with a bow for a while with this one.
Also I was worried about the #2 cam and the draw not quite fitting me as I like a 30 3/8"-30.5" draw. Shot a few arrows and it felt very good, put it on the draw board to check cam sync and draw and its sitting at a hair over 30 1/4". I haven't touched a thing string wise as everything is hitting at the same time. Now to get some 80# limbs, just draws to nice to not put some on. Question on ordering limbs for those that may know. I would rather be at 78-79# than 84-85#, could a guy just order a set of 80# limbs for a #3 cam and get more of a 5-6# jump in stead of the full 10#s from a set of 80#ers made for a #2 cam.


----------



## blakeman

Shane is there any difference between the Hoyt Axius Alpha and the RX4 in your opinion, the reason I ask in there spec's all the same, besides there weight. Thanks


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



blakeman said:


> Shane is there any difference between the Hoyt Axius Alpha and the RX4 in your opinion, the reason I ask in there spec's all the same, besides there weight. Thanks


Other than the overall Carbon feel differences, it basically has the same characteristics. 

I might say the carbon gets the nod on the ease of pin float as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

The Ultra is finding center and wearing out a hole rather quickly at 20 yards in the Spyder Web target












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

Got a little more time to play around. Not much tuning after my initial setup. What I did notice is with the new draw stop mods, you are able to move them for very fine tweaking for cam sync. I wouldn't recommend moving them off the corresponding letter but you have the room to move 1/16" or so for tweaking. The new integrated QAD is pretty slick and glad I went with it. The 2 piece carbon solo quiver is the best quiver I have had yet. Here are more pics.


----------



## killerloop

PJC15 said:


> Got a little more time to play around. Not much tuning after my initial setup. What I did notice is with the new draw stop mods, you are able to move them for very fine tweaking for cam sync. I wouldn't recommend moving them off the corresponding letter but you have the room to move 1/16" or so for tweaking. The new integrated QAD is pretty slick and glad I went with it. The 2 piece carbon solo quiver is the best quiver I have had yet. Here are more pics.
> View attachment 7040559
> View attachment 7040561
> View attachment 7040563
> View attachment 7040565
> View attachment 7040567


I did some reading on the fb hoyt page, some guys are saying the riser mount for the quiver isnt straight, hit evidentally has a special tool to manipulate these..
Guys were having to send them in due to the quiver then not being st8....
I was thinking on trying the solo shorty but with the luck I have ..... might saty with tight spot.....lol... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

killerloop said:


> I did some reading on the fb hoyt page, some guys are saying the riser mount for the quiver isnt straight, hit evidentally has a special tool to manipulate these..
> Guys were having to send them in due to the quiver then not being st8....
> I was thinking on trying the solo shorty but with the luck I have ..... might saty with tight spot.....lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I have 3 one piece versions and 2 two piece versions with no issues. 

There is no special tool either so I’m curious what your referring to ?

Could you elaborate anymore ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

For the guys that like to shoot a 500 gr arrow you may like the specs and efficiency gain 

I’ve been playing with some FMJ D6 with custom 75 gr HIT style inserts which put me right at 500 gr. 

Specs for the Alpha with these arrows

28/74
500 gr 
280 fps

That’s about a 4 fps increase in calculated IBO with these cams. I was told by an engineer that they were very efficient cams so testing wise, I would have to agree. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

ontarget7 said:


> I have 3 one piece versions and 2 two piece versions with no issues.
> 
> There is no special tool either so I’m curious what your referring to ?
> 
> Could you elaborate anymore ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll see if I can find it.. I'm thinking it's the mounting position (rotation) of the riser mount

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

killerloop said:


> I'll see if I can find it.. I'm thinking it's the mounting position (rotation) of the riser mount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Shane,
Here Is snip it

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



killerloop said:


> Shane,
> Here Is snip it
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


These are only meant to go in one way so not sure what’s not lining up. Maybe a visual appearance [emoji2373]

I have a few on hand now and all run really square to aimstring









The hood end at best is maybe a 1/16 out of square in 2’ if one wanted to be technical about it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

ontarget7 said:


> These are only meant to go in one way so not sure what’s not lining up. Maybe a visual appearance [emoji2373]
> 
> I have a few on hand now and all run really square to aimstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hood end at best is maybe a 1/16 out of square in 2’ if one wanted to be technical about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their comment was 95% are good...lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

killerloop said:


> Their comment was 95% are good...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Cool, I land in the 95% that are good. Lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

ontarget7 said:


> Cool, I land in the 95% that are good. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, thays why I dont dare try....ha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

killerloop said:


> Lol, thays why I dont dare try....ha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The hexagon shape just fits in to the molded hexagon Carbon on the riser so even if you took one of the inserts out of the riser it would still only go back on one way









You got a pic maybe of one installed that doesn’t line up ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

I look for one seen on with quiver mounted but I dont think they referenced the position of mount... queens play today so it might be by the half I'll have time to look...lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ontarget7 said:


> For the guys that like to shoot a 500 gr arrow you may like the specs and efficiency gain
> 
> I’ve been playing with some FMJ D6 with custom 75 gr HIT style inserts which put me right at 500 gr.
> 
> Specs for the Alpha with these arrows
> 
> 28/74
> 500 gr
> 280 fps
> 
> That’s about a 4 fps increase in calculated IBO with these cams. I was told by an engineer that they were very efficient cams so testing wise, I would have to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

killerloop said:


> I look for one seen on with quiver mounted but I dont think they referenced the position of mount... queens play today so it might be by the half I'll have time to look...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I’m assuming this is not even an RX4 on the Facebook post ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

The pic was

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

Original pic was rx1 ... I'll keep digging..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Impressive speeds with heavy arrows. Awesome!


----------



## ontarget7

MELLY-MEL said:


> Impressive speeds with heavy arrows. Awesome!


They really are, if you think about it. 

That’s basically as fast as any Hoyt to date, with a much better draw cycle. 

Waiting on a Axcel Carbon Accutouch Accustat 3 pin and I will be switching over my Alpha to the FMJ D6 at the 500 gr total weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smikin' fast!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

ontarget7 said:


> They really are, if you think about it.
> 
> That’s basically as fast as any Hoyt to date, with a much better draw cycle.
> 
> Waiting on a Axcel Carbon Accutouch Accustat 3 pin and I will be switching over my Alpha to the FMJ D6 at the 500 gr total weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Definately bro! For me its a big check in the hoyt box vs the mathews as i like shooting a heavier arrow for hunting myself.


----------



## killerloop

418, 71.4









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

How does the RX4 compare to the bowtech SR6? I believe you have owned both, can you share your thoughts on your favorite, Thank you!!


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> How does the RX4 compare to the bowtech SR6? I believe you have owned both, can you share your thoughts on your favorite, Thank you!!


Some may or may not know that I’ve been a Hoyt fan in general since the Alphamax series but the last few years I’ve steered away from them due to tune settings in such that I felt they have been missing the boat. Even with that, their overall feel, balance and grip I’ve missed these last few years. The RX3 was tempting as that was them getting back on track IMO and now the RX4 is the total package perfected IMO. 

The new cams aren’t really talked about much but I feel they are super forgiving and tune setting are money. You see post about Hoyt’s system being inferior and after testing the new cams and technology out this year I would have to greatly disagree. 
These are super easy to tune, with a huge window in spine ranges and still get perfect bareshaft results. 
You have very minimal change is nock travel from brace to full draw. 
Whether you are static shooter or dynamic on the backend of the shot pin float is solid throughout. 
Draw cycle to performance is outstanding with very efficient cams. 
I really don’t have any negatives to speak of about this years offerings. 
I’ve been wanting to settle in with a particular bow for awhile now and it’s a tall order fore sure, this series may do just that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Stop spamming the thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals

adamkeske said:


> this is post number 16, for some reason my post count was were reset.


Because, there are moderators on this site that see that you are posting nonsense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Probably for posting pointless garbage. You're going to be right back to zero so try to contribute to something next time.


----------



## DanP91

Hmmm I'm in the market for a new bow this off-season. Maybe time to jump back over to a Hoyt. I'm diggin it

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

adamkeske said:


> this is post number 20, for some reason my post count was were reset.


Hopefully you get a timeout this time along with the reset.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Spency said:


> Hopefully you get a timeout this time along with the reset.


Yes please!!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> Some may or may not know that I’ve been a Hoyt fan in general since the Alphamax series but the last few years I’ve steered away from them due to tune settings in such that I felt they have been missing the boat. Even with that, their overall feel, balance and grip I’ve missed these last few years. The RX3 was tempting as that was them getting back on track IMO and now the RX4 is the total package perfected IMO.
> 
> The new cams aren’t really talked about much but I feel they are super forgiving and tune setting are money. You see post about Hoyt’s system being inferior and after testing the new cams and technology out this year I would have to greatly disagree.
> These are super easy to tune, with a huge window in spine ranges and still get perfect bareshaft results.
> You have very minimal change is nock travel from brace to full draw.
> Whether you are static shooter or dynamic on the backend of the shot pin float is solid throughout.
> Draw cycle to performance is outstanding with very efficient cams.
> I really don’t have any negatives to speak of about this years offerings.
> I’ve been wanting to settle in with a particular bow for awhile now and it’s a tall order fore sure, this series may do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoyt's new cams are no doubt a big improvement over the last few failed attempts, but come on man, there is absolutely no way to argue that they have the adjust ability or flexibility of the more modern ( I would say superior) systems. I'm glad they are working well for you, but they are in no way on par with what PSE, Bowtech are doing. Just my opinion, but I'm pretty sure that is a a debate I will have no trouble winning. JS...


----------



## fountain

Setup and user friendly will have to go to hoyt. Shimming the pse is so aggravating. I know once they are tuned, they are tuned and stay that way. That is the only downfall of the evolve cam, but it's not a fun job


----------



## PJC15

THE ELKMAN said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some may or may not know that I’ve been a Hoyt fan in general since the Alphamax series but the last few years I’ve steered away from them due to tune settings in such that I felt they have been missing the boat. Even with that, their overall feel, balance and grip I’ve missed these last few years. The RX3 was tempting as that was them getting back on track IMO and now the RX4 is the total package perfected IMO.
> 
> The new cams aren’t really talked about much but I feel they are super forgiving and tune setting are money. You see post about Hoyt’s system being inferior and after testing the new cams and technology out this year I would have to greatly disagree.
> These are super easy to tune, with a huge window in spine ranges and still get perfect bareshaft results.
> You have very minimal change is nock travel from brace to full draw.
> Whether you are static shooter or dynamic on the backend of the shot pin float is solid throughout.
> Draw cycle to performance is outstanding with very efficient cams.
> I really don’t have any negatives to speak of about this years offerings.
> I’ve been wanting to settle in with a particular bow for awhile now and it’s a tall order fore sure, this series may do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hoyt's new cams are no doubt a big improvement over the last few failed attempts, but come on man, there is absolutely no way to argue that they have the adjust ability or flexibility of the more modern ( I would say superior) systems. I'm glad they are working well for you, but they are in no way on par with what PSE, Bowtech are doing. Just my opinion, but I'm pretty sure that is a a debate I will have no trouble winning. JS...
Click to expand...

What are PSE and bowtech doing that is superior? The deadlock system is a gimmick IMO.


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> Hoyt's new cams are no doubt a big improvement over the last few failed attempts, but come on man, there is absolutely no way to argue that they have the adjust ability or flexibility of the more modern ( I would say superior) systems. I'm glad they are working well for you, but they are in no way on par with what PSE, Bowtech are doing. Just my opinion, but I'm pretty sure that is a a debate I will have no trouble winning. JS...


Please enlighten me as to what they need to add to be superior?
This should be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fletched

Here is a torque test of a 2019 Hoyt carbon riser. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItB9vVdxhe4


----------



## ontarget7

Torque has been beat to death and have zero impact as to how a bow shoots or tunes. 

Look at the Primes with great torque test but have had their fair share of tuning hurdles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eilermmt

ontarget7 said:


> Torque has been beat to death and have zero impact as to how a bow shoots or tunes.
> 
> Look at the Primes with great torque test but have had their fair share of tuning hurdles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I also think it is important to remember torque is impacted by so many different factors (grip, riser strength, rest placement etc). The RX4 is so easy to tune with appropriate vertical nock travel. This is the reason you torque tune and find appropriate rest placement based on your specific shooting mechanics. Also, the deadlock and prime bows similar cam systems have been mentioned. At the end of the day you still need a press to set cam timing, which is crucial to nock travel. So I just don't see the point...


----------



## fletched

ontarget7 said:


> Torque has been beat to death and have zero impact as to how a bow shoots or tunes.
> 
> Look at the Primes with great torque test but have had their fair share of tuning hurdles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has done the torque test on the new 2020 prime black series bows as well. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1e9_kJ1yR0


----------



## ontarget7

Here’s a prime example from way back when the torque was so terrible. All the talk about how fixed roller guards were horrible 

Yep, sums up how I really feel they have no impact on real world applications 


https://youtu.be/czR-kjqKD7M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Crickets [emoji3074] 

You going to call me out on technical stuff you better be able to back it. 

All the slamming of Hoyt is ridiculous. There are a lot of solid bows these days but to act like they are inferior is just plan ignorant. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camelcluch

I for one appreciate all the work you do to give us a fair assessment of bows. Because this has taken a strange turn I will go ahead and say it, thanks Shane and we appreciate you!


----------



## fletched

I've owned a bunch of Hoyts and still have several of them, 1996 Enticer, 1997 Deviator, 2000 Defiant, 2002 Havoctec. I shot on the shooter staff for several years. They are good bows. The last new bow I have bought was in 2011 and is a BT Specialist. The last Hoyt I bought was in 06 and was a pro-elite with spiral cams which I didn't care for. I didn't like the no valley spiral cams. I have drifted away from Hoyt over the years mainly because I didn't like the valley, or lack of a valley. It seemed in order to get performance, the valley was sacrificed. I am not a fan of a cam 1/2 system anyways. I think the symmetrical binary cams are a better cam system.

I drifted into the binary cam bows due to better valleys that can be adjusted. I shoot the binary cams well. The Hoyt target bows interest me but the hunting line doesn't do much for me. If I was to buy a new bow today, it would probably be the BT Reckoning 38. 

I did find the torque test interesting as well as the nock travel test. I do believe it makes a difference in how easy a bow tunes and how forgiving it shoots. It doesn't make it untunable or unshootable, but can make it a little challenging sometimes. 

I do think BT and Prime are making great bows now and offer something that makes tuning and shooting a little easier. BT has the Deadlock now and flex guard. Prime's cam system is a great stable design. With bows ata getting shorter and the brace getting smaller, having technology that makes tuning easier is not a bad thing.

Hoyt hasn't done too much in a while. I would like to see them offer a binary cam system and am surprised they haven't yet. PSE has and I think it is a good thing. Hoyt is lagging a little behind on anything new.


----------



## roosiebull

fletched said:


> I've owned a bunch of Hoyts and still have several of them, 1996 Enticer, 1997 Deviator, 2000 Defiant, 2002 Havoctec. I shot on the shooter staff for several years. They are good bows. The last new bow I have bought was in 2011 and is a BT Specialist. The last Hoyt I bought was in 06 and was a pro-elite with spiral cams which I didn't care for. I didn't like the no valley spiral cams. I have drifted away from Hoyt over the years mainly because I didn't like the valley, or lack of a valley. It seemed in order to get performance, the valley was sacrificed. I am not a fan of a cam 1/2 system anyways. I think the symmetrical binary cams are a better cam system.
> 
> I drifted into the binary cam bows due to better valleys that can be adjusted. I shoot the binary cams well. The Hoyt target bows interest me but the hunting line doesn't do much for me. If I was to buy a new bow today, it would probably be the BT Reckoning 38.
> 
> I did find the torque test interesting as well as the nock travel test. I do believe it makes a difference in how easy a bow tunes and how forgiving it shoots. It doesn't make it untunable or unshootable, but can make it a little challenging sometimes.
> 
> I do think BT and Prime are making great bows now and offer something that makes tuning and shooting a little easier. BT has the Deadlock now and flex guard. Prime's cam system is a great stable design. With bows ata getting shorter and the brace getting smaller, having technology that makes tuning easier is not a bad thing.
> 
> Hoyt hasn't done too much in a while. I would like to see them offer a binary cam system and am surprised they haven't yet. PSE has and I think it is a good thing. Hoyt is lagging a little behind on anything new.


Fast, easy tuning, and superb balance, forgiving, great draw cycle.... Where are they lagging? Newer doesn't mean better.


----------



## ontarget7

fletched said:


> I've owned a bunch of Hoyts and still have several of them, 1996 Enticer, 1997 Deviator, 2000 Defiant, 2002 Havoctec. I shot on the shooter staff for several years. They are good bows. The last new bow I have bought was in 2011 and is a BT Specialist. The last Hoyt I bought was in 06 and was a pro-elite with spiral cams which I didn't care for. I didn't like the no valley spiral cams. I have drifted away from Hoyt over the years mainly because I didn't like the valley, or lack of a valley. It seemed in order to get performance, the valley was sacrificed. I am not a fan of a cam 1/2 system anyways. I think the symmetrical binary cams are a better cam system.
> 
> I drifted into the binary cam bows due to better valleys that can be adjusted. I shoot the binary cams well. The Hoyt target bows interest me but the hunting line doesn't do much for me. If I was to buy a new bow today, it would probably be the BT Reckoning 38.
> 
> I did find the torque test interesting as well as the nock travel test. I do believe it makes a difference in how easy a bow tunes and how forgiving it shoots. It doesn't make it untunable or unshootable, but can make it a little challenging sometimes.
> 
> I do think BT and Prime are making great bows now and offer something that makes tuning and shooting a little easier. BT has the Deadlock now and flex guard. Prime's cam system is a great stable design. With bows ata getting shorter and the brace getting smaller, having technology that makes tuning easier is not a bad thing.
> 
> Hoyt hasn't done too much in a while. I would like to see them offer a binary cam system and am surprised they haven't yet. PSE has and I think it is a good thing. Hoyt is lagging a little behind on anything new.


Just a wild guess

You haven’t tuned the Primes ? There is a reason they offer shimming now to enhance that stable system [emoji16]

You haven’t tuned the RX4’s ? 
There is no shimming with the RX4 series. They did this one right. Less steps in tuning, very stable, well balanced good valley. This modified Hybrid cam system is no slouch, and I have tuned and owned the others your claiming are superior. 

It really comes down to preference cause Hoyt is really not lagging behind if one really does their homework to compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

I think it seems there’s a whole lot of butthurt over the rx3 sight issue.
I own an rx3 and love it. and to be honest I don’t think I would know the difference between the rx3 and 4. It would take a Shane type of percon to know the difference. I don’t understand the bashing either.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> Please enlighten me as to what they need to add to be superior?
> This should be good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't engage as I know that you already know the truth, and this is your thread. Suffice it to say: I'm glad you are happy with what Hoyt is doing... Good shooting.:thumbs_up


----------



## fletched

ontarget7 said:


> Just a wild guess
> 
> You haven’t tuned the Primes ? There is a reason they offer shimming now to enhance that stable system [emoji16]
> 
> You haven’t tuned the RX4’s ?
> There is no shimming with the RX4 series. They did this one right. Less steps in tuning, very stable, well balanced good valley. This modified Hybrid cam system is no slouch, and I have tuned and owned the others your claiming are superior.
> 
> It really comes down to preference cause Hoyt is really not lagging behind if one really does their homework to compare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had a chance to tune the RX4 yet. But Hoyts are popular around here and I will get my chance to. There isn't much of any shops left that do actual tuning so I get some business from the surrounding area. My neighbor has the RX3 he bought 3 hours away from here. There are no Prime dealers around here so I haven't had a chance to mess with one in a while. Maybe Prime doesn't have all the bugs worked out yet but I think the dual track cam is a good design with potential. Maybe the new Black series is an improvement. It looks to be a good stable design.

I am a lefty so I don't have the privilege to shoot everything made. I live way out in the country and the local shops have about dried up. Since I do have an extensive home shop, I see several bows a year. I build strings and tune some bows every year. 

As for the RX4, I have never commented on it since I haven't had an opportunity to shoot or tune one yet. By design, most cam 1/2 systems don't have deep valleys and one has to stay on them to keep them back at full draw. If cam 1/2's are designed with a bigger roomier valley, then they are more likely to develop some nock travel issues toward the end of the draw cycle. Maybe that is why the RX4 has an enhance draw stop over the RX3. It would allow for a better valley but maintain good nock travel at the end of the draw cycle. Most cam 1/2's have that short valley with very little dwell zone. That's what seems to perform and tune the best. Plus, the cam 1/2 usually has the steady decrease into the valley that a lot of shooter's like. If a cam 1/2 has any dump into the valley, shooter complain. Cam 1/2 shooter's complain about the way a binary dumps into the valley and binary cam shooter's complain about the no-valley of a cam 1/2. One develops the muscle memory to either cam system and switching can be noticeable. 

The binary cams have the best valley and nock travel doesn't get effected as much if the valley is adjusted deeper. I still would like to see Hoyt offer a binary cam and add something new to their line up. Even though the RX4 may have some slight improvements over the RX3, it still looks like the same bow.

I never claimed the BT and Prime are superior. I did say that I like the BT and Prime technology. You put words in my mouth. I never made any claims to the RX4 either. I didn't say Hoyt was lagging behind, I said the were lagging behind on something new.

Here is a pic of my home shop.


----------



## ontarget7

THE ELKMAN said:


> I won't engage as I know that you already know the truth, and this is your thread. Suffice it to say: I'm glad you are happy with what Hoyt is doing... Good shooting.:thumbs_up


I really don’t mind the engagement. I feel bows have come along ways in ease of tuning and shooting in general. Just more forgiving these days. 
I also feel these manufactures are doing a really good job on these cam systems and building a more forgiving platform. 
Everything I’ve tuned with all the new tech stuff etc, they all have been tune friendly and I really don’t see one standing above the rest. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fletched said:


> I haven't had a chance to tune the RX4 yet. But Hoyts are popular around here and I will get my chance to. There isn't much of any shops left that do actual tuning so I get some business from the surrounding area. My neighbor has the RX3 he bought 3 hours away from here. There are no Prime dealers around here so I haven't had a chance to mess with one in a while. Maybe Prime doesn't have all the bugs worked out yet but I think the dual track cam is a good design with potential. Maybe the new Black series is an improvement. It looks to be a good stable design.
> 
> I am a lefty so I don't have the privilege to shoot everything made. I live way out in the country and the local shops have about dried up. Since I do have an extensive home shop, I see several bows a year. I build strings and tune some bows every year.
> 
> As for the RX4, I have never commented on it since I haven't had an opportunity to shoot or tune one yet. By design, most cam 1/2 systems don't have deep valleys and one has to stay on them to keep them back at full draw. If cam 1/2's are designed with a bigger roomier valley, then they are more likely to develop some nock travel issues toward the end of the draw cycle. Maybe that is why the RX4 has an enhance draw stop over the RX3. It would allow for a better valley but maintain good nock travel at the end of the draw cycle. Most cam 1/2's have that short valley with very little dwell zone. That's what seems to perform and tune the best. Plus, the cam 1/2 usually has the steady decrease into the valley that a lot of shooter's like. If a cam 1/2 has any dump into the valley, shooter complain. Cam 1/2 shooter's complain about the way a binary dumps into the valley and binary cam shooter's complain about the no-valley of a cam 1/2. One develops the muscle memory to either cam system and switching can be noticeable.
> 
> The binary cams have the best valley and nock travel doesn't get effected as much if the valley is adjusted deeper. I still would like to see Hoyt offer a binary cam and add something new to their line up. Even though the RX4 may have some slight improvements over the RX3, it still looks like the same bow.
> 
> I never claimed the BT and Prime are superior. I did say that I like the BT and Prime technology. You put words in my mouth. I never made any claims to the RX4 either. I didn't say Hoyt was lagging behind, I said the were lagging behind on something new.
> 
> Here is a pic of my home shop.



Their new cams might surprise you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fletched

roosiebull said:


> Fast, easy tuning, and superb balance, forgiving, great draw cycle.... Where are they lagging? Newer doesn't mean better.


Hoyt makes great bows. I have owned a truck load of them. I said Hoyt was lagging behind ON ANYTHING NEW. Hoyt is making as good of a bow as anyone but their tech and look hasn't changed much in a few years. Kinda hoping to see a binary from Hoyt someday.


----------



## ontarget7

fletched said:


> Hoyt makes great bows. I have owned a truck load of them. I said Hoyt was lagging behind ON ANYTHING NEW. Hoyt is making as good of a bow as anyone but their tech and look hasn't changed much in a few years. Kinda hoping to see a binary from Hoyt someday.


Binary cams have been around a long time and nothing new. It would just add another to the many out there. Although a variety can be nice, not sure adding another binary would be the smartest move financially. 

I could be completely wrong thou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Anyone have any experience with 80% modules on an RX4 yet??


----------



## PJC15

The RX4 has major improvements/changes since last year. The comments about lagging behind on anything new is ridiculous. Updated cams, new draw stop mods, integrated rest, better valley, better back wall, tunes easier than any other bow I have put my hands on. Do they need to update the riser every year to keep people happy? Seems to work with the Mathews crowd since they haven't made a cam update in 5 years.

The videos about torque test and nock travel that were talked about is garbage as well (I used to think think they were meaningful), means nothing in real world results. Ive been a Prime fan for the last 5-6 years and I can tell you none of them tune as easy as the new RX4. The real world nock travel is not even close either. I have never had a bow tune so easy to the numbers. Rest 13/16, nock height 0, cams synched, perfect bullet hole. Ive been plagued with the Primes I have had in the last few years with nock height issues and its very refreshing for me to get these results with the RX4. Another thing is the RX4 tunes with about any spine arrow you put through it. I have never owned a binary cam bow that could do this. I think that says a lot about the forgiveness of a bow.


----------



## fletched

ontarget7 said:


> Binary cams have been around a long time and nothing new. It would just add another to the many out there. Although a variety can be nice, not sure adding another binary would be the smartest move financially.
> 
> I could be completely wrong thou
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe so. But it worked for Matthews. They ditched their claim to fame solocam and moved to the binary. Matthews use to advertise that 2 cam bows are history and split limbs are inferior. But now they have both. LOL

I don't think Hoyt should ditch the cam 1/2 but do like PSE and also have the binary option. It wouldn't hurt them to have the option. PSE is doing well with the binary. 

I may have to retrofit my old 2000 Defiant with binary cams. It has the master cams on it so the limb deflection maybe within reason to do a swap.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> Crickets
> 
> You going to call me out on technical stuff you better be able to back it.
> 
> All the slamming of Hoyt is ridiculous. There are a lot of solid bows these days but to act like they are inferior is just plan ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are being a bit disingenuous here... I'll tell you what: If your still shooting these bows in 6 months we will have this debate. NUFF SAID - :zip: (your attitude on this is the only thing ridiculous in this)


----------



## BucksnBass525

digsafe said:


> I think it seems there’s a whole lot of butthurt over the rx3 sight issue.
> I own an rx3 and love it. and to be honest I don’t think I would know the difference between the rx3 and 4. It would take a Shane type of percon to know the difference. I don’t understand the bashing either.


This^^^^, kind of the reason I have not bought one yet.

I agree the bashing is ridiculous, it is a better bow than the RX3 for guys who really understand the mechanics of the whole system.
Great bows, I will probably own a 3 or 4 someday.


----------



## PJC15

Here are some updated speeds for the 80 Ultra. Comes out to about a 338 IBO with the heavier arrow. This was through my Pro Chrono. Will be comparing this to my shops chrono sometime this week and there scale. I also put Flo orange strings on which have always slowed my bow down a couple fps.

RX4 Ultra - 29"/81lbs

492 grain arrow - 291
450 grain arrow - 303
388 grain arrow - 318


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Got my RX-4 #2 cam today. Best looking camo job I think I have ever seen on a Hoyt!! Looking forward to getting her setup for me in the next few weeks. 

Love the Integrate QAD rest so far! Nice and clean. 

NC









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Got my RX-4 #2 cam today. Best looking camo job I think I have ever seen on a Hoyt!! Looking forward to getting her setup for me in the next few weeks.
> 
> Love the integrate QAD rest so far! Nice and clean.
> 
> NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


She’s a beaut Clark. Enjoy and keep us posted on how you like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

MELLY-MEL said:


> She’s a beaut Clark. Enjoy and keep us posted on how you like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, but I'm not Clark. 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## orionhjarvis

awesome looking bow!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats *NCAVI8TOR*. They do look great this year.
Looking forward to your thoughts....


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> Congrats *NCAVI8TOR*. They do look great this year.
> Looking forward to your thoughts....


Thank you brother! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## eilermmt

THE ELKMAN said:


> You are being a bit disingenuous here... I'll tell you what: If your still shooting these bows in 6 months we will have this debate. NUFF SAID - :zip: (your attitude on this is the only thing ridiculous in this)


What in his remarks comes off as disingenuous? To that point, where has anyone made an actual factual claim to these bows "lagging behind" in technology? Not "IMO" or "I feel like", actual raw tangible evidence to suggest this claim?

Lot's of folks mentioned Primes cam system... PSE and Matthews don't do what Prime is doing, does that mean they are lagging behind too? People mentioned BT and Elite... regardless of the "advancements" in those cams (which have actually been done before) you still need a press to tune a bow no matter what... so I fail to see how not including this into Hoyt's new cam system leads them to be lacking? 

There have been multiple accounts attesting to the ease of tuning of the RX4 vs other bows. They have the integrated rest system (which I also, quite frankly, think is pointless) but to that point new tech. Hoyt is one of the few that put rubber over the shelf mount which I think is a nice feature. I really like the feel of wall with the new stops. All new things.

So can someone please point out to me something found in every other single major bow manufacturing company that OBJECTIVELY makes the bow better that Hoyt does not have.

Otherwise please call it what it is, your OPINION, not actual fact and in this case not remotely true. Everyone is partial to their own bow companies... but engineers swap patents and move places left and right so to think you aren't just splitting hairs when comparing flagship bows is just to kid yourself


----------



## Smoothy750

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Got my RX-4 #2 cam today. Best looking camo job I think I have ever seen on a Hoyt!! Looking forward to getting her setup for me in the next few weeks.
> 
> Love the Integrate QAD rest so far! Nice and clean.
> 
> NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ugh nice! I'm hoping to find out tomorrow when mine should be here, any day now, as my 4-6 week estimated delivery timeframe ends tomorrow


----------



## blakeman

Awesome looking bow, do a review when you have time, sweet bow


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

blakeman said:


> Awesome looking bow, do a review when you have time, sweet bow


Thanks brother and I sure will, but it will be a few weeks before I get to really run it through the paces.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

THE ELKMAN said:


> You are being a bit disingenuous here... I'll tell you what: If your still shooting these bows in 6 months we will have this debate. NUFF SAID - :zip: (your attitude on this is the only thing ridiculous in this)


I may not agree with everything Shane says but he has never been disingenuous!! It appears that you don't know the meaning of the word!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

I haven't looked thru many of these posts, but apples to apples, how fast is the new Hoyts vs. The VXR 31.5? 

Do any of you have #'s comparing these 2 with actual measured draw length, not just module settings?

TIA.



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> Here are some updated speeds for the 80 Ultra. Comes out to about a 338 IBO with the heavier arrow. This was through my Pro Chrono. Will be comparing this to my shops chrono sometime this week and there scale. I also put Flo orange strings on which have always slowed my bow down a couple fps.
> 
> RX4 Ultra - 29"/81lbs
> 
> 492 grain arrow - 291
> 450 grain arrow - 303
> 388 grain arrow - 318


I will more than likely order some 80# limbs at some point this year 



NCAVI8TOR said:


> Got my RX-4 #2 cam today. Best looking camo job I think I have ever seen on a Hoyt!! Looking forward to getting her setup for me in the next few weeks.
> 
> Love the Integrate QAD rest so far! Nice and clean.
> 
> NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nice !!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

Anyone here dabble with the ultraview grip??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Will be a week or so before I can get the new sight and arrows dialed in. Hoping to reach out to 100 even with the 500 gr arrows, thinking the 3 pin slider will put me close. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

whack n stack said:


> I haven't looked thru many of these posts, but apples to apples, how fast is the new Hoyts vs. The VXR 31.5?
> 
> Do any of you have #'s comparing these 2 with actual measured draw length, not just module settings?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Draw lengths are close enough for the sack of argument. The VXR an 1/8” longer, VXR rough average 3-4fps slower when comparing the #2 cam RX4 Alpha. Don’t have any numbers on the #3 cam on hand. Heavier arrows the difference climbs a touch more. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

ontarget7 said:


> Draw lengths are close enough for the sack of argument. The VXR an 1/8” longer, VXR rough average 3-4fps slower when comparing the #2 cam RX4 Alpha. Don’t have any numbers on the #3 cam on hand. Heavier arrows the difference climbs a touch more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

PJC15 said:


> Here are some updated speeds for the 80 Ultra. Comes out to about a 338 IBO with the heavier arrow. This was through my Pro Chrono. Will be comparing this to my shops chrono sometime this week and there scale. I also put Flo orange strings on which have always slowed my bow down a couple fps.
> 
> RX4 Ultra - 29"/81lbs
> 
> 492 grain arrow - 291
> 450 grain arrow - 303
> 388 grain arrow - 318


Went to the shop tonight and got on average the same speeds so I’m glad my pro chrono is on par. His scale says 78 lbs and my handheld says 81lbs.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

PJC15 said:


> Went to the shop tonight and got on average the same speeds so I’m glad my pro chrono is on par. His scale says 78 lbs and my handheld says 81lbs.


That's smokin! A great year for Hoyt!! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone

ontarget7 said:


> Will be a week or so before I can get the new sight and arrows dialed in. Hoping to reach out to 100 even with the 500 gr arrows, thinking the 3 pin slider will put me close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet looking bow Shane. Impressive speeds with 500 grains at 28"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

sgrappone said:


> Sweet looking bow Shane. Impressive speeds with 500 grains at 28"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks bro !
Yours won’t be to shabby either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Shane, is there a particular reason you tie the QAD cord further down on one leg of the cable vs higher up in the V split??

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Shane, is there a particular reason you tie the QAD cord further down on one leg of the cable vs higher up in the V split??
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I find best results with the HDX is tied to the lower portion of the grip when using that as a reference. 

On the Ultra you will have serving tied down to the lower portion and on the Alpha, serving stops higher up. Tied in position would be the same in relation to how far down. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> I find best results with the HDX is tied to the lower portion of the grip when using that as a reference.
> 
> On the Ultra you will have serving tied down to the lower portion and on the Alpha, serving stops higher up. Tied in position would be the same in relation to how far down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Just curious because I'm going back to the QAD this year after using Hamskeas the past couple of years. I always tied my QADs at the bottom of the grip too, but I read that Hoyt recommends tieing it in the V with the Redwrx bows. That definitely seems too high on the Alpha! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Thanks. Just curious because I'm going back to the QAD this year after using Hamskeas the past couple of years. I always tied my QADs at the bottom of the grip too, but I read that Hoyt recommends tieing it in the V with the Redwrx bows. That definitely seems too high on the Alpha!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yes, good point !
I would say, definitely to high on the Alpha. 

Good choice on rest IMO. 
Still my favorite go to rest to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime#1

ddavis_1313 said:


> May have to snag a rx4 for my wife. She shot and liked the helix but if the rx4 is more forgiving I may grab one for her. Wish the ata was the same as the Rx3 that I shoot but I guess it’s not that big of a difference especially for her at 26” draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered a RX-4 Turbo for my little lady. Figured the increased speed (which ain’t much) would be worth having since she has a 26” dL. Doubt she gives up much in the forgiveness category due to the brace height being shorter. Will be interesting to see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eilermmt

ontarget7 said:


> Will be a week or so before I can get the new sight and arrows dialed in. Hoping to reach out to 100 even with the 500 gr arrows, thinking the 3 pin slider will put me close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to touch out to 100 yesterday with a 510ish grain arrow. I'm at 70 lb 30.5" DL. No clearance issues with my MBG single pin


----------



## Dhandy8

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime#1

killerloop said:


> Anyone here dabble with the ultraview grip??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes. And I love it. What do you want to know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

Prime#1 said:


> Yes.* And I love it.* What do you want to know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it actually carbon fiber or 3d printed?
Edges seem squared off? 
How was installation, removing all parts on the inners of rx4?
High wrist low wrist?


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> I will more than likely order some 80# limbs at some point this year [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !!! [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its a smooth 80. Shot the Turbo at 72 last night and no thank you! Short valley and didn't feel any easier on the pull. 

I noticed you don't have the hole shot string silencers in the top part of your bows? Did you remove them?


----------



## Titus149

Just got the call that my Hoyt RX4 Turbo in Storm has landed. Tomorrow will be a glorious day as it will be setup and arrows will fly. Will report back how it feels all dialed in.


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> Its a smooth 80. Shot the Turbo at 72 last night and no thank you! Short valley and didn't feel any easier on the pull.
> 
> I noticed you don't have the hole shot string silencers in the top part of your bows? Did you remove them?


I had an 80# RX3 last year [emoji1360]

The top one doesn’t really stay put unless you tie it in. Some may feel your strings are moving with some slight peep rotation changes. If that occurs, it’s more than likely that your hole shot moved a little causing your peep to move, so I just take the top one out. 
Bottom one stays put just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

If all the new Bows in this thread is any indication.......... the rx4 is selling very well [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I don't think the Alpha comes with a Hole Shot in the top. Mine didn't.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I don't think the Alpha comes with a Hole Shot in the top. Mine didn't.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It does not 

Ultra has two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus149

The RX4 Turbo is in my possession and after getting it all dialed it was putting bullets into paper. I'm super excited to put some arrows down range. I do have one question...I chrono'd my arrow at 26.5" DL 70# 520gr arrow and it's traveling at 232 fps. Does that speed sound about right or maybe a bit slow? I know my DL has a big effect but that speed seems just a tad slow. Just looking for some feedback. 

Besides the FPS the bow feels incredibly light and the draw cycle to the back wall is butter.


----------



## eilermmt

Enter IBO rating for the bow (FPS)
350

Enter actual draw length of the bow (inches)
26.5

Enter peak draw weight (pounds)
70

Enter total arrow weight (grains)
520

Enter additional weight on the string (grains)
20




Estimated FPS = 
251.66666666666666

Does seem slow according to IBO calculator, which is just an estimate. Cam #1 I assume?


----------



## Titus149

eilermmt said:


> Enter IBO rating for the bow (FPS)
> 350
> 
> Enter actual draw length of the bow (inches)
> 26.5
> 
> Enter peak draw weight (pounds)
> 70
> 
> Enter total arrow weight (grains)
> 520
> 
> Enter additional weight on the string (grains)
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated FPS =
> 251.66666666666666
> 
> Does seem slow according to IBO calculator, which is just an estimate. Cam #1 I assume?


No its the #2 cam. It was the ideal cam for my draw length according the Hoyt rep when I bought it. I though 232 was slow.


----------



## Degs

That does seem slow for a turbo. My rx3 ultra with a 29" draw, 65lbs and 521 arrow was getting 253 fps.


----------



## ontarget7

Bows aren’t 20 fps slow these days from advertised speeds, they just aren’t. Even out of spec you will not see 20 fps differences. 

Chrono reading inconsistencies is the biggest culprit. Whether improper lighting, batteries, just slow chrono in general etc. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus149

Degs said:


> That does seem slow for a turbo. My rx3 ultra with a 29" draw, 65lbs and 521 arrow was getting 253 fps.


That's what I thought. I expected to be somewhere around 250fps. I guess I'll just shoot it and not worry!


----------



## ontarget7

Even the Ultra with Turbo cams is coming in at 342-345 range. This tells me something is up with the chrono


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

Either a bad chrono or something isn’t setup right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pursuit5835

have you shot the Ultra?


----------



## Jabr357

ontarget7 said:


> Will be a week or so before I can get the new sight and arrows dialed in. Hoping to reach out to 100 even with the 500 gr arrows, thinking the 3 pin slider will put me close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful bow and setup! This picture shows the sub-alpine camo washed out though - almost if taken in black and white. In actuality, it is not as "white" or is it my eyes?


----------



## whack n stack

Jabr357 said:


> Beautiful bow and setup! This picture shows the sub-alpine camo washed out though - almost if taken in black and white. In actuality, it is not as "white" or is it my eyes?


Looks like he filtered his original picture. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Jabr357 said:


> Beautiful bow and setup! This picture shows the sub-alpine camo washed out though - almost if taken in black and white. In actuality, it is not as "white" or is it my eyes?


Thanks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

Ahhh! That's the one! I love that subalpine camo! Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJC15

I did some experimenting with stabilizers last night and the Ultra is the first bow I have had in a while that does not need any rear weight. For me, a 8-10" front stab does the trick. Going to sell my bee stinger counter slide and stick with a 10" up front. Between not needing any rear weight and switching to the carbon solo quiver, I have shaved 12 ounces off of what My CT5 weighed last year loaded. I do quite a bit of mule deer hunting and always carry my bow, this is a huge weight savings.


----------



## Titus149

ontarget7 said:


> Even the Ultra with Turbo cams is coming in at 342-345 range. This tells me something is up with the chrono
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah exactly. I agree.


----------



## Titus149

PJC15 said:


> Either a bad chrono or something isn’t setup right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm leaning towards the chrono. What would not be setup right to lose that much FPS?


----------



## PJC15

Titus149 said:


> I'm leaning towards the chrono. What would not be setup right to lose that much FPS?


Timing, vane clearance are a few things but don't think they would cause that much speed loss. I think its more than likely the chrono.


----------



## Titus149

PJC15 said:


> Timing, vane clearance are a few things but don't think they would cause that much speed loss. I think its more than likely the chrono.


I'd agree with you. I don't have access to another chrono which is unfortunate. But I'll just shoot the darn thing and enjoy it!


----------



## Mathias

Shane, what are your thoughts on the AXCEL sight when compared to the HHA’s? I have a friend that loves them, I’ve looked but have no real experience. Thanks brother.


----------



## brokenlittleman

ontarget7 said:


> Even the Ultra with Turbo cams is coming in at 342-345 range. This tells me something is up with the chrono
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you tell me a little more about this? Are the specs of the bow changed using the Turbo cams on the Ultra?


----------



## PJC15

Haven't hear anyone talk about the option Hoyt has to put the ZTR cams on the Turbo riser. Would give a little longer ata and I bet within 5 fps of the turbo cams


----------



## Supersteeb

PJC15 said:


> Haven't hear anyone talk about the option Hoyt has to put the ZTR cams on the Turbo riser. Would give a little longer ata and I bet within 5 fps of the turbo cams


My ultra isn’t much slower than the turbo was with my arrows. But I will say, it’s definitely the smoothest turbo yet.


----------



## PJC15

Non turbo cams. Would give people the option to not have a super short bow but still really good speed


----------



## Mathias

Finally obtained a ship date for my 4Alpha- February 14th. Ordered somewhere mid-December. Excited but no hurry this time of year, looking forward to April.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Finally obtained a ship date for my 4Alpha- February 14th. Ordered somewhere mid-December. Excited but no hurry this time of year, looking forward to April.
> I guess the AT hatred hasn’t affected Hoyt sales.


Glad to hear some progress for you!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

PJC15 said:


> Haven't hear anyone talk about the option Hoyt has to put the ZTR cams on the Turbo riser. Would give a little longer ata and I bet within 5 fps of the turbo cams


Yeah. That would be sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

MELLY-MEL said:


> Yeah. That would be sweet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now that would be very interesting


----------



## Traildog

Mathias said:


> Finally obtained a ship date for my 4Alpha- February 14th. Ordered somewhere mid-December. Excited but no hurry this time of year, looking forward to April.


Congratulations! I ordered around then, ship date 02/21. 

Re: the QAD integrated rest - I love the idea, have one on the Alpha. However, I’m on my 2nd one. 1st one stopped locking via the thumb actuator, would still lock up on draw or by manually pulling the string. Shop replaced it no questions asked, but the 2nd one is intermittently doing the same thing. Maybe both are part of the same run with a flaw? 

I’m going to a limb driven on the Ultra.


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Shane, what are your thoughts on the AXCEL sight when compared to the HHA’s? I have a friend that loves them, I’ve looked but have no real experience. Thanks brother.


I honestly could shoot either and be content. Refinements, detail and lighter will edge to the Axcel. 
Durability, I would have to say HHA edges out Axcel. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

brokenlittleman said:


> Can you tell me a little more about this? Are the specs of the bow changed using the Turbo cams on the Ultra?


There’s only a few floating around and it’s just inside intel. 
Draw length range on the #2 cam 27.5-29.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman

ontarget7 said:


> There’s only a few floating around and it’s just inside intel.
> Draw length range on the #2 cam 27.5-29.5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. So nothing else changed other than draw length range? If it is truly hitting 342-345 it would be worth trying.


----------



## ontarget7

brokenlittleman said:


> Thanks. So nothing else changed other than draw length range? If it is truly hitting 342-345 it would be worth trying.


That’s what the speeds are working out to from the specs that have been sent to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Traildog said:


> Congratulations! I ordered around then, ship date 02/21.
> 
> Re: the QAD integrated rest - I love the idea, have one on the Alpha. However, I’m on my 2nd one. 1st one stopped locking via the thumb actuator, would still lock up on draw or by manually pulling the string. Shop replaced it no questions asked, but the 2nd one is intermittently doing the same thing. Maybe both are part of the same run with a flaw?
> 
> I’m going to a limb driven on the Ultra.


Please keep us posted on your QAD Integrated. Hopefully, you got a bad run of them. I have one on my RX-4 but haven't put many arrows through it yet due to my work schedule.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatsurfer

agree


----------



## bdimaggio

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Please keep us posted on your QAD Integrated. Hopefully, you got a bad run of them. I have one on my RX-4 but haven't put many arrows through it yet due to my work schedule.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thinking about running a whisker biscuit with my Hoyt. Simple and smooth. No timing or clearing issues. Soft bristles let the vanes go by real smooth. Upside down or upright, doesn’t matter. Good on the wallet too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

bdimaggio said:


> Thinking about running a whisker biscuit with my Hoyt. Simple and smooth. No timing or clearing issues. Soft bristles let the vanes go by real smooth. Upside down or upright, doesn’t matter. Good on the wallet too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bristles wear out so just be aware of that, as it will change your nock height over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

bdimaggio said:


> Thinking about running a whisker biscuit with my Hoyt. Simple and smooth. No timing or clearing issues. Soft bristles let the vanes go by real smooth. Upside down or upright, doesn’t matter. Good on the wallet too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No thanks on the Biscuit. Been there done that. I keep one as a backup only in case of emergencies on a hunt. Never had a problem setting up or timing any other rest.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

NC- I moved away from the QAD after a couple of issues, they offered fast CS, but I moved on nonetheless.
I like the idea of the integrated rests on both Hoyt and Mathews bows.
Interested in your findings.....


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> NC- I moved away from the QAD after a couple of issues, they offered fast CS, but I moved on nonetheless.
> I like the idea of the integrated rests on both Hoyt and Mathews bows.
> Interested in your findings.....


So did I for the last couple of years. This year I am gonna give the QAD Integrate a fair shake because I really like the containment during letdown. However, I've got my Hamskeas on standby if it doesn't work out! 

It will be a few weeks before I can shoot a lot of arrows. Recurrent flight training, regular work schedule, and honeydo's have got me swamped!!! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus149

Had a chance to put about 100 arrows through the new RX4 Turbo this weekend. Despite what the Chrono said my arrows aren't moving at 230fps that is for sure. They are moving much quicker than that. Coming from the Hoyt Powermax to the RX4 Turbo this thing is a tac driver. It holds so steady and the arrow flight is just beautiful. I have a bit of work to do to dial in my arrow weight and fletching configuration but I'm beyond stoked to be shooting this bow.


----------



## wildcats10

26 pages late, but thanks for the write up.


----------



## PAKraig

Traildog said:


> Congratulations! I ordered around then, ship date 02/21.
> 
> Re: the QAD integrated rest - I love the idea, have one on the Alpha. However, I’m on my 2nd one. 1st one stopped locking via the thumb actuator, would still lock up on draw or by manually pulling the string. Shop replaced it no questions asked, but the 2nd one is intermittently doing the same thing. Maybe both are part of the same run with a flaw?
> 
> I’m going to a limb driven on the Ultra.


Unrelated question about the same topic......did either of your rests come with an insert to cover the unused Berger button hole? I see on the Mathews version they do, but unsure whether the Hoyt version is supposed to come with it.


----------



## Spency

PAKraig said:


> Unrelated question about the same topic......did either of your rests come with an insert to cover the unused Berger button hole? I see on the Mathews version they do, but unsure whether the Hoyt version is supposed to come with it.


Mine did not come with anything.


----------



## ontarget7

Well, the Axcel is going to be a no go for my specs. Not going to make 100 yards due to housing size and sight setup in general even trying to fudge the max ability out of it for original setup at 20 yards. 

CBE is going back on













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Shane, where did you end up with the prelean on the Alpha? Was it almost zero?

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



NCAVI8TOR said:


> Shane, where did you end up with the prelean on the Alpha? Was it almost zero?
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It’s got a very slight amount of pre lean. Left side of shaft is just a smidge away from not touching aimstring at nocking point. 

Yes, so almost zero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> It’s got a very slight amount of pre lean. Left side of shaft is just a smidge away from not touching aimstring at nocking point.
> 
> Yes, so almost zero
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Our specs are almost identical and that's where mine has ended up as well. Just validating what I am seeing.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Thanks! Our specs are almost identical and that's where mine has ended up as well. Just validating what I am seeing.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yeah, they’ve been really consistent in that range for pre lean. Extremely forgiving with arrow selection as well with not much change in pre lean and I’ve seen no need to shim anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

[emoji106]

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## labyrinth888

ontarget7 said:


> Well, the Axcel is going to be a no go for my specs. Not going to make 100 yards due to housing size and sight setup in general even trying to fudge the max ability out of it for original setup at 20 yards.
> 
> CBE is going back on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is your axcel sight model ?
i was looking to switch to an axcel but if you cant shoot 100 yards it will make my change my mind...


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

This will vary for some do to peep height measurements from knock height, draw length, fps etc. 

Axcel Accutouch Carbon Pro 3 pin Accu Stat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labyrinth888

yeah it makes sense , thanks
it is funny that you can set up more distance with the CBE is it because the diameter is smaller ?


----------



## ontarget7

labyrinth888 said:


> yeah it makes sense , thanks
> it is funny that you can set up more distance with the CBE is it because the diameter is smaller ?


3/16 bigger on the housing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Didn’t take long at 20 yards to split a golf tee after dialing the CBE back in. 








Alaska and moister go hand and hand so the metal sight tape that worked perfect is a plus as well on the CBE. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

How is the pin brightness?


----------



## labyrinth888

ontarget7 said:


> 3/16 bigger on the housing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is not that big of difference , but i guess down range it is what 10 yards maybe ...
how much farther can you shoot with your CBE more than 100 yards ?


----------



## fountain

Hey shane, what bushing/nock are you using in the hexx and da torch arrows? I believe there are a few options. Which set up seems to fit the new hoyt strings well?


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Hey shane, what bushing/nock are you using in the hexx and da torch arrows? I believe there are a few options. Which set up seems to fit the new hoyt strings well?


Part number 216383 on the Easton X nock unibushings 

For the D6 nocks I’m not to happy with the fit. The nock itself are a little looser than I like out of these unibushings from South Shore. I’ve been using just a touch of glue when running these

https://southshorearcherysupply.com/product_info.php?cPath=498_9_10&products_id=54104

I don’t any issues with tuning and both work just fine with factory Hoyt strings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starrysky

interesting


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> Part number 216383 on the Easton X nock unibushings
> 
> For the D6 nocks I’m not to happy with the fit. The nock itself are a little looser than I like out of these unibushings from South Shore. I’ve been using just a touch of glue when running these
> 
> https://southshorearcherysupply.com/product_info.php?cPath=498_9_10&products_id=54104
> 
> I don’t any issues with tuning and both work just fine with factory Hoyt strings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you don't like the H nocks? I'm experimenting with X nocks and unibushings vs H nocks and I can't see much of a difference in my Hexx shafts. Maybe the nock fit is a tad better with the X nocks.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> So you don't like the H nocks? I'm experimenting with X nocks and unibushings vs H nocks and I can't see much of a difference in my Hexx shafts. Maybe the nock fit is a tad better with the X nocks.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


H nocks are fine as well
I just prefer the little extra protection on the back end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> H nocks are fine as well
> I just prefer the little extra protection on the back end
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, makes sense.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiZ

I would have to agree with you for what they are and the performance you see from this setup. However I am waiting on the new better and happy thoughts coming from carbon production and to see what they have done the tweak the next line of modular carbon blend and aluminum bonding!~


----------



## fountain

ontarget7 said:


> Part number 216383 on the Easton X nock unibushings
> 
> For the D6 nocks I’m not to happy with the fit. The nock itself are a little looser than I like out of these unibushings from South Shore. I’ve been using just a touch of glue when running these
> 
> https://southshorearcherysupply.com/product_info.php?cPath=498_9_10&products_id=54104
> 
> I don’t any issues with tuning and both work just fine with factory Hoyt strings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got some g bushings now, but was just curious. I also have x nocks, but no bushings for them to fix my arrows. I was just curious as to what nock style you liked best on them.


----------



## fountain

My da torch shafts came with the H nocks instead of x nock and bushings btw. I was expecting a uni-bushing set up, but didn't get that. I had some acc g nock bushings left over from my hexx .260 and I kay just use them...but dont remember if I had the .088 or .098 nocks now


----------



## ontarget7

These ZTR cams are so forgiving. Shots that I don’t feel shouldn’t hit their mark some how still find it. I’ve shot a lot of bows over the years and not sure I’ve experienced this much forgiveness in a bow before. 

You don’t hear much talk about them as most the talk on AT was regarding Dudley leaving Hoyt etc. 

I’ve been getting a few text messages of guys saying how forgiving and accurate they are shooting the RX4 series, mainly the Ultra and Alpha. One guy in particular has been comparing results to his Evokes, which he loves the Evolve cams but told me he’s seeing more forgiveness in the RX4 and shooting it better. 

Since I owned both Evokes and just about every Evolve cam bow PSE has come out with I simply agreed. It’s a little “ Eerie “ as another buddy commented about the forgiveness he’s seeing as well. 

It’s one of those bows that will more than likely standout than just what’s on paper spec wise. I’ll I know is my confidence is extremely high when pulling up to the 100 yard mark knowing it will land within a 7” orange tape area I put on the 100 yard target. I haven’t even missed that 7” area yet at 100 yards. It really is a little eerie. 

I have people ask about the backwall as it’s not like a limb stop bow. No, it’s not like a limb stop bow. One thing about a limb stop bow I don’t prefer is my bad shots are generally farther off the mark when I’m not doing my part. 

This is something that you can’t see on paper, by specs alone. Don’t get me wrong I can shoot limb stop bows very well but this RX4 has me hung up on forgiveness this year. I’m finding it exceptionally forgiving when comparing all other bows I have owned. 

Another Eerie thing about this is the pin float. It’s got solid pin float but I can think of a few bows I’ve had that I would say are better and edge the RX4 out in that area, but for whatever reason, I’m still shooting the RX4 Alpha and Ultra better. 

Everyone has different likes and dislikes in a bow but for me, this one is way up there do to it’s “Super Forgiving” status I would give it. 

Thought I’d share some little details from my experience and others that have contacted me, that are seeing similar characteristics about the RX4’s. 

Shoot straight regardless what you shoot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good to hear Shane. 
Looking forward to mine....


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

ontarget7 said:


> These ZTR cams are so forgiving. Shots that I don’t feel shouldn’t hit their mark some how still find it. I’ve shot a lot of bows over the years and not sure I’ve experienced this much forgiveness in a bow before.
> 
> You don’t hear much talk about them as most the talk on AT was regarding Dudley leaving Hoyt etc.
> 
> I’ve been getting a few text messages of guys saying how forgiving and accurate they are shooting the RX4 series, mainly the Ultra and Alpha. One guy in particular has been comparing results to his Evokes, which he loves the Evolve cams but told me he’s seeing more forgiveness in the RX4 and shooting it better.
> 
> Since I owned both Evokes and just about every Evolve cam bow PSE has come out with I simply agreed. It’s a little “ Eerie “ as another buddy commented about the forgiveness he’s seeing as well.
> 
> It’s one of those bows that will more than likely standout than just what’s on paper spec wise. I’ll I know is my confidence is extremely high when pulling up to the 100 yard mark knowing it will land within a 7” orange tape area I put on the 100 yard target. I haven’t even missed that 7” area yet at 100 yards. It really is a little eerie.
> 
> I have people ask about the backwall as it’s not like a limb stop bow. No, it’s not like a limb stop bow. One thing about a limb stop bow I don’t prefer is my bad shots are generally farther off the mark when I’m not doing my part.
> 
> This is something that you can’t see on paper, by specs alone. Don’t get me wrong I can shoot limb stop bows very well but this RX4 has me hung up on forgiveness this year. I’m finding it exceptionally forgiving when comparing all other bows I have owned.
> 
> Another Eerie thing about this is the pin float. It’s got solid pin float but I can think of a few bows I’ve had that I would say are better and edge the RX4 out in that area, but for whatever reason, I’m still shooting the RX4 Alpha and Ultra better.
> 
> Everyone has different likes and dislikes in a bow but for me, this one is way up there do to it’s “Super Forgiving” status I would give it.
> 
> Thought I’d share some little details from my experience and others that have contacted me, that are seeing similar characteristics about the RX4’s.
> 
> Shoot straight regardless what you shoot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good to hear that the new cam system is so forgiving. I think the reason that they aren't talked about as much is the problems they have had in the past few years with warped risers and other tuning issues and probably the biggest factor is the extra 500 to 600 dollars the bow itself costs compared to other Flagship bows.


----------



## ontarget7

3 Blade Rage said:


> It's good to hear that the new cam system is so forgiving. I think the reason that they aren't talked about as much is the problems they have had in the past few years with warped risers and other tuning issues and probably the biggest factor is the extra 500 to 600 dollars the bow itself costs compared to other Flagship bows.


I’ve been a huge Hoyt guy for years and believe me, I’ve been hard on them the last few years for good reason. 
Mainly from the technical side of the cam tracks with vertical nock travel. 
Just to clarify, there’s been no warped risers. I few got out where the sight plate wasn’t mounted parallel to the bow. 

I’m just glad things are looking up. I would also say in big fashion from what I’ve been seeing down range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

3 Blade Rage said:


> It's good to hear that the new cam system is so forgiving. I think the reason that they aren't talked about as much is the problems they have had in the past few years with warped risers and other tuning issues and probably the biggest factor is the extra 500 to 600 dollars the bow itself costs compared to other Flagship bows.


Then just to be fair, other flagship bows are aluminum and why they are less expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

ontarget7 said:


> Then just to be fair, other flagship bows are aluminum and why they are less expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you on there issues. I thought the risers were warped and that is why they required the shim plate for the the sight. No big deal. I know the carbon riser is the reason for the extra cost. But overall is it worth paying a extra $500 to $600 for it? ln the long run you are paying the extra money for a few ounces and a warmer grip. That is up to each individual. I think when most look at the price tag they figure they can buy a high quality sight and rest and add it on to another model Flagship bow or one of Hoyts aluminum riser bows and be at the same cost as the Rx4.

So overall I believe that $$$ and what you get for it are the biggest reasons why they aren't as popular on here.


----------



## PJC15

3 Blade Rage said:


> I agree with you on there issues. I thought the risers were warped and that is why they required the shim plate for the the sight. No big deal. I know the carbon riser is the reason for the extra cost. But overall is it worth paying a extra $500 to $600 for it? ln the long run you are paying the extra money for a few ounces and a warmer grip. That is up to each individual. I think when most look at the price tag they figure they can buy a high quality sight and rest and add it on to another model Flagship bow or one of Hoyts aluminum riser bows and be at the same cost as the Rx4.
> 
> So overall I believe that $$$ and what you get for it are the biggest reasons why they aren't as popular on here.


If you don't want to spend the extra money on the carbon then buy the Hoyt aluminum counterpart which is more comparable in price to the other brands.


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> If you don't want to spend the extra money on the carbon then buy the Hoyt aluminum counterpart which is more comparable in price to the other brands.


^^^^ exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1954res

ontarget7 said:


> These ZTR cams are so forgiving. Shots that I don’t feel shouldn’t hit their mark some how still find it. I’ve shot a lot of bows over the years and not sure I’ve experienced this much forgiveness in a bow before.
> 
> You don’t hear much talk about them as most the talk on AT was regarding Dudley leaving Hoyt etc.
> 
> I’ve been getting a few text messages of guys saying how forgiving and accurate they are shooting the RX4 series, mainly the Ultra and Alpha. One guy in particular has been comparing results to his Evokes, which he loves the Evolve cams but told me he’s seeing more forgiveness in the RX4 and shooting it better.
> 
> Since I owned both Evokes and just about every Evolve cam bow PSE has come out with I simply agreed. It’s a little “ Eerie “ as another buddy commented about the forgiveness he’s seeing as well.
> 
> It’s one of those bows that will more than likely standout than just what’s on paper spec wise. I’ll I know is my confidence is extremely high when pulling up to the 100 yard mark knowing it will land within a 7” orange tape area I put on the 100 yard target. I haven’t even missed that 7” area yet at 100 yards. It really is a little eerie.
> 
> I have people ask about the backwall as it’s not like a limb stop bow. No, it’s not like a limb stop bow. One thing about a limb stop bow I don’t prefer is my bad shots are generally farther off the mark when I’m not doing my part.
> 
> This is something that you can’t see on paper, by specs alone. Don’t get me wrong I can shoot limb stop bows very well but this RX4 has me hung up on forgiveness this year. I’m finding it exceptionally forgiving when comparing all other bows I have owned.
> 
> Another Eerie thing about this is the pin float. It’s got solid pin float but I can think of a few bows I’ve had that I would say are better and edge the RX4 out in that area, but for whatever reason, I’m still shooting the RX4 Alpha and Ultra better.
> 
> Everyone has different likes and dislikes in a bow but for me, this one is way up there do to it’s “Super Forgiving” status I would give it.
> 
> Thought I’d share some little details from my experience and others that have contacted me, that are seeing similar characteristics about the RX4’s.
> 
> Shoot straight regardless what you shoot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there a differance between the rx3 cams and the rx4 cams ,and if so what thanks

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

PJC15 said:


> If you don't want to spend the extra money on the carbon then buy the Hoyt aluminum counterpart which is more comparable in price to the other brands.


I said that in my post above. He asked why it isn't as popular and I gave my opinions. Overall it is up to the individual. I think the Rx4 is probably a great bow!


----------



## ontarget7

ontarget7 said:


> These ZTR cams are so forgiving. Shots that I don’t feel shouldn’t hit their mark some how still find it. I’ve shot a lot of bows over the years and not sure I’ve experienced this much forgiveness in a bow before.
> 
> You don’t hear much talk about them as most the talk on AT was regarding Dudley leaving Hoyt etc.
> 
> I’ve been getting a few text messages of guys saying how forgiving and accurate they are shooting the RX4 series, mainly the Ultra and Alpha. One guy in particular has been comparing results to his Evokes, which he loves the Evolve cams but told me he’s seeing more forgiveness in the RX4 and shooting it better.
> 
> Since I owned both Evokes and just about every Evolve cam bow PSE has come out with I simply agreed. It’s a little “ Eerie “ as another buddy commented about the forgiveness he’s seeing as well.
> 
> It’s one of those bows that will more than likely standout than just what’s on paper spec wise. I’ll I know is my confidence is extremely high when pulling up to the 100 yard mark knowing it will land within a 7” orange tape area I put on the 100 yard target. I haven’t even missed that 7” area yet at 100 yards. It really is a little eerie.
> 
> I have people ask about the backwall as it’s not like a limb stop bow. No, it’s not like a limb stop bow. One thing about a limb stop bow I don’t prefer is my bad shots are generally farther off the mark when I’m not doing my part.
> 
> This is something that you can’t see on paper, by specs alone. Don’t get me wrong I can shoot limb stop bows very well but this RX4 has me hung up on forgiveness this year. I’m finding it exceptionally forgiving when comparing all other bows I have owned.
> 
> Another Eerie thing about this is the pin float. It’s got solid pin float but I can think of a few bows I’ve had that I would say are better and edge the RX4 out in that area, but for whatever reason, I’m still shooting the RX4 Alpha and Ultra better.
> 
> Everyone has different likes and dislikes in a bow but for me, this one is way up there do to it’s “Super Forgiving” status I would give it.
> 
> Thought I’d share some little details from my experience and others that have contacted me, that are seeing similar characteristics about the RX4’s.
> 
> Shoot straight regardless what you shoot [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





3 Blade Rage said:


> I said that in my post above. He asked why it isn't as popular and I gave my opinions. Overall it is up to the individual. I think the Rx4 is probably a great bow!


My post above was more referencing the cams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

1954res said:


> is there a differance between the rx3 cams and the rx4 cams ,and if so what thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Cam track is more forgiving throughout the range of draw lengths to tune settings. A little firmer wall and a little better valley 

Best hybrid cam to date IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> These ZTR cams are so forgiving. Shots that I don’t feel shouldn’t hit their mark some how still find it. I’ve shot a lot of bows over the years and not sure I’ve experienced this much forgiveness in a bow before.
> 
> You don’t hear much talk about them as most the talk on AT was regarding Dudley leaving Hoyt etc.
> 
> I’ve been getting a few text messages of guys saying how forgiving and accurate they are shooting the RX4 series, mainly the Ultra and Alpha. One guy in particular has been comparing results to his Evokes, which he loves the Evolve cams but told me he’s seeing more forgiveness in the RX4 and shooting it better.
> 
> Since I owned both Evokes and just about every Evolve cam bow PSE has come out with I simply agreed. It’s a little “ Eerie “ as another buddy commented about the forgiveness he’s seeing as well.
> 
> It’s one of those bows that will more than likely standout than just what’s on paper spec wise. I’ll I know is my confidence is extremely high when pulling up to the 100 yard mark knowing it will land within a 7” orange tape area I put on the 100 yard target. I haven’t even missed that 7” area yet at 100 yards. It really is a little eerie.
> 
> I have people ask about the backwall as it’s not like a limb stop bow. No, it’s not like a limb stop bow. One thing about a limb stop bow I don’t prefer is my bad shots are generally farther off the mark when I’m not doing my part.
> 
> This is something that you can’t see on paper, by specs alone. Don’t get me wrong I can shoot limb stop bows very well but this RX4 has me hung up on forgiveness this year. I’m finding it exceptionally forgiving when comparing all other bows I have owned.
> 
> Another Eerie thing about this is the pin float. It’s got solid pin float but I can think of a few bows I’ve had that I would say are better and edge the RX4 out in that area, but for whatever reason, I’m still shooting the RX4 Alpha and Ultra better.
> 
> Everyone has different likes and dislikes in a bow but for me, this one is way up there do to it’s “Super Forgiving” status I would give it.
> 
> Thought I’d share some little details from my experience and others that have contacted me, that are seeing similar characteristics about the RX4’s.
> 
> Shoot straight regardless what you shoot [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am 100% in the same camp. I have probably owned and sold 20 different bows in the last 5 years and have tuned/shot most of the others. I have went through phases with brands over the years, mostly with Hoyt, Prime, Mathews and Elite (Hoyt and Prime being the most). I admit, I am a bit excessive when it comes to tuning but I really enjoy it. Out of all the bows I have put my hands on, I have never had a bow tune like the RX4 and be so forgiving in tune settings. A lot of bows will tune pretty easy and it will take some work to get them perfect. The RX4 has a tuning forgiveness factor to it which I have never seen to this degree. Vertical nock travel has been an area of stubbornness for me with a lot of bows that I have never been able to put my finger on sometimes. The RX4 is dead nuts on this. I can set this bow up at level or a bit nock high and it will shoot a bare shaft bullet hole. Left and right adjustments follow suit with this to a certain degree as well and having yokes is always an added benefit. I also attribute some of the forgiveness of this bow to the grip. The Hoyt grip is one of the reasons I have preferred them over the years. It feels great (which a lot do) but its repeatable and forgiving. There have been countless times where I have had bows that felt awesome in the hand but I would get conflicting results with paper tuning and bare shafts which would make me change grip or focus more on my grip. With the Hoyt I can manipulate the grip a lot more in testing without effecting my results as much. 

Regarding the back wall, this has been an evolution for me over the years. I will admit, I do like the solid feel of limb stops but I am not as accurate. The RX4 back wall is greatly improved IMO and is just about perfect for my liking. They did exactly what I have been wanting them to do from past years and firm it up a bit. I came to the conclusion a few years ago when I was shooting Prime that limb stops might be the problem. I regularly shoot 60-100 yards and I lost more arrows that year than ever before which had me concerned. My bad misses were really bad and my groups weren't as good. I switched to cable stops and boom, problem solved.

Great info in this thread


----------



## PAKraig

3 Blade Rage said:


> I said that in my post above. He asked why it isn't as popular and I gave my opinions. Overall it is up to the individual. I think the Rx4 is probably a great bow!


I introduced myself to my first carbon-riser-bow in March of 2017, I bought a used 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo Z5. The 1st time I shot it side by side with my custom Bowtech Invasion it was about 35 degrees outside. After leaving the bows sit for 10 minutes (to help my wife wrangle my-then 3 year old daughter for bath time) and coming back to them to shoot, I was forever hooked on carbon. The cold weather comfort just has to be experienced. Prior to that, I completely agreed with your above sentiment. I never even looked at the carbon Hoyts when I went in to Baker's Archery. 









Now, I was unsold on the marketing of the RX4, seemed like minimal improvements, until I spent a little time with one about a month ago, and then I called around to a handful of dealers until I rediscovered a shop that I had visited before. To my pleasure, I was able to buy a brand new, still in the box RX4, with the exact specs I wanted for $300 more than I could buy a new VXR28. It's not my first choice in camo, but it's growing on me :embara:

Is it worth *$300 more to me* than an aluminum flagship.........._*oh hell yeah!*_


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

PAKraig said:


> I introduced myself to my first carbon-riser-bow in March of 2017, I bought a used 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo Z5. The 1st time I shot it side by side with my custom Bowtech Invasion it was about 35 degrees outside. After leaving the bows sit for 10 minutes (to help my wife wrangle my-then 3 year old daughter for bath time) and coming back to them to shoot, I was forever hooked on carbon. The cold weather comfort just has to be experienced. Prior to that, I completely agreed with your above sentiment. I never even looked at the carbon Hoyts when I went in to Baker's Archery.
> 
> View attachment 7061271
> 
> 
> Now, I was unsold on the marketing of the RX4, seemed like minimal improvements, until I spent a little time with one about a month ago, and then I called around to a handful of dealers until I rediscovered a shop that I had visited before. To my pleasure, I was able to buy a brand new, still in the box RX4, with the exact specs I wanted for $300 more than I could buy a new VXR28. It's not my first choice in camo, but it's growing on me :embara:
> 
> Is it worth *$300 more to me* than an aluminum flagship.........._*oh hell yeah!*_
> 
> View attachment 7061277


Sweet bow Kraig! I have shot a lot of Hoyts carbon bows at Baker's over the years to try them out but never really cared for them. I think they do look Bad ass though. There was a few times where I was tempted to buy one of Hoyts aluminum models because I liked the way the shot felt vs. the carbon riser but then comparing them to another model the other model one out. That is why I like to shoot a ton of bows before making a decision on a new one. I did not shoot a Rx4 this year despite the great reviews. I have also never shot a carbon bow out in the cold. I do know that when I need to hold my bow for a long time in cold weather it does stink but I have gotten used to it.
I didn't try to state my opinion to be negative against Hoyt as I have zero issues with them. They make a great bow like many other Manufacturers do. I only made my comment because Shane said he wasn't sure why they weren't talked about as much as Dudly leaving Hoyt etc.


----------



## PAKraig

3 Blade Rage said:


> Sweet bow Kraig! I have shot a lot of Hoyts carbon bows at Baker's over the years to try them out but never really cared for them. I think they do look Bad ass though. There was a few times where I was tempted to buy one of Hoyts aluminum models because I liked the way the shot felt vs. the carbon riser but then comparing them to another model the other model one out. That is why I like to shoot a ton of bows before making a decision on a new one. I did not shoot a Rx4 this year despite the great reviews. I have also never shot a carbon bow out in the cold. I do know that when I need to hold my bow for a long time in cold weather it does stink but I have gotten used to it.
> I didn't try to state my opinion to be negative against Hoyt as I have zero issues with them. They make a great bow like many other Manufacturers do. I only made my comment because Shane said he wasn't sure why they weren't talked about as much as Dudly leaving Hoyt etc.


No worries. I don't get defensive about any manufacturer talk these days. Lots of good bows out there which creates competition among manufacturers, which only benefits us bowhunters! I just wanted to share my journey to the dark side of carbon. If I didn't find a great cash-price deal, I would likely be shooting a different 2020 model. The morning I took that picture it was about 22 degrees, and I had deer around me all morning, so even with a gloved bow hand it was cold, but it would've been a lot colder with aluminum!

I think carbon is just one of those things you get used to, and then it's hard to live without....like power windows :wink:


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

PAKraig said:


> No worries. I don't get defensive about any manufacturer talk these days. Lots of good bows out there which creates competition among manufacturers, which only benefits us bowhunters! I just wanted to share my journey to the dark side of carbon. If I didn't find a great cash-price deal, I would likely be shooting a different 2020 model. The morning I took that picture it was about 22 degrees, and I had deer around me all morning, so even with a gloved bow hand it was cold, but it would've been a lot colder with aluminum!
> 
> I think carbon is just one of those things you get used to, and then it's hard to live without....like power windows :wink:


I love power windows I wish my beater car had them! It is interesting though when I take my daughter and her friends somewhere and they ask me how to roll down the window. They think it's great but it really isn't. Lol


----------



## ontarget7

Zero offense taken, just giving an observation of what I’ve seen so far [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> I am 100% in the same camp. I have probably owned and sold 20 different bows in the last 5 years and have tuned/shot most of the others. I have went through phases with brands over the years, mostly with Hoyt, Prime, Mathews and Elite (Hoyt and Prime being the most). I admit, I am a bit excessive when it comes to tuning but I really enjoy it. Out of all the bows I have put my hands on, I have never had a bow tune like the RX4 and be so forgiving in tune settings. A lot of bows will tune pretty easy and it will take some work to get them perfect. The RX4 has a tuning forgiveness factor to it which I have never seen to this degree. Vertical nock travel has been an area of stubbornness for me with a lot of bows that I have never been able to put my finger on sometimes. The RX4 is dead nuts on this. I can set this bow up at level or a bit nock high and it will shoot a bare shaft bullet hole. Left and right adjustments follow suit with this to a certain degree as well and having yokes is always an added benefit. I also attribute some of the forgiveness of this bow to the grip. The Hoyt grip is one of the reasons I have preferred them over the years. It feels great (which a lot do) but its repeatable and forgiving. There have been countless times where I have had bows that felt awesome in the hand but I would get conflicting results with paper tuning and bare shafts which would make me change grip or focus more on my grip. With the Hoyt I can manipulate the grip a lot more in testing without effecting my results as much.
> 
> Regarding the back wall, this has been an evolution for me over the years. I will admit, I do like the solid feel of limb stops but I am not as accurate. The RX4 back wall is greatly improved IMO and is just about perfect for my liking. They did exactly what I have been wanting them to do from past years and firm it up a bit. I came to the conclusion a few years ago when I was shooting Prime that limb stops might be the problem. I regularly shoot 60-100 yards and I lost more arrows that year than ever before which had me concerned. My bad misses were really bad and my groups weren't as good. I switched to cable stops and boom, problem solved.
> 
> Great info in this thread


[emoji1360][emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

Just asking, what makes the RX4 so forgiving? how does the mach 1 compare in forgiveness?


----------



## sambone

blakeman said:


> Just asking, what makes the RX4 so forgiving? how does the mach 1 compare in forgiveness?


One day, when people start getting their Mach 1's, we might see some testing done on them. Until that day, we must wonder... COME ON PSE!!!!


----------



## Thomyregnard

Looking for a hoyt rx4 ultra, anyone selling ?


----------



## Ncturkeycaller

PAKraig said:


> I introduced myself to my first carbon-riser-bow in March of 2017, I bought a used 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo Z5. The 1st time I shot it side by side with my custom Bowtech Invasion it was about 35 degrees outside. After leaving the bows sit for 10 minutes (to help my wife wrangle my-then 3 year old daughter for bath time) and coming back to them to shoot, I was forever hooked on carbon. The cold weather comfort just has to be experienced. Prior to that, I completely agreed with your above sentiment. I never even looked at the carbon Hoyts when I went in to Baker's Archery.
> 
> View attachment 7061271
> 
> 
> Now, I was unsold on the marketing of the RX4, seemed like minimal improvements, until I spent a little time with one about a month ago, and then I called around to a handful of dealers until I rediscovered a shop that I had visited before. To my pleasure, I was able to buy a brand new, still in the box RX4, with the exact specs I wanted for $300 more than I could buy a new VXR28. It's not my first choice in camo, but it's growing on me :embara:
> 
> Is it worth *$300 more to me* than an aluminum flagship.........._*oh hell yeah!*_
> 
> View attachment 7061277


hey that carbon spyder turbo looks familiar lol.......


----------



## kjhonda318

thanks for the review and information! I've had my eye on one of these for a while. Having never hunted anything but circles before, does this perform as well/have any drawbacks from just being a target bow? I've seen a lot of reviews rave about this being a hunting bow, and I'm not sure I understand the difference. Is it a waste to buy if it only ever gets taken to a range?


----------



## BobG88

sambone said:


> One day, when people start getting their Mach 1's, we might see some testing done on them. Until that day, we must wonder... COME ON PSE!!!!


A number of comparisons/opinions in this thread: https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5820623&p=1111788627#post1111788627 "Hoyt RX4 vs PSE Carbon Stealth Mach 1" Thanks,

BG
Murfreesboro, TN


----------



## Traildog

Spency said:


> Mine did not come with anything.


Apologies for the delay. Neither the Hoyt Alpha or the QAD integrated rest came with a Berger button hole cover. A friend with a Mathews Vertix and QAD integrated rest has a rubber plug for the Berger button hole. It has the Mathews swirl pattern molded in for appearance, same pattern as the ribs in the Mathews dampener, so I'd say it's a Mathews part. And... it fits so loose it falls out.


----------



## killerloop

Thomyregnard said:


> Looking for a hoyt rx4 ultra, anyone selling ?


And you felt the urge to post this here?
***

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

I went and shot the pse Mach 1 at the local shop , wow what a nice bow , super light , good draw cycle dead at the shot no vibe , holds really nice . I had a rx 3 last year and wanted to get something different . We weighed the Mach 1 it weighed 3.56 lbs , we weighed a new rx4 and to my surprise it tipped the scales at a whopping 4.65 lbs ! WHAT ! they advertise 3.9 ! Why would Hoyt lie about there wgts. The scale was right on we weighed some other bows just to make sure it was on . There's no way I would buy a rx4 that weighs as much or more than an aluminum riser bow . The pse is the best carbon bow on the market IMO !


----------



## ontarget7

Doebuster said:


> I went and shot the pse Mach 1 at the local shop , wow what a nice bow , super light , good draw cycle dead at the shot no vibe , holds really nice . I had a rx 3 last year and wanted to get something different . We weighed the Mach 1 it weighed 3.56 lbs , we weighed a new rx4 and to my surprise it tipped the scales at a whopping 4.65 lbs ! WHAT ! they advertise 3.9 ! Why would Hoyt lie about there wgts. The scale was right on we weighed some other bows just to make sure it was on . There's no way I would buy a rx4 that weighs as much or more than an aluminum riser bow . The pse is the best carbon bow on the market IMO !


They can’t even make them so it’s hard to get behind something that they can’t produce but you can sure try on a RX4 thread 
[emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

If you are encountering a little vibe that you can’t figure out It may be the insert piece into the carbon for your stabilizers. The Torx heads were slightly loose on a couple I’ve encountered. so if you run a back bar it would be noticed even more. 
Once these were tightened up the vibe was gone. Don’t over tighten. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYM21

Should gone with a PSE bow


----------



## Mathias

KYM21 said:


> Should gone with a PSE bow


Literary giant! Great contribution.


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Literary giant! Great contribution.


We are starting to see a lot of this 

Very informative info










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

It's a legitimate concern they adv. 3.9 lbs but the bow rx4 right out of the box weighed 4.65 lbs , so what's up with that ? Is that ok to post on your rx4 thread boss !


----------



## PJC15

Doebuster said:


> It's a legitimate concern they adv. 3.9 lbs but the bow rx4 right out of the box weighed 4.65 lbs , so what's up with that ? Is that ok to post on your rx4 thread boss !


My ultra weighed 4.3 lbs out of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

Lusk archery adventures has a bow test on u tube comparing the 2020 flagships and he weighed them all and the. Rx4 weighed 4.6 on there scale ! We weighed the Mach 1 on the same scale it was 3.56 and we weighed the bowtech revolt it was 4.9 the Mathews vxr 31 weighed 4.76 on the same scale !it doesn't matter to me I was just curious. As why Hoyt would advertise 3.9 when it's not even close that's all ! Didn't mean to upset anybody !


----------



## PJC15

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



Doebuster said:


> Lusk archery adventures has a bow test on u tube comparing the 2020 flagships and he weighed them all and the. Rx4 weighed 4.6 on there scale ! We weighed the Mach 1 on the same scale it was 3.56 and we weighed the bowtech revolt it was 4.9 the Mathews vxr 31 weighed 4.76 on the same scale !it doesn't matter to me I was just curious. As why Hoyt would advertise 3.9 when it's not even close that's all ! Didn't mean to upset anybody !


I’ve weighed most of them and his weights aren’t correct. I’m guessing he doesn’t have a good scale. We weighed all of them using 4 different scales. One of them being a certified scale. Only 1 of the handhelds we used was close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

It's amazing that the pse weighed 3.56 on the shops scale but the Hoyt weighed 4.65 and the lush video the pse was 3.6 and the Hoyt was4.6 so it has to be really close ! I'm sure someone will post a pic of the rx4 on a scale at 3.9 ! Lol


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> My ultra weighed 4.3 lbs out of the box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These weights can fluctuate so much and it’s beyond me why they beat this to death with Hoyt. I have quite a few bows on hand that don’t weigh what is advertised but somehow, none are ever mentioned, only Hoyt . 

Yes, they should state actual true weights but I’m sure those won’t jive with some scales either. 

If one wants the lightest bow possible, the RX4’s are not for you. 

Weight is not high on my list even thou I do pack in quite a few miles every year. 

Just for comparison, if one wants to have an idea of actual weight to advertised if you were to take an average on numerous scales, it’s about 1/2 the weight of an iPhone. 

I have no idea if my scales are correct but I got 4.1 on the Alpha and 4.3 on the Ultra. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

It’s like saying why does PSE advertise let-off percentages that don’t jive with the appropriate module. We can knit pick any company if we want to find flaws, false advertising etc but is it really worth harping on these things 

In all fairness I feel it is worth noting to keep companies honest so I see nothing wrong with pointing them out. I’m just amazed at how much of an ordeal it ends up being on threads here on AT. It will go on and on with no real substance to help others in this sport.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

ontarget7 said:


> They can’t even make them so it’s hard to get behind something that they can’t produce but you can sure try on a RX4 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet making them in house has been a massive challenge for PSE. Growing pains of sorts. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ELK10348

This is going to be my leap year I own an RX3 Ultra it shoots and tunes well for me no issues to this point. 2021, yes I said 2021 haha will be my next buying year for a new bow for me it seems like every couple of years technology usually changes enough for a look see. Or a sneak and peak 😁


----------



## scpowerman

I have 2 questions for you. How are the factory string holding up? And in one pic I noticed you shooting the Easton hexx arrows. How are those working out? I just ordered an Axius Ultra and thinking of getting some new arrows for it.


----------



## ontarget7

scpowerman said:


> I have 2 questions for you. How are the factory string holding up? And in one pic I noticed you shooting the Easton hexx arrows. How are those working out? I just ordered an Axius Ultra and thinking of getting some new arrows for it.


So far, my factory sets haven’t had any issues. Solid enough I’m just going to shoot them all year to get a really fair assessment long term wise. 

Yep, Easton Hexx are probably my favorite arrows to date. Been using them for 7 or so years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock

ontarget7 said:


> So far, my factory sets haven’t had any issues. Solid enough I’m just going to shoot them all year to get a really fair assessment long term wise.
> 
> Yep, Easton Hexx are probably my favorite arrows to date. Been using them for 7 or so years now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is Hoyt still using 28 strands on strings and cables


----------



## -bowfreak-

I don't care what it weighs. It is as light as I personally care for a bow to be. I'll say this....anyone complaining about this bow has not shot it. I simply can't get over how quiet and vibe free my RX4 Ultra is.

I'd venture to guess that the heavier platform that Hoyt has is for a reason and in my opinion it's to kill vibe, noise and for a more stable hold. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock

-bowfreak- said:


> I don't care what it weighs. It is as light as I personally care for a bow to be. I'll say this....anyone complaining about this bow has not shot it. I simply can't get over how quiet and vibe free my RX4 Ultra is.
> 
> I'd venture to guess that the heavier platform that Hoyt has is for a reason and in my opinion it's to kill vibe, noise and for a more stable hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Shot 2 arrows through a RX-4 Ultra and ordered one. Huge step up from my Carbon Defiant 34


----------



## nvcnvc

KYM21 said:


> Should gone with a PSE bow


You sir, “Should gone” back to finish third grade.


----------



## ontarget7

Couple new items that are tuned up and ready to go on the RX Ultra 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfranceschi

ontarget7 said:


> Couple new items that are tuned up and ready to go on the RX Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, can you tell me the specs on your stabilizer setup (length front and back, etc.), and what you have this ultra set up for (indoor, 3D, etc)?


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



Tfranceschi said:


> Shane, can you tell me the specs on your stabilizer setup (length front and back, etc.), and what you have this ultra set up for (indoor, 3D, etc)?


28” out front with 3 oz or weight
10” out back with 10 oz 

Both indoor and 3D like this running the Tank 23’s 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock

Interesting set up with the ripcord rest.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

nvcnvc said:


> You sir, “Should gone” back to finish third grade.


LOL!! No doubt!! Funny.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

olehemlock said:


> Interesting set up with the ripcord rest.


Figure no better way to test than putting some time behind it. Plus it will double as a back up hunting rig so wanted to just keep the same rest for both. Perfect tune, easy setup and quiet, now we will see how it fairs with a bunch of arrows through it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfranceschi

ontarget7 said:


> 28” out front with 3 oz or weight
> 10” out back with 10 oz
> 
> Both indoor and 3D like this running the Tank 23’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you Shane, appreciate the information!


----------



## olehemlock

ontarget7 said:


> Figure no better way to test than putting some time behind it. Plus it will double as a back up hunting rig so wanted to just keep the same rest for both. Perfect tune, easy setup and quiet, now we will see how it fairs with a bunch of arrows through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the rest stay up when you let down. Not familiar with this rest at all.


----------



## ontarget7

Tfranceschi said:


> Thank you Shane, appreciate the information!


No problem 



olehemlock said:


> Does the rest stay up when you let down. Not familiar with this rest at all.


No, same characteristics as your other limbdriven rests in regards to that. Just tighter containment and the ability to have the rest in the upright position prior to drawing the bow. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> No, same characteristics as your other limbdriven rests in regards to that. Just tighter containment and the ability to have the rest in the upright position prior to drawing the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shane, it looks like that rest is out of vertical adjustment?


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



PJC15 said:


> Shane, it looks like that rest is out of vertical adjustment?


I set this up so it would be easy to switch from the Tanks to the Hexx with minimal adjustments needed so currently it’s sitting lower with the Tanks than if I was to switch back to the Hexx and make the adjustment for arrow diameter. 

It’s not buried but close. It has a few clicks each way with the Tanks and plenty of adjustment when switching to the Hexx. 

This just shows how forgiving they are as my Tanks are a 400 spine with 80 gr tip weight and the Hexx 330 with 75 gr brass 100 gr tip. Only thing needed is the adjustment for nock height and lateral is still money with bareshafts. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Just a solid offering with both the Alpha and Ultra stacking them in there, one right after another.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave insan

nice pic


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> Just a solid offering with both the Alpha and Ultra stacking them in there, one right after another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What fletching jig you using these days? Doesn't look like an EZ Mini anymore


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> What fletching jig you using these days? Doesn't look like an EZ Mini anymore


I got quite a few different ones
Those are just the good old bitzenburger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

ontarget7 said:


> I got quite a few different ones
> Those are just the good old bitzenburger
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems lately I've started trying to fix things that aren't necessarily broken. What's your theory on extreme helical at extreme ranges of 100 yards or more?


----------



## ontarget7

PAKraig said:


> Seems lately I've started trying to fix things that aren't necessarily broken. What's your theory on extreme helical at extreme ranges of 100 yards or more?


Honestly, I have great results either way. I’ve mainly moved away from the hard helicals do to shooting holes in my vanes when shooting groups down range. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’m still a little surprised how forgiving the new cams are. My bad shots which I feel would have normally missed the mark are still falling within the X ring on a 5 spot target at 20 yards. 

It’s just something that doesn’t relate from spec sheets alone and something that’s only experienced with time behind the string of a given bow. 

I can’t express enough the forgiving nature of the new cams. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle

Question, what would the speed difference be between the alpha and ultra if both were set at 70 lbs and same draw length. Mine is 27". Would the alpha have a higher speed bc it's a shorter platform thus a lower string angle (did I say that right?)?


----------



## junglerecon

ontarget7 said:


> I’m still a little surprised how forgiving the new cams are. My bad shots which I feel would have normally missed the mark are still falling within the X ring on a 5 spot target at 20 yards.
> 
> It’s just something that doesn’t relate from spec sheets alone and something that’s only experienced with time behind the string of a given bow.
> 
> I can’t express enough the forgiving nature of the new cams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have really enjoyed this review, thank you for the great info as usual. I am still waiting on my rx-4 ultra to come so until then I’m living through these posts  a quick and maybe dumb question though, what is the best way to level these things up in your vise? Not using a string level, my rx-3 ultra didn’t have a flat spot on it hardly to level it with so just figured there’s a quick trick. I’m guessing a 4’ level with a offset block on it due to limb pockets being different? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ThisIsMyHandle said:


> Question, what would the speed difference be between the alpha and ultra if both were set at 70 lbs and same draw length. Mine is 27". Would the alpha have a higher speed bc it's a shorter platform thus a lower string angle (did I say that right?)?


The Alpha's ATA speed is 342 fps and the Ultra's is 334 fps, however in my testing with a 28" draw length the average speed difference was 4-6 fps. The Alpha gains most of its speed difference through a shorter brace height, 6 1/8" vs 6 3/4" on the Ultra. This allows the arrow to receive a slightly longer power stroke from the string.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle

NCAVI8TOR said:


> ThisIsMyHandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, what would the speed difference be between the alpha and ultra if both were set at 70 lbs and same draw length. Mine is 27". Would the alpha have a higher speed bc it's a shorter platform thus a lower string angle (did I say that right?)?
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpha's ATA speed is 342 fps and the Ultra's is 334 fps, however in my testing with a 28" draw length the average speed difference was 4-6 fps. The Alpha gains most of its speed difference through a shorter brace height, 6 1/8" vs 6 3/4" on the Ultra. This allows the arrow to receive a slightly longer power stroke from the string.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Shane, any noise issues with the Ripcord LOK? Clicking during the draw or overly loud upon the shot?


----------



## ontarget7

ThisIsMyHandle said:


> Question, what would the speed difference be between the alpha and ultra if both were set at 70 lbs and same draw length. Mine is 27". Would the alpha have a higher speed bc it's a shorter platform thus a lower string angle (did I say that right?)?


Between my Ultra and Alpha I’m 10 fps difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

junglerecon said:


> I have really enjoyed this review, thank you for the great info as usual. I am still waiting on my rx-4 ultra to come so until then I’m living through these posts [emoji23] a quick and maybe dumb question though, what is the best way to level these things up in your vise? Not using a string level, my rx-3 ultra didn’t have a flat spot on it hardly to level it with so just figured there’s a quick trick. I’m guessing a 4’ level with a offset block on it due to limb pockets being different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just run a level and plumb up off the flat surface of your sight where it mounts to the bow. Doing it this way is more accurate than off of the limb pockets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

bowhuntermitch said:


> Shane, any noise issues with the Ripcord LOK? Clicking during the draw or overly loud upon the shot?


Nothing, so far works flawless without a hiccup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

ontarget7 said:


> Nothing, so far works flawless without a hiccup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji1303] very interested to hear your thoughts after a few months! I just can’t seem to get away from my QADs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

bowhuntermitch said:


> [emoji1303] very interested to hear your thoughts after a few months! I just can’t seem to get away from my QADs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m in the same boat [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I shot my RX-4 all day today, probably over 200 arrows. Just can't put it down!! The QAD Integrate is running flawlessly and is so easy to make tiny adjustments when fine tuning. Now if my RX-4 Ultra will just hurry up and get here!! [emoji6]

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good to hear NC. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ontarget7

I verified again on the speeds between the Alpha #2 cam E slot vs the Ultra #2 cam in the C slot. 

Specs on both

28 1/8”
72.5#
425 gr arrow

Ultra 289 fps
Alpha 301 fps

My bad, thought it was 10 fps difference but all things equal it’s more like 12 fps. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I shot my RX-4 all day today, probably over 200 arrows. Just can't put it down!! The QAD Integrate is running flawlessly and is so easy to make tiny adjustments when fine tuning. Now if my RX-4 Ultra will just hurry up and get here!! [emoji6]
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It’s a really fun and forgiving bow to shoot, no doubt [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> I verified again on the speeds between the Alpha #2 cam E slot vs the Ultra #2 cam in the C slot.
> 
> Specs on both
> 
> 28 1/8”
> 72.5#
> 425 gr arrow
> 
> Ultra 289 fps
> Alpha 301 fps
> 
> My bad, thought it was 10 fps difference but all things equal it’s more like 12 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. Ran them both through the chrono at the shop today at 29”. Both at 71lbs and only saw 4 fps difference. Another review on YouTube shows about the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> Interesting. Ran them both through the chrono at the shop today at 29”. Both at 71lbs and only saw 4 fps difference. Another review on YouTube shows about the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be the #2 cam in the one and #3 cam in the other at 29” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> That would be the #2 cam in the one and #3 cam in the other at 29”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that’s correct. Forgot about that, makes sense now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Any of you having trouble getting an aluminum ultra? I havent gotten mine yet and haven't seen much about them on here.


----------



## scpowerman

fountain said:


> Any of you having trouble getting an aluminum ultra? I havent gotten mine yet and haven't seen much about them on here.


I just ordered on Monday, so my wait begins.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

I’ve noticed this before and I’m getting it again this year. I believe it’s the larger diameter factory strings from Hoyt that may get shaped and seated in the cam tracks. I’m seeing about a 3 fps jump in speeds after it’s all said and done. 

Currently my Alpha calc out more to a 348 IBO in the #2cam E slot 28”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> I verified again on the speeds between the Alpha #2 cam E slot vs the Ultra #2 cam in the C slot.
> 
> Specs on both
> 
> 28 1/8”
> 72.5#
> 425 gr arrow
> 
> Ultra 289 fps
> Alpha 301 fps
> 
> My bad, thought it was 10 fps difference but all things equal it’s more like 12 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


28" draw on the #2 cam is G slot on the Alpha.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31

ontarget7 said:


> 28” out front with 3 oz or weight
> 10” out back with 10 oz
> 
> Both indoor and 3D like this running the Tank 23’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you loading up in the 25-06??


----------



## ontarget7

NCAVI8TOR said:


> 28" draw on the #2 cam is G slot on the Alpha.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yep, typo, my bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, typo, my bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

lee31 said:


> What are you loading up in the 25-06??


H4831
55 gr 
115 gr Ballistic Tips 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassattackr

ontarget7 said:


> Currently my Alpha calc out more to a 348 IBO in the #2cam E slot 28”


That's pretty impressive for a bow that shoots that well!


----------



## lee31

ontarget7 said:


> H4831
> 55 gr
> 115 gr Ballistic Tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a almost identical load but with 115 Bergers. Shoots awesome and is hell on whitetails.


----------



## PJC15

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

I sold a few bows this week and now I’m down to 2 bows which hasn’t happened in years. Im very tempted to order a turbo riser with ZTR cams. Need to see if hoyt would put 80# limbs on that configuration. Would be interesting. If not, I’ll be a 2 bow guy for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassattackr

PJC15 said:


> I sold a few bows this week and now I’m down to 2 bows which hasn’t happened in years. Im very tempted to order a turbo riser with ZTR cams. Need to see if hoyt would put 80# limbs on that configuration. Would be interesting. If not, I’ll be a 2 bow guy for a while


Can always get a '19 Helix or RX3 if you're doing this for the slightly longer ATA? That's what I ended up doing.


----------



## fountain

Shane, how are you getting the draw weight up on these bows or did the come a little over from the factory?


----------



## whack n stack

There's a lot of talk about the forgiveness of the ZT Pro cams. I have to add that that forgiveness translates to the Turbo cams as well for 2020.

I really enjoyed last year's ZT cam on my Helix and found that bow to be a "can't miss bow". It was so very forgiving to shoot and a breeze to tune up.

Digging into this year's Helix Turbo has me feeling the same all over again. This Helix Turbo is as forgiving to shoot and tune as any Hoyt I've owned. It is not a speed bow of old in its characteristics. The draw cycle is excellent imo. As I compare it to a Mathews VXR, the Hoyt is the clear winner for me. 

Off topic a bit, so I apologize. Just wanted to commend Hoyt for making top notch shooting systems across the line up.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

whack n stack said:


> There's a lot of talk about the forgiveness of the ZT Pro cams. I have to add that that forgiveness translates to the Turbo cams as well for 2020.
> 
> I really enjoyed last year's ZT cam on my Helix and found that bow to be a "can't miss bow". It was so very forgiving to shoot and a breeze to tune up.
> 
> Digging into this year's Helix Turbo has me feeling the same all over again. This Helix Turbo is as forgiving to shoot and tune as any Hoyt I've owned. It is not a speed bow of old in its characteristics. The draw cycle is excellent imo. As I compare it to a Mathews VXR, the Hoyt is the clear winner for me.
> 
> Off topic a bit, so I apologize. Just wanted to commend Hoyt for making top notch shooting systems across the line up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Totally agree, I haven't been a Hoyt fan ever in my life but this year I believe they have the best hunting lineup on the market. The Turbo really is a pleasure to shoot and very close to the ZTR in how smooth it draws. I like a little more valley than the Turbo has for hunting myself and for me the ZTR cam is about perfect.

The Hoyt RX4 and Axius bows are both better than the Mathews VXRs imo. The grip, balance, draw cycle and hold on target is pretty incredible with all the Hoyts this year. The VXR is really good too but for me the Hoyts just feel better in my hand.


----------



## Snowball8117

Really nice looking bow, Good info!


----------



## ontarget7

whack n stack said:


> There's a lot of talk about the forgiveness of the ZT Pro cams. I have to add that that forgiveness translates to the Turbo cams as well for 2020.
> 
> I really enjoyed last year's ZT cam on my Helix and found that bow to be a "can't miss bow". It was so very forgiving to shoot and a breeze to tune up.
> 
> Digging into this year's Helix Turbo has me feeling the same all over again. This Helix Turbo is as forgiving to shoot and tune as any Hoyt I've owned. It is not a speed bow of old in its characteristics. The draw cycle is excellent imo. As I compare it to a Mathews VXR, the Hoyt is the clear winner for me.
> 
> Off topic a bit, so I apologize. Just wanted to commend Hoyt for making top notch shooting systems across the line up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I was comparing quite a bit today between my Ultra as a freestyle and my Ritual 35. Hands down the Ultra shined still on those shots I thought would be out of the X on the 5 spot target face but still managed to hold them right in there. 

Completely agree, they are forgiving 

Made up some Tank 23’s today for the Ultra 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elk_Thumper

@ Shane,
I just got my Alpha. So excited. I set it up today and was able to put 3 holes through paper before doing Sunday family. The paper tore noc high about 2 inches. Straight up. This is my first time to play with this cam. I thought I would ask what your first plan of attack would be. Advance the top cam? I am setup 90 degree to string now. Thanks


----------



## golfernash

Elk_Thumper said:


> @ Shane,
> I just got my Alpha. So excited. I set it up today and was able to put 3 holes through paper before doing Sunday family. The paper tore noc high about 2 inches. Straight up. This is my first time to play with this cam. I thought I would ask what your first plan of attack would be. Advance the top cam? I am setup 90 degree to string now. Thanks


I just sold my ultra because I could not get rid of a nock high tear.


----------



## bdimaggio

golfernash said:


> I just sold my ultra because I could not get rid of a nock high tear.


I would have called the manufacturer to see if they could help. That seems pretty crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfernash

bdimaggio said:


> I would have called the manufacturer to see if they could help. That seems pretty crazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spoke with several well known tuners and I can generally get most any bow to tune. I am not interested in running it nock low or with cams out of sync to get a proper tune


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elk_Thumper

I sure hope that's not the case with mine. I just put it on a draw board and cams appear to be hitting cable at exact time. I thought Hoyts like a top can slightly ahead. Curious what Shane says.


----------



## olehemlock

golfernash said:


> I spoke with several well known tuners and I can generally get most any bow to tune. I am not interested in running it nock low or with cams out of sync to get a proper tune
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What poundage bow and what spine were you using.


----------



## olehemlock

ontarget7 said:


> I was comparing quite a bit today between my Ultra as a freestyle and my Ritual 35. Hands down the Ultra shined still on those shots I thought would be out of the X on the 5 spot target face but still managed to hold them right in there.
> 
> Completely agree, they are forgiving
> 
> Made up some Tank 23’s today for the Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you moved your rear stab to the front bushing.


----------



## golfernash

olehemlock said:


> What poundage bow and what spine were you using.


29-66#
27 inch Hexx 330 with 75 grain brass


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock

I wouldn't think your arrow was to stiff. I know if you shoot really stiff shafts they will tear high with some Hoyts.


----------



## allweld488

I just ordered one and currently waiting for it to come in, it will be my first hoyt, been shooting Mathews for 20 plus years, we will see.


----------



## PJC15

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

Honestly, hitting at the same time or the top a little ahead gets the same results for me. Rest is set about 1/32-1/16 nock high. I’ve shot multiple bareshaft ranging in spine and weight and they all deliver bulletholes. Pretty confident to say that this bow will shoot any arrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

golfernash said:


> I just sold my ultra because I could not get rid of a nock high tear.


Did you play with arrow height relative to the Berger?? Sometimes running it a little lower or higher through the Berger will get rid of a bad vertical tear. 

What rest were you running?

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Elk_Thumper said:


> I sure hope that's not the case with mine. I just put it on a draw board and cams appear to be hitting cable at exact time. I thought Hoyts like a top can slightly ahead. Curious what Shane says.


Hard for me to give much feedback since I really haven’t had any issues at all. I’m finding them to be quite forgiving. I really haven’t messed with any stiffer spine arrows to see if they just aren’t liking them. 

I’m finding really good results with cams hitting at the same time or just slightly ahead for the top cam, not by much thou. 

I’m even getting perfect bareshafts out of the 400 spine Tank 23’s at 72# out of the Ultra. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

olehemlock said:


> I see you moved your rear stab to the front bushing.


Just experimenting around with that a little. May end up keeping it mounted to the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

A little off subject but using a high quality string level is a must. The cheap clip on string levels are worthless IMO. I’ve seen countless times (including my own when I used to use them) get wrong readings. For me, anything approaching 1/4” nock high is too much and a bad level can magnify this. A good friend of mine bought a new Revolt last week and set it up himself. Calls me 2 days later and says he can’t get it to shoot buletholes unless it’s 3/8” nock high. I thought it was odd and told him to bring it over along with the levels he was using. Well, his levels were off as he was actually just touch over 1/8” nock high at rest. I have yet to see a pro shop around me use a good level, kinda dissapointing. Buy once cry once fellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Elk_Thumper said:


> @ Shane,
> I just got my Alpha. So excited. I set it up today and was able to put 3 holes through paper before doing Sunday family. The paper tore noc high about 2 inches. Straight up. This is my first time to play with this cam. I thought I would ask what your first plan of attack would be. Advance the top cam? I am setup 90 degree to string now. Thanks


What are your specs bow and arrow setup ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELK10348

RX 3 ultra owners seek it or buy new 60 lb limbs or sell it and buy an RX ultra 4


----------



## fountain

Shane, have you checked ata on your ultra? I set mine up and its coming in a 1/2" long at 34 1/2". Initially the top cam was way ahead of the bottom so I twisted the control cable on the top cam to get them hitting even. Other than that, everything checks out so far. Just curious about the ata


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Shane, have you checked ata on your ultra? I set mine up and its coming in a 1/2" long at 34 1/2". Initially the top cam was way ahead of the bottom so I twisted the control cable on the top cam to get them hitting even. Other than that, everything checks out so far. Just curious about the ata


I don’t have any #3 cams on hand but #2 cam is 34”. I really seldom ever measure ATA, brace height etc. More just check peak draw weight and draw length to see if they are within reason, then tune accordingly.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Would you worry about it or give the string a few twists to try and bring it back closer to 34? I've roughly got it set up now and only shot it twice. My specs are the same as yours. I'm in the C slot at 71# shooting a 405gr arrow


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Would you worry about it or give the string a few twists to try and bring it back closer to 34? I've roughly got it set up now and only shot it twice. My specs are the same as yours. I'm in the C slot at 71# shooting a 405gr arrow


What’s draw length coming in at ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock

fountain said:


> Would you worry about it or give the string a few twists to try and bring it back closer to 34? I've roughly got it set up now and only shot it twice. My specs are the same as yours. I'm in the C slot at 71# shooting a 405gr arrow


If your bow is a 70lb bow and your getting 71lbs I would leave it alone. Is the draw length correct for the setting it is on? Is the bow performance close to specs?


----------



## bowstruck3

thanks for the detailed review....great information


----------



## olehemlock

I just checked Hoyt’s tune charts. Says the Ultra has a 6 1/8 brace height. With the larger number 3 cam I can’t see how the ata could be 34”s. It would have to be longer.

https://s3.hoyt.com/uploads/2019/5ddc0013b40ca056222812.pdf


----------



## Supersteeb

Elk_Thumper said:


> @ Shane,
> I just got my Alpha. So excited. I set it up today and was able to put 3 holes through paper before doing Sunday family. The paper tore noc high about 2 inches. Straight up. This is my first time to play with this cam. I thought I would ask what your first plan of attack would be. Advance the top cam? I am setup 90 degree to string now. Thanks


I’d dead even timing, dead level nock won’t give you a good tear, double check that you have no rest contact(the easiest, most obvious answer) if that’s all good, throw some heavier field points in and see if that makes it better or worse. If all else fails, swap your top limbs to the bottom. I have seen a few hoyts where high tears wouldn’t go away and this fixed them instantly.


----------



## fountain

Mine is a #2 cam ultra. Set in C slot at 28". Brace is 6 3/4". I'll measure draw tonight to ensure it's coming 28 or close to it.


----------



## -bowfreak-

If the draw length is correct and the draw weight is close, don't worry about ATA.


----------



## Elk_Thumper

I was able to spend some time with it today. Got her close and will move to bare shafts. Just had to advance the top cam a smidge and move Noc down a smidge. I thought i was 90 but was a touch high. Dang it this bow shoots ! It just sits on the target and like other have said, bad shots also find the mark !


----------



## Elk_Thumper

One thing I noticed with mine, it gets sensitive (on paper) if your grip is high in the grip. My bow likes ower on the grip or at the very least, low wrist if you grab higher. But, if you grab the grip lower, the form is not so important. You grab high in the grip, it will show you every flaw. I have never had a Hoyt do that before. Something I will test on the range...that was noticed while paper tuning


----------



## davidnance7

great bow!


----------



## ontarget7

Elk_Thumper said:


> I was able to spend some time with it today. Got her close and will move to bare shafts. Just had to advance the top cam a smidge and move Noc down a smidge. I thought i was 90 but was a touch high. Dang it this bow shoots ! It just sits on the target and like other have said, bad shots also find the mark !
> 
> View attachment 7073809


[emoji1360][emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cj_quatto

It was a great upgrade, can’t wait to see what is coming next year


----------



## Cj_quatto

Great tear’s


----------



## huntertroy

Well I just bit the bullet thanks to this Thread...Just ordered a Rx4 ultra in black out


----------



## Mathias

I switched my order up to an Ultra, so my wait will be longer. 
Too busy to shoot right now and the weather this time of year is dismal.
Did have a chance to see the bows in all colors and the SA still stands out to me.


----------



## ontarget7

Here’s for the Ultra crowd [emoji1360]









I’m shooting both really well so it really is a toss up and comes down to personal preference, string angle, reference points etc. 

I’m lucky enough, I don’t have any issues with either and both hit all those points well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl

Ontarget7

What arrow rest are you shooting? I see the limb driven cord going to the lower limb. But it looks like QAD style rest...is that one the new Rip Cord Loc?


----------



## ontarget7

Carl said:


> Ontarget7
> 
> What arrow rest are you shooting? I see the limb driven cord going to the lower limb. But it looks like QAD style rest...is that one the new Rip Cord Loc?


Testing out the Rip Cord Lok 
So far it’s performing well with no issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

Ontarget7

Say an Ultra with a #3 cam in position C or D, would the draw stop still protrude past the edge of the cam?

Thanks....


----------



## erichall84

Hi Shane what Shrewd bars are those and what lengths are you running? 

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Prowler said:


> Ontarget7
> 
> Say an Ultra with a #3 cam in position C or D, would the draw stop still protrude past the edge of the cam?
> 
> Thanks....


Yes, the top stop will.


----------



## blakeman

What makes the RX4 so forgiving????


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



erichall84 said:


> Hi Shane what Shrewd bars are those and what lengths are you running?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


Onyx 28” and 10”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> What makes the RX4 so forgiving????


Your guess is as good as mine [emoji2373]
They are definitely forgiving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

fountain said:


> Yes, the top stop will.


Ok, I thought I seen a pic or two where that draw stop wasn't sticking out past the edge of the cam.


----------



## Titus149

ontarget7 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine [emoji2373]
> They are definitely forgiving
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was shooting in the wind the other day and thought I completely pulled a few arrows when the wind gusts hit me, somehow that arrow was only off by an inch from center. I wouldn't call it magic but I was completely suprised the arrow was closer to the center than what I anticipated the shot to be. 

It's such a fun bow to shoot and builds confidence.


----------



## 1seth

I purchased a rx4 ultra a couple weeks ago. I agree on the forgiveness. Shooting very consistent with the bow. Had a SR6 and just could not shoot consistently with it. never could get use to the grip. Loving the Rx4 Ultra


----------



## razrbak428

Anybody switch to the ultraview grip or y’all still shooting the stock one? I ordered one but waiting on it to get here still.


----------



## olehemlock

razrbak428 said:


> Anybody switch to the ultraview grip or y’all still shooting the stock one? I ordered one but waiting on it to get here still.


https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5820535

Got a new UltraView sitting here waiting for my Ultra to come in.


----------



## 1seth

Shooting stock grip on mine. Don’t think I will change


----------



## ontarget7

erichall84 said:


> Hi Shane what Shrewd bars are those and what lengths are you running?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


I’ve switched things up in regards to weight

Currently 5oz out front and 18oz out back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

razrbak428 said:


> Anybody switch to the ultraview grip or y’all still shooting the stock one? I ordered one but waiting on it to get here still.


I did









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

olehemlock said:


> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5820535
> 
> Got a new UltraView sitting here waiting for my Ultra to come in.





killerloop said:


> I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Those look good [emoji1360]

Some feedback on what you like verses stock ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

ontarget7 said:


> Those look good [emoji1360]
> 
> Some feedback on what you like verses stock ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems deeper and more mid to high wrist...
Squared off feel on edges.. helped my bs 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

Looking at the RX-4 Ultra tune chart, with the #3 cam the brace is 3/4" shorter than with the #2 cam.

The Axius Ultra tune chart reflects only being a 1/8" shorter with the #3 cam.

Is this correct?* If so can someone fill me in?* I thought the Axius and the RX-4, were basically the same less the carbon.


----------



## Ingo

I haven't really looked closely at an RX4 Ultra until just now looking at pictures in this thread. Definite improvement aesthetically, for me, over the past several Hoyt carbons. 

You know what they say, "99% of archery is how cool your bow looks..." - Theodore Roosevelt.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassattackr

Ingo said:


> I haven't really looked closely at an RX4 Ultra until just now looking at pictures in this thread. Definite improvement aesthetically, for me, over the past several Hoyt carbons.


Agreed, they nailed it on aesthetics this year.


----------



## olehemlock

ontarget7 said:


> Those look good [emoji1360]
> 
> Some feedback on what you like verses stock ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this grip on my Carbon Defiant 34. I like it a lot better than using side plates, actually narrower than using sideplates. I guarantee your hand, gloved or not will never slip on this grip. To top it off it is not plastic. It’s Carbon, warm to the touch just like your bow. I think it is a bargain for $59.95


----------



## Bassattackr

olehemlock said:


> I have this grip on my Carbon Defiant 34. I like it a lot better than using side plates, actually narrower than using sideplates. I guarantee your hand, gloved or not will never slip on this grip. To top it off it is not plastic. It’s Carbon, warm to the touch just like your bow. I think it is a bargain for $59.95


Wow, that's awesome. Sounds like a good upgrade to my Helix..


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Mathias said:


> I switched my order up to an Ultra, so my wait will be longer.
> Too busy to shoot right now and the weather this time of year is dismal.
> Did have a chance to see the bows in all colors and the SA still stands out to me.


Mat, clean your inbox! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Mat, clean your inbox!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Done!


----------



## -bowfreak-

I had an Ultraview on my RX1 Ultra. I liked it but shot better with the stock grip. The one thing I don't like about the Ultraview grip is that it is very fragile. If you use double sided tape to secure it and then try to remove it, you are likely to break it. It doesn't take much to break it. I know. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock

Bassattackr said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Sounds like a good upgrade to my Helix..


Just make sure you get the right grip. There is one specific for the Hoyt’s with the adjustable grip(rx3 and 4)


----------



## w268wang

lol, nice


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

w268wang said:


> lol, nice


Lol, reported.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Breaksbulls

Well I finally received my 80# limbs for my Ultra and got a chance to swap them out from my 70's. I must say this is the most pleasurable 80# bow I have drawn in a long time, much nicer than my CT5 at 80 and better than the SE cam at 30" 74# on my old Evoke 35. I'm shooting the #2 cam at 30" and getting 288fps through my pro chrony with a 555 grain Axis 260, at 81#. Should be about perfect the setup for what I'm looking for, nothing to wild spec wise, plenty fast, and plenty heavy. I actually prefer everything about the bow at 80 vs 70, in particular holding weight and pin float. So if your thinking 80 would be nice, it really is, tuning is still spot on. Both a 300 spined Axis with 120 grains up front and my 260 Axis with 175 up front tuned identical. I shot around 50 to 60 arrows nock tuning and really could not tell the difference between the 73# it was and the 81# its at now, very little felt fatigue and I haven't shot much all the last few months.


----------



## olehemlock

Breaksbulls said:


> Well I finally received my 80# limbs for my Ultra and got a chance to swap them out from my 70's. I must say this is the most pleasurable 80# bow I have drawn in a long time, much nicer than my CT5 at 80 and better than the SE cam at 30" 74# on my old Evoke 35. I'm shooting the #2 cam at 30" and getting 288fps through my pro chrony with a 555 grain Axis 260, at 81#. Should be about perfect the setup for what I'm looking for, nothing to wild spec wise, plenty fast, and plenty heavy. I actually prefer everything about the bow at 80 vs 70, in particular holding weight and pin float. So if your thinking 80 would be nice, it really is, tuning is still spot on. Both a 300 spined Axis with 120 grains up front and my 260 Axis with 175 up front tuned identical. I shot around 50 to 60 arrows nock tuning and really could not tell the difference between the 73# it was and the 81# its at now, very little felt fatigue and I haven't shot much all the last few months.


Kinetic Energy 102 Momentum .709 Daannnggggg


----------



## Carl

I checked out an RX4 Ultra at the bow shop yesterday it does has the best feeling grip on it that I have ever has felt on a bow...I can see why you guys like them so much... but I am not ready to spend $1500 on one though.


----------



## ontarget7

These two will be meeting this year [emoji1363]
Motivation! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

rmargetts said:


> What's everyones thoughts on ordering a RX-4 Ultra with a turbo cam?


Its not a bad option if you can live with a shorter valley, stiffer draw and softer back wall. I think going with more poundage on the standard Ultra is a better option. You can get 80# limbs on the Ultra with standard cams whereas you can't with the Turbo. If you turn the 80's down to 74-75 you will see that same speeds as the Turbo at 70 and have a smoother draw cycle, better valley and better back wall IMO.


----------



## ontarget7

I still have not shot anything I prefer over the RX4 Alpha and Ultra. 

80# limbs will be placed on order tomorrow for the Ultra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> I still have not shot anything I prefer over the RX4 Alpha and Ultra.
> 
> 80# limbs will be placed on order tomorrow for the Ultra
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji109]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

ddavis_1313 said:


> I have a question in regards to these bows that maybe someone can help with. If I purchased one of these for my wife, which limbs should I get for her? 60-70 or 55-65. She shot the helix at 27” and 63 pounds with no issues other than draw was an inch long. I’m curious if there is a difference in efficiency with limbs maxed or close to at 65# or limbs backed off down to 65#. So difference between 65# and 70# limbs when set at 65#.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If she is comfortable at 63# I would get the 65# limbs. Maxed out, those 65# limbs will be 66-67#. You got a strong wife! She will fit nicely in the #2 cam


----------



## focalr

Can't argue with those bullet holes


----------



## Bassattackr

PJC15 said:


> If she is comfortable at 63# I would get the 65# limbs. Maxed out, those 65# limbs will be 66-67#. You got a strong wife! She will fit nicely in the #2 cam


Or perhaps the 60# maxed out you'll get around 62# +/-.


----------



## PJC15

New arrows are in. 

FMJ 250 spine 11.5 gpi with 50g inserts. Finished weight is 512grains 

29”/80 lbs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

PJC15 said:


> New arrows are in.
> 
> FMJ 250 spine 11.5 gpi with 50g inserts. Finished weight is 512grains
> 
> 29”/80 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's gonna hit like Thor's Hammer!! Nice!

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo 1

*Shooting an Ashby arrow.*

Question for Ontarget7. Have you tried shooting an arrow at least 650 grains and at least 0.548 slug-ft of momentum. Curious what speeds and trajectories you would get at various draw weights. Both of your bows are very impressive and there are not many animals that would not be in big trouble in your sights but I do believe Dr. Ashby found that those specs produced the most consistent bone breaching results when testing on those water buffalo. He did have trouble quantifying results once the arrow breached the far side of the animal so your thoughts and experience might be helpful since you know how to tune a bow for perfect arrow flight. Not trying to hijack your thread and please do start a new one if that is more appropriate.


----------



## ontarget7

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

I don’t off hand 

Here is 500 grains 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

Ontarget7, what app is that?


----------



## ontarget7

Prowler said:


> Ontarget7, what app is that?


Archery Pal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

Thanks....


----------



## PJC15

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*









330 hexx on left with 75 grain inserts 
250 fmj on right with 50 grain inserts 

Both shot identical fletched and bareshafts. 

Foregiving bow to say the least. This is a breath of fresh air for me after my last couple years with Prime. To most, this may not be a big deal but for my brain it instills a lot of confidence in this bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

Nice!


----------



## Eskimofo

Traverse is a lot smoother


----------



## PJC15

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



Eskimofo said:


> Traverse is a lot smoother


I have one and disagree when compared to the Ultra. Can’t get 80lb limbs on a traverse either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PJC15 said:


> View attachment 7093421
> 
> 
> 330 hexx on left with 75 grain inserts
> 250 fmj on right with 50 grain inserts
> 
> Both shot identical fletched and bareshafts.
> 
> Foregiving bow to say the least. This is a breath of fresh air for me after my last couple years with Prime. To most, this may not be a big deal but for my brain it instills a lot of confidence in this bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji1360]
I have shot even 500 spine through mine and still can get perfect bareshaft results. 
Definitely forgiving on spine range as well as grouping down range. 
Just a very friendly cam system to tune and shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

ontarget7 said:


> [emoji1360]
> I have shot even 500 spine through mine and still can get perfect bareshaft results.
> Definitely forgiving on spine range as well as grouping down range.
> Just a very friendly cam system to tune and shoot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never owned any binaries that would do that particularly elites and primes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*









This is refreshing as well with the results. Vertical nock travel is the best I have ever seen from any bow I have touched to date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

PJC15 said:


> View attachment 7093669
> 
> 
> This is refreshing as well with the results. Vertical nock travel is the best I have ever seen from any bow I have touched to date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you say you need an Olympic scale, but a chinese 2 dollar level .... is actually level..
Come on man!!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

killerloop said:


> So you say you need an Olympic scale, but a chinese 2 dollar level .... is actually level..
> Come on man!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


If you have a better level suggestion please advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

PJC15 said:


> If you have a better level suggestion please advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Olympic style!.. some may say it's not level either tho!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

killerloop said:


> Olympic style!.. some may say it's not level either tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Already use the HTM level. The bubble used in that expensive one is the same used in the $20 plastic one. In my opinion the CNC set is a complete rip off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

Just throwing Bernie stones..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC15

killerloop said:


> Just throwing Bernie stones..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I see that! I am actually surprised at how low the quality is of the arrow levels on the market that show pitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

PJC15 said:


> View attachment 7093669
> 
> 
> This is refreshing as well with the results. Vertical nock travel is the best I have ever seen from any bow I have touched to date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's pretty cool, seems like common theme.

if that ever changes, don't panic, and remind yourself you shoot FMJ's:wink:


----------



## roosiebull

fountain said:


> Am I the only one that thinks these bows have a very stiff draw cycle? I know I'm sounding like a girl, but dang what a difference between it and the rx1. Very suitable bow though and tuned easily. I can shoot it as good as any, but just stiff as heck up front


you don't sound like a girl, that's just draw cycles and individual differences. I think we get muscle memory for certain draw curves, then shoot one that loads different and it feels harder. I have noticed it on plenty of bows (triax seemed stiff to me at first coming from a chill r) after a bit I got used to it.... shot an rx-1 in that time period and loved the ease of draw.... I thought the rx-3 was slightly stiffer than the rx-1, but still easier than a crosscentric, and WAY easier than the switch weight cam... haven't shot an rx-4 yet, but hope to soon.

draw cycles are just that way ime, and it's personal.... opinions on draw cycles can vary a lot on the same bow.


----------



## Prowler

Eskimofo said:


> Traverse is a lot smoother


How about no....


----------



## PJC15

roosiebull said:


> that's pretty cool, seems like common theme.
> 
> if that ever changes, don't panic, and remind yourself you shoot FMJ's:wink:


I’m guessing your one of the ones who thinks FMJ’s bend easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traildog

le

This is not to say I'm on the fence about this bow. :wink: 

Did a trade-in at The Bow Rack in Springfield, Oregon, picked it up on my way to visit family last week. Had to ogle it for a week until I got home yesterday. The Bow Rack was absolutely awesome to work with, and an impressive shop. Kellan (Inside Out Precision YouTube channel) did the setup. Really enjoyable and knowledgeable guy. 

Got sighted in at 20 before dark last night, quicker than any bow I've owned. Amazing how steady this bow holds, almost feels like cheating. 70# limbs at max, #2 cam, love the draw cycle, but already knew that from "making the mistake" of shooting one for giggles at the local shop. I can fully understand going up to 80# limbs. Waiting for the weather to break to go finish sighting in at the range. 

Like Shane, the driver for me was warmth. My hands are my weak link in cold. I'm using a waterproof/windproof fleece-lined cycling glove, and don't want to lose any more dexterity by going to a bulkier glove. Mathews customer service told me they have no immediate plans to go to a carbon riser, which is interesting since Matt McPherson makes a top-tier carbon acoustic guitar. 

Re: arrows. I intended to get a set of 4mm Injexions, but deformed an alloy outsert within 2 or 3 shots paper tuning into a Morrell bag. It's thought to be inconsistencies in the alloy composition - some hold up, some don't. At the time I wasn't ready to add $80 for a dozen titanium outserts, and steel is only available for 5mm. Since then, curiosity has gotten the better of me and I ordered a 1/2 dozen with titanium outserts. I really want to know if I find a difference between them and 5mm Match Grade Axis. I'm thinking if so it'll be in the wind... but my wallet is hoping the answer is "No." 

Now to decide if I'll sell the RX-4 Alpha. The 1st buyer passed, a guy I know that's a little strapped from building a new home. Another friend expressed some interest, but if he passes I'll be very tempted to keep it. That bow has an integrated QAD, the 1st of which began failing to lock up via the thumb button. Within the first 50-ish arrows I've had a few occurrences of that with the replacement, but it's functioned properly for plenty of arrows since those failures. I'd at least like to shoot it more to see how the rest holds up. If this one fails I'll switch to a Trophy Taker.


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> I feel the Ultra is one of the best draw cycles on the market and very easy even in the #2 cam. I’ll definitely be swapping my 70# limbs for 80
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, my ULTRA should be here tomorrow........


----------



## ontarget7

Nice guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Just for comparison since I have so many asking 

Note- RX4 Alpha is the #2 cam




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COelkhunter11

Just finished setting up my 80# Ultra . Shooting bulletholes couldn’t agree more with ontarget7’s assessment. Super smooth preferred it at 80lbs over the Mach 1 at 70 also a nice bow but draw cycle of Ultra won me over this year.


----------



## ontarget7

COelkhunter11 said:


> Just finished setting up my 80# Ultra . Shooting bulletholes couldn’t agree more with ontarget7’s assessment. Super smooth preferred it at 80lbs over the Mach 1 at 70 also a nice bow but draw cycle of Ultra won me over this year.
> View attachment 7094711


Nice  

Congrats !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traildog

COelkhunter11 said:


> Just finished setting up my 80# Ultra . Shooting bulletholes couldn’t agree more with ontarget7’s assessment. Super smooth preferred it at 80lbs over the Mach 1 at 70 also a nice bow but draw cycle of Ultra won me over this year.


GAS Ghost strings? Didn’t give the stockers a go?


----------



## junglerecon

Well my ultra finally made it to the doorstep.. and I think I’m in love  looking forward to shooting it soon, I had enough time to bolt on a few things and snap a photo but will finish up later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

junglerecon said:


> Well my ultra finally made it to the doorstep.. and I think I’m in love  looking forward to shooting it soon, I had enough time to bolt on a few things and snap a photo but will finish up later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that looks awesome!! I have the same one on order with green strings! 

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Man, that looks awesome!! I have the same one on order with green strings!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thank You! I was on the fence with going green strings myself, but my hunting buddy beat me to it. I know looks don’t mean much for effectiveness but man Hoyt is on the money with their RX line  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*



Prowler said:


> The #3 cam goes from 30" to 32".....Dunno how I missed that...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Yes,,, On the ultra.... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathershoot

Nice bows


----------



## junglerecon

ontarget7 said:


> Very nice ! [emoji1360]
> I really like the subalpine on the carbons [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir me too! Question though, I’m getting bullets finally, but I’m 1/8” fast on my top cam and sitting nick high on the string. What should I move or change? I started arrow dead level through Berger hole and cams right on but had a terrible left tear that wouldn’t budge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotLZ

Got my rx4 ultra last week and got it all set up today. It was a very easy tune. 2 twists into the left yoke, 1 out of the right, and 2 microclicks left on the mx integtrated rest from dead center. Top cam synced 1/16" before bottom. Bareshafts are exactly with fletched arrows out to 35 yds, which is as far as I could go inside. Shaft orientation into the bale was perfect. 

Weighed 4 lbs 4 oz out of the box as is, for those that care about such things. This was on a scale that has been calibrated and I know to be accurate. 64lbs, 31.5" draw, 85% let off, 520 grain arrow. 269.5, 269.7,and 269.4 were the first three out of the f1 chrony. And oh so silky of a draw. Love that. 

Haven't shot it at distance yet, but I can tell it's gonna be a shooter.


----------



## Traildog

COelkhunter11 said:


> Yes sir. Keep stock as backup but shot GAS Ghost last couple years really like em so figured why not?


When you’ve found what works, why change? I meant to ask if they’re Ghost XV? I waiting to see how the stock strings settle in since Shane had no peep rotation on his Alpha, but I had it significantly. So far the Ultra is holding true. I’ll switch to XVs eventually.


----------



## COelkhunter11

They are the Ghost XV. Stayed with white rather than the new camo and I am very happy with them. Called to place my order great customer service every time I have called and had each set including this one in week and a half. They are moving shops so was told there may be a delay but they still got them out quick. No rotation yet on RX-3 or this one so far.


----------



## Traildog

longbeard02 said:


> Oh well. A little frustrated. Got some free time today and was gonna finish setting bow up and the new QAD MX rest is jacked up. Gotta wait until Tuesday or Wednesday now to go swap out. I guess I was due one. I’ve installed and sold hundreds of these over the years and very very rarely have I had a problem. It is what it is.


What is the malfunction?


----------



## labyrinth888

Hi everyone
I just received my rx4 alpha
65lbs
28"
Left handed 
Im shootind axis 5mm macth grade 340

Rest is set up centered 
Timing is on point

And out of the box it shoot pretty bad trough paper 

Nock hight and far right 

top cam being with no lean at rest position

I removes 3 turns on the left yoke and add 3 to the rigth yoke

Cam lean is now present 
The arrow is crossing at the Dloop

Im playing with the rest and the handle and it doesnt change anything... 

I wonder if the bottom shims are in the rigth place ?

Anyone could take a pictures just to be sure ?

Because i have to torque quit a lot for the right tear 

And for the high tear the rest is way up and the arrow is not level or square at all ??????


Everything is quite extreme 

Below pictures from bottom cam and top cam lean 
Paper tuning
Arrow with level...


----------



## labyrinth888

Bottom shims
And the bow

I also have a vibration noize that come from the scope 
The plastique that help to hide the fiber optic to get light or not !!!

Well everything is wrong for this new set up !!! Hahahahhahah


----------



## vmals

*Hoyt RX4, my thoughts &gt;&gt;———-&gt;*

Finger shooting?

Edit: never mind I see the d loop. 

Those are some terrible tears. Something is up for sure. Hard to tell when not in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbeard02

Traildog said:


> What is the malfunction?


Sorry been busy. Rest would not drop all the way down. Only about 1/2 way.


----------



## Muy Grande

I picked up my RX4 Alpha last Friday. 70# @ 28 inches with the #2 cam in EVII. It sent my 501 grain FMJs through the chrono at 279-280 fps every shot. It also had my bareshaft hitting right with my fletched arrows at 20 yards basically off the bat. Maybe, I just got lucky. But, I seem to have never been unlucky with my Hoyt bow purchases or any other brand for that matter. Maybe the shop I frequent just really knows what they are doing?


----------



## Jabr357

labyrinth888 said:


> Bottom shims
> And the bow
> 
> I also have a vibration noize that come from the scope
> The plastique that help to hide the fiber optic to get light or not !!!
> 
> Well everything is wrong for this new set up !!! Hahahahhahah


Must be something obvious. Did you check that both cam modules are set to the "g" position (28")? Cant tell from the pictures.

Also you backed out the limbs looks like. Did you do equal turns on both top and bottom?

Also looks like you put the rest cable a bit low on the down cable; is your rest timed properly / is there any fletch contact with the rest?

You are not using a peep sight? I don't see one.

I recommend if its not any of the above take it to your dealer for a full inspection and setup.


----------



## ArchX

Thanks for the review. Nice to see the compare and contrast. Great looking bow too!


----------



## labyrinth888

Jabr357 said:


> Must be something obvious. Did you check that both cam modules are set to the "g" position (28")? Cant tell from the pictures.
> 
> Also you backed out the limbs looks like. Did you do equal turns on both top and bottom?
> 
> Also looks like you put the rest cable a bit low on the down cable; is your rest timed properly / is there any fletch contact with the rest?
> 
> You are not using a peep sight? I don't see one.
> 
> I recommend if its not any of the above take it to your dealer for a full inspection and setup.


thanks for those questions so i verified 

-cams are on the same position G
-i removed 3 full turn out of the limb top and bottom precisely !
-for the rest cable QAD recommande to attach it to the bus cable 3 inches below minimum
i also shot with slow motion and there is no fletch contact 
-i shoot with a peep it was not set up yet on the picture

i did tweak a bit the rest timing and it change the hight tear 

i can not go back to my dealer then dont know much about tunning !!!!

they dont have anything to shoot trough paper....im on my own for this !!!


----------



## Jabr357

labyrinth888 said:


> thanks for those questions so i verified
> 
> -cams are on the same position G
> -i removed 3 full turn out of the limb top and bottom precisely !
> -for the rest cable QAD recommande to attach it to the bus cable 3 inches below minimum
> i also shot with slow motion and there is no fletch contact
> -i shoot with a peep it was not set up yet on the picture
> 
> i did tweak a bit the rest timing and it change the hight tear
> 
> i can not go back to my dealer then dont know much about tunning !!!!
> 
> they dont have anything to shoot trough paper....im on my own for this !!!


Hmmm... ok. Lets talk about # turns of the limb bolt. Each turn I believe lowers draw weight by 2-3 #s, so with 3 turns your draw weight must be closer to 55-57#, correct? If so, 340 arrows are too stiff. Maybe that is your problem, you are overspined. Try a 400 spined arrow. Might make a difference. Cheers.


----------



## PAKraig

Jabr357 said:


> Hmmm... ok. Lets talk about # turns of the limb bolt. Each turn I believe lowers draw weight by 2-3 #s, so with 3 turns your draw weight must be closer to 55-57#, correct? If so, 340 arrows are too stiff. Maybe that is your problem, you are overspined. Try a 400 spined arrow. Might make a difference. Cheers.


There is NO WAY that rest is in the correct position. Is your arrow running parallel to the stabilizer when loaded in the rest? Post a picture with an arrow loaded, from the top of the bow toward the stabilizer.


----------



## mdloew

I need to try to get to a shop to try it out. Hoyts haven't been my top bow recently but always like to try them out.


----------



## junglerecon

I had a heck of a time with mine out of the box but finally got it dialed it. Top cam just a hair fast if any, arrow basically level, pre lean has a bareshaft crossing at the nocking point on string and the tip is about 1/4 right of string at d loop. Rest is between 3/4 and 13/16 from riser. 74.84 pounds 31.5” measured DL. 260 spin axis with 175 grains up front 578 taw are just destructive to my target! My buddy’s chrono had me at 281 FPS. Also I added a tree limb riser post to mount my tight spot and it’s awesome for anyone who was wanting a different place to mount your quiver.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labyrinth888

There is NO WAY that rest is in the correct position. Is your arrow running parallel to the stabilizer when loaded in the rest? Post a picture with an arrow loaded, from the top of the bow toward the stabilizer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## labyrinth888

Here is pics



PAKraig said:


> Jabr357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... ok. Lets talk about # turns of the limb bolt. Each turn I believe lowers draw weight by 2-3 #s, so with 3 turns your draw weight must be closer to 55-57#, correct? If so, 340 arrows are too stiff. Maybe that is your problem, you are overspined. Try a 400 spined arrow. Might make a difference. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it i really parralel and centered what do you see ?
> 
> There is NO WAY that rest is in the correct position. Is your arrow running parallel to the stabilizer when loaded in the rest? Post a picture with an arrow loaded, from the top of the bow toward the stabilizer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Prowler

junglerecon said:


> I had a heck of a time with mine out of the box but finally got it dialed it. Top cam just a hair fast if any, arrow basically level, pre lean has a bareshaft crossing at the nocking point on string and the tip is about 1/4 right of string at d loop. Rest is between 3/4 and 13/16 from riser. 74.84 pounds 31.5” measured DL. 260 spin axis with 175 grains up front 578 taw are just destructive to my target! My buddy’s chrono had me at 281 FPS. Also I added a tree limb riser post to mount my tight spot and it’s awesome for anyone who was wanting a different place to mount your quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!......My setup almost mirrors yours. I'm now deciding which arrows I'm gonna run. Also your speed is a few fps faster than my calculator guesses.  [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

labyrinth888 said:


> Here is pics


I agree, it appears to be right down the center. I've never had a paper tear to that extreme. Almost seems like you may be twisting the bow in your hand when aiming.


----------



## junglerecon

Jabr357 said:


> Hmmm... ok. Lets talk about # turns of the limb bolt. Each turn I believe lowers draw weight by 2-3 #s, so with 3 turns your draw weight must be closer to 55-57#, correct? If so, 340 arrows are too stiff. Maybe that is your problem, you are overspined. Try a 400 spined arrow. Might make a difference. Cheers.


I would have to second that your arrow may be too stiff. That in combination with you may be torquing the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

Prowler said:


> Damn!......My setup almost mirrors yours. I'm now deciding which arrows I'm gonna run. Also your speed is a few fps faster than my calculator guesses. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Man these axis are awesome if you decide to go that route! Also our chrono is one of those Ebay specials so I’m not hanging too much faith on it being exact, but that said I don’t much care about speed anyway I just was curious since he had one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

junglerecon said:


> Man these axis are awesome if you decide to go that route! Also our chrono is one of those Ebay specials so I’m not hanging too much faith on it being exact, but that said I don’t much care about speed anyway I just was curious since he had one lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your complete arrow build?

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

Prowler said:


> What's your complete arrow build?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Axis match grade 260 cut 30” c2c. New Easton stainless 5mm halfouts (75 grains) 100 grain point. I four-fletched AAE hybrid 26 vanes with about 2 degree right helical and cut down my wraps to end just past the vanes. Standard Easton x nocks. With these being so heavy my bow is ninja quiet and they hit like a sledgehammer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

junglerecon said:


> Axis match grade 260 cut 30” c2c. New Easton stainless 5mm halfouts (75 grains) 100 grain point. I four-fletched AAE hybrid 26 vanes with about 2 degree right helical and cut down my wraps to end just past the vanes. Standard Easton x nocks. With these being so heavy my bow is ninja quiet and they hit like a sledgehammer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much do the half-outs add to arrow length?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon

Prowler said:


> How much do the half-outs add to arrow length?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


1/2”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler

junglerecon said:


> 1/2”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## labyrinth888

i ll try to correct my form and take pictures from the top 

because i need to tork toward the sight to get a strait paper tear ...
i ll try to get a less stiff arrow even im at 65 lbs according to the scale measurement ...


----------



## Jabr357

labyrinth888 said:


> i ll try to correct my form and take pictures from the top
> 
> because i need to tork toward the sight to get a strait paper tear ...
> i ll try to get a less stiff arrow even im at 65 lbs according to the scale measurement ...


Hold on a second! I thought your bow was the 65# model and you turned it down 3 turns. If it is 65# on the scale after the turns, then you are fine with 340 spined arrows!


----------



## ontarget7

Spine is not your issue. I can run 300 to 500 spine with perfect bullet holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labyrinth888

Jabr357 said:


> Hold on a second! I thought your bow was the 65# model and you turned it down 3 turns. If it is 65# on the scale after the turns, then you are fine with 340 spined arrows!


sorry maybe i did not mentioned 
max out the limbs are at 73lbs 
bow now is at 65lbs


----------



## labyrinth888

ontarget7 said:


> Spine is not your issue. I can run 300 to 500 spine with perfect bullet holes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks , i was a bit surprise that it could be that big of a difference ....

would you mind taking a picture of your bottom cam ?
i would like to be sure the shims / spacers on my bow are in the right order 
just in case they put it wrong at the factory 
because it is a left handed bow ....just in case


----------



## Jabr357

labyrinth888 said:


> thanks , i was a bit surprise that it could be that big of a difference ....
> 
> would you mind taking a picture of your bottom cam ?
> i would like to be sure the shims / spacers on my bow are in the right order
> just in case they put it wrong at the factory
> because it is a left handed bow ....just in case


Here is a pic of the bottom cam on my yet to be setup *RH* RX4 alpha:


----------



## labyrinth888

Jabr357 said:


> Here is a pic of the bottom cam on my yet to be setup *RH* RX4 alpha:
> 
> View attachment 7106609


thanks a lot
so the big spacer is on the cable side ...as mine 
it is not the problem ....

step by step i ll find a way to understand the origin of the problem...

thanks guys for your time and your help !


----------



## scpowerman

ontarget7 said:


> Just for comparison since I have so many asking
> 
> Note- RX4 Alpha is the #2 cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What target is that on the top left of the picture?


----------



## Mathias

scpowerman said:


> What target is that on the top left of the picture?


Made by Sevr.


----------



## 1KNIGHT

labyrinth888 said:


> thanks a lot
> so the big spacer is on the cable side ...as mine
> it is not the problem ....
> 
> step by step i ll find a way to understand the origin of
> 
> thanks guys for your time and your help !


Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## bowhunter403

I was getting a right tear out of the box on my Hoyt Axius Alpha. My pro shop flipped the bottom spacers and bam "perfect bullet hole".


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

bowhunter403 said:


> I was getting a right tear out of the box on my Hoyt Axius Alpha. My pro shop flipped the bottom spacers and bam "perfect bullet hole".


Did they try yoke tuning first or go right to spacer swapping?? Just curious.

NC


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhands77

ZTR ProForce is a nice combo also!!

Did a cam change for someone and he let me take his #2 cams so put them to use!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcr4146

Still waiting on mine. Ordered in last thanksgiving. Not real happy with my local shop.


----------



## ddavis_1313

ontarget7 said:


> You bet !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Question for you. Wife shot the vxr and rx4 today. She likes the draw cycle on the rx4 better and overall. Draw on vxr felt a lot heavier than rx4. she shot the vxr and rx4 at 61# 26” draw and vxr was 13 FPS faster. Vxr with 60# mods. Rx4 with 60-70 pound limbs. We added weight to the rx4 for her and set it to 68.5# and it was still 3 FPS slower than the vxr at 61. 

Questions:
1) how did adding 7.5# to the rx4 not surpass the 13 FPS difference. 
2) would a 55-65 pound rx4 be faster than a 60-70 if both were same specs set at 65#?

I’m pretty sure we could get the rx4 to 70 if it had 55-65 limbs. My rx3 will go to 75 and has 60-70 limbs. That’s just if she wants to shoot it that heavy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

ddavis_1313 said:


> Question for you. Wife shot the vxr and rx4 today. She likes the draw cycle on the rx4 better and overall. Draw on vxr felt a lot heavier than rx4. she shot the vxr and rx4 at 61# 26” draw and vxr was 13 FPS faster. Vxr with 60# mods. Rx4 with 60-70 pound limbs. We added weight to the rx4 for her and set it to 68.5# and it was still 3 FPS slower than the vxr at 61.
> 
> Questions:
> 1) how did adding 7.5# to the rx4 not surpass the 13 FPS difference.
> 2) would a 55-65 pound rx4 be faster than a 60-70 if both were same specs set at 65#?
> 
> I’m pretty sure we could get the rx4 to 70 if it had 55-65 limbs. My rx3 will go to 75 and has 60-70 limbs. That’s just if she wants to shoot it that heavy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cause hoyts are absolute turds if you’re not at the top of the cam and the Mathews was probably 1/2” longer dl....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox

NCAVI8TOR said:


> bowhunter403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting a right tear out of the box on my Hoyt Axius Alpha. My pro shop flipped the bottom spacers and bam "perfect bullet hole".
> 
> 
> 
> Did they try yoke tuning first or go right to spacer swapping?? Just curious.
> 
> NC
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 great question, I'm curious also


----------



## 78Staff

I had always been a 34-36" ATA kind of guy... Last years RX-3 at 32" was the lower limit for me, but I shot it well and it is/was a fine bow. This year, with the RX-4 at 29.5 ATA I leaned toward the Ultra version at 34". Compared the two in the shop and was pretty much set on the Ultra. But we were looking at the bows and found the riser for the Alpha/Ultra are the same length - the difference comes from the limb pocket connection piece and the limbs. This might be common knowledge but I wasn't aware lol.

Anyway started looking at the Alpha some more, but was worried about losing the speed advantage it provides over the Ultra due to being lower on the no 3 cam vs no 2 cam on the Ultra, which seems to be a constant topic. So did some testing. Ultra No 2 cam 29" vs Alpha No 3 cam 29". Bow weight 64# on both, measured with my Easton Scale. Arrow was 5mm Axis 411g. 

The result? 279 for the Ultra, 282 for the Alpha. So I guess you can look at it as the Alpha with No 3 is losing *some* speed at 29" as IBO of the Alpha is 8 FPS more than the Ultra. I know the great debate for cam 2 vs cam 3 involved 28", but at 29" it doesn't seem like it is loosing as much, and, No. 3 is MUCH smoother to pull than the No. 2. 

Anyway, thought it was interesting - didn't see the 14FPS loss that Inside Out saw (at 70lbs, not sure if that would increase the difference), but there is a small loss. Not enough for me to fret about, I went home with the Alpha .

Note feel free to correct me if my math/theoretical calc's is off. I work on trains, not calculators .


EDIT - just reshot the Alpha at home with QAD (instead of the biscuit) though my PC Chrono with same arrow/settings as above - 286. Same model chrono (Pro Chrono), but I have the infrared light kit or whatever it's called so might be a bit more accurate than the shop one I suppose.


----------



## ddavis_1313

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Wife is loving hers! 26” DL 69# 420 @ 248 FPS. I’d say her 30 pin is set.

55-65 limbs. Maxed at 69# out of the box. Solid fixed stacking with field points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck

not sure what im more impressed with, her group, or her drawing 69#

great shooting:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ddavis_1313

Ybuck said:


> not sure what im more impressed with, her group, or her drawing 69#
> 
> great shooting:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanZane

Thinking about upgraded from my carbon defiant to a rx4, opinions?


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

78Staff said:


> I had always been a 34-36" ATA kind of guy... Last years RX-3 at 32" was the lower limit for me, but I shot it well and it is/was a fine bow. This year, with the RX-4 at 29.5 ATA I leaned toward the Ultra version at 34". Compared the two in the shop and was pretty much set on the Ultra. But we were looking at the bows and found the riser for the Alpha/Ultra are the same length - the difference comes from the limb pocket connection piece and the limbs. This might be common knowledge but I wasn't aware lol.
> 
> Anyway started looking at the Alpha some more, but was worried about losing the speed advantage it provides over the Ultra due to being lower on the no 3 cam vs no 2 cam on the Ultra, which seems to be a constant topic. So did some testing. Ultra No 2 cam 29" vs Alpha No 3 cam 29". Bow weight 64# on both, measured with my Easton Scale. Arrow was 5mm Axis 411g.
> 
> The result? 279 for the Ultra, 282 for the Alpha. So I guess you can look at it as the Alpha with No 3 is losing *some* speed at 29" as IBO of the Alpha is 8 FPS more than the Ultra. I know the great debate for cam 2 vs cam 3 involved 28", but at 29" it doesn't seem like it is loosing as much, and, No. 3 is MUCH smoother to pull than the No. 2.
> 
> Anyway, thought it was interesting - didn't see the 14FPS loss that Inside Out saw (at 70lbs, not sure if that would increase the difference), but there is a small loss. Not enough for me to fret about, I went home with the Alpha .
> 
> Note feel free to correct me if my math/theoretical calc's is off. I work on trains, not calculators .
> 
> 
> EDIT - just reshot the Alpha at home with QAD (instead of the biscuit) though my PC Chrono with same arrow/settings as above - 286. Same model chrono (Pro Chrono), but I have the infrared light kit or whatever it's called so might be a bit more accurate than the shop one I suppose.


Great observation! I have the #2 cam Alpha at 28" and it really sends them downrange fast! However, you do pay for that speed with a little bit more of a hump at the end of the draw cycle. Had the #3 cam RX-3 last year.

I believe your 286 number is the more accurate speed reading. My Alpha is coming in over IBO rating. 

NC



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blank

I really wish they had one of these when I went to shoot, but my local Pro Shop doesn't have much in the way of left handed bows. I like the look of it a lot.


----------



## 78Staff

PJC15 said:


> If you don't want to spend the extra money on the carbon then buy the Hoyt aluminum counterpart which is more comparable in price to the other brands.


It's funny, both times (RX-3, RX-4) I went into the shop with my mind set on purchasing the Aluminum model, and both times I come out with the Carbon. Been shooing Hoyt Carbon going back to CST days and hard to switch i guess lol. It's hard to quantify, there's just a feeling you get accustomed to with the carbon riser. I do shoot an Helix Ultra for 3D now though.


----------



## SSTL

Awesome bows - been debating whether to upgrade from RX3...by the time I decide the RX7 will be on market.


----------



## ohiohunter3

Any opinions on 80% vs 85% let off. Thanks!


----------



## 78Staff

ohiohunter3 said:


> Any opinions on 80% vs 85% let off. Thanks!


I'm considering this as well... I had 80's on my RX-3 and have them on my Helix Ultra and really like them. However there is also the school of thought to practice with 80's but actually shoot 85's during season - I think OT7 put that out there with his RX-3 review, but not sure if he stuck with it... I'll probably have my shop order a set for the RX-4 so I'll have them anyway.

Thinking about putting some bomar stops on my Helix Ultra as well, to firm up the back wall, maybe even larger 75% stops also, since it's essentially a 3D only bow.


----------



## brom

Still debating if the small changes to the bow are worth buying a new one


----------



## Benjamin59

Your inbox is full tried messaging you


----------



## ddavis_1313

Anyone on here shot the RX4 alpha out to any range yet? (60+). Curious how this bow is shooting with the shorter ATA vs the RX3. Considering the upgrade bc my rx3 is a pain in the *** to tune. At least for me. Once it’s tuned it’s great. But retuning is a several day adventure (don’t have a bow press). So I have to drive to the shop to get yoke tuned. Then back home to shoot at 60 or further with fixed heads and field points. If the rest adjustment doesn’t tighten it, it’s back to the bow shop again. And the bow shop is 1.5 hours away. All I’ve heard about the RX4 is how much easier they tune. That alone may be worth it if it’s groups like my rx3 at 80. I can hold a 3” group when I do my part at 80. Usually around a 5-6” group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg84

Shane,
Thanks for putting out all of this information.

I've got an Axius Alpha and I'm getting very consistent bare shafts left (stiff reaction) from arrows that are right on the edge of being too weak per the spine charts. Rest is just a hair outside of 13/16s and an arrow along the top cam is parallel to the string. I noticed your hexx arrow would seem to be a bit on the week side with 175 grains up front at your 74 pound draw weight. Are the spine charts just wrong? Do the hoyts tune a little better with a softer spine? I know I could tweak my grip a little and get the handle more towards my lifeline but I'd like to avoid that if possible as it's not as consistent for me.

Thanks.


----------



## jhands77

adg84 said:


> Shane,
> Thanks for putting out all of this information.
> 
> I've got an Axius Alpha and I'm getting very consistent bare shafts left (stiff reaction) from arrows that are right on the edge of being too weak per the spine charts. Rest is just a hair outside of 13/16s and an arrow along the top cam is parallel to the string. I noticed your hexx arrow would seem to be a bit on the week side with 175 grains up front at your 74 pound draw weight. Are the spine charts just wrong? Do the hoyts tune a little better with a softer spine? I know I could tweak my grip a little and get the handle more towards my lifeline but I'd like to avoid that if possible as it's not as consistent for me.
> 
> Thanks.


I’m shooting Hexx 260’s with 75 grain inserts (100 grain point) and they tune up fine on both my Axius and RX3. Coming in at 491 grains complete. Rx3 is 65# @ 29” and Axius is 70# @ 29”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

adg84 said:


> Shane,
> Thanks for putting out all of this information.
> 
> I've got an Axius Alpha and I'm getting very consistent bare shafts left (stiff reaction) from arrows that are right on the edge of being too weak per the spine charts. Rest is just a hair outside of 13/16s and an arrow along the top cam is parallel to the string. I noticed your hexx arrow would seem to be a bit on the week side with 175 grains up front at your 74 pound draw weight. Are the spine charts just wrong? Do the hoyts tune a little better with a softer spine? I know I could tweak my grip a little and get the handle more towards my lifeline but I'd like to avoid that if possible as it's not as consistent for me.
> 
> Thanks.



Your welcome! 

You may already worked it out 

How’s your pre lean in the top cam and what is current centershot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg84

Pre lean is parallel and centershot is almost right around 7/8


----------



## ontarget7

adg84 said:


> Pre lean is parallel and centershot is almost right around 7/8


Right handed and still have a left bareshaft condition ?
How is bottom cam sitting for spacer, further to the left or right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg84

Further to the left. Bigger spacer on the right.


----------



## ontarget7

adg84 said:


> Further to the left. Bigger spacer on the right.


You’ll need to shim cam to the right so swap them and that should put you in good shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Great observation! I have the #2 cam Alpha at 28" and it really sends them downrange fast! However, you do pay for that speed with a little bit more of a hump at the end of the draw cycle. Had the #3 cam RX-3 last year.
> 
> I believe your 286 number is the more accurate speed reading. My Alpha is coming in over IBO rating.
> 
> NC
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I have the Ultra at 28.5" #2 cam, at the moment I have not had to change sight tapes from the V3 I owned.
Being on the upper end of the Hoyt cam has it's benefits.


----------



## BCM Archery

Old thread, but picked up a leftover RX4 Alpha that I'm tuning.

Only way I've been able to get rid of a nock high / low impact bare shaft is by advancing the bottom cam ~1/8" and with the arrow set up visibly nock low at brace. No issues with right / left after a couple yoke twists, minimal cam lean. Bare shafts are now hitting dead on, but not the tune I was hoping for. Quite backwards from @ontarget7 's results.

Anyone run into this? I have arrow through the center of the berger hole, running a hamskea so can play with the launcher spring.

Has anyone tested running the arrow higher in the berger hole and impact on tune?

Have not contemplated a teardown or a limb swap yet.

Other specs: 29" Draw, 72#, 300 Spine arrows @ 27.5", 200 grain up front - don't think it's a spine issue.


----------



## Prowler

I never like to place any blame upon the shooter. With say'n that, I think it could just be how you hold the bow. We all are different with big hands or small hands. I have large mitts, so if I hold the bow not as I normally do I can turn a bullet hole into a mess. That's why I like Hoyt risers so much. I actually had to reform my bow hand to shoot a Mathews Halon. Which I ended up getting a torque less grip.

I think if everyone had a hooter shooter and tuned the bow perfectly then try shooting it to mimic the results. I think it would be an eye opener for some not all.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocmyers2

TNKnoxville said:


> I'm still shooting my RX-1, 30.5" draw, 70 lb, #3 cam. How does it feel compared to the RX-1??? Not sure if it's worth trading up????


Tagged


----------



## Ocmyers2

BCM Archery said:


> Old thread, but picked up a leftover RX4 Alpha that I'm tuning.
> 
> Only way I've been able to get rid of a nock high / low impact bare shaft is by advancing the bottom cam ~1/8" and with the arrow set up visibly nock low at brace. No issues with right / left after a couple yoke twists, minimal cam lean. Bare shafts are now hitting dead on, but not the tune I was hoping for. Quite backwards from @ontarget7 's results.
> 
> Anyone run into this? I have arrow through the center of the berger hole, running a hamskea so can play with the launcher spring.
> 
> Has anyone tested running the arrow higher in the berger hole and impact on tune?
> 
> Have not contemplated a teardown or a limb swap yet.
> 
> Other specs: 29" Draw, 72#, 300 Spine arrows @ 27.5", 200 grain up front - don't think it's a spine issue.


Tagged


----------



## BCM Archery

Definitely not how I hold the bow... I've got pretty decent form, know appropriate grip, etc and have been shooting Hoyts for a long while now.

Going to reset everything to nock level, timed even, etc then found this I will try out:









Hoyt Helix nock high tear


No matter what I do it shoots nock high tears I’ve tried with the cams timed perfectly with the top cam hitting first an with the bottom cam advanced an nothing makes it come out I’ve also tried moving my nocking point higher on the string I can’t figure it out for nothing!!




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Prowler

BCM Archery said:


> Definitely not how I hold the bow... I've got pretty decent form, know appropriate grip, etc and have been shooting Hoyts for a long while now.
> 
> Going to reset everything to nock level, timed even, etc then found this I will try out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoyt Helix nock high tear
> 
> 
> No matter what I do it shoots nock high tears I’ve tried with the cams timed perfectly with the top cam hitting first an with the bottom cam advanced an nothing makes it come out I’ve also tried moving my nocking point higher on the string I can’t figure it out for nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


[emoji106]...

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## BCM Archery

Wouldn't have expected this one - removing the hole shot silencer did it. Took it out, set everything back to dead even, nock level. First shots with bare shafts dead on at ~35 yards.


----------



## mattcrov

Test shot a 4 Ultra on Friday, should pick it up this week. New from my local shop, who are great people and a Hoyt main dealer.

Have read this whole thread. Could have got the 5 but wanted the cam and a half system with the tuneable yokes. Don't want to shim cams 

( why is everyone so keen to shim cams?, Limbs should be matched close enough to not have to and tuneable yokes is easy. Maybe I am old fashioned but older bows didn't need to be shimmed)

My last Hoyt was a Pro comp elite XL, that was a tac driver, but got bad reviews, that thing tuned easy and shot so well. Always looked at the carbon bows. This 4 seems really good. Want to set it up and put a few dozen arrows through it before walking out the shop with it.

Bare bow it was great. I liked the draw cycle and the harmonies on the shot, the feedback felt good, and accuracy on the short range was fine. Shot a few other bows after it and none came close. For the overall feel, through the whole shot cycle not just on the shot.


----------



## DogCatcher2

Great info. I’ve debated pulling the trigger on an RX4. Plus they look cool and everyone knows the shot doesn’t count if you didn’t look cool shooting it.


----------



## mattcrov

Went and got the RX4 Ultra yesterday. Set at 30.5" and somewhere near 60#. 
We timed the cams first and set d loop, shot through paper to get good holes. Moved rest a bit. Set peep and peep rotation.

Then at 20 yds put 2 twists on the RH yoke to tune up bare shaft. Got home re-did - nock points, center shot, d-loop, peep height and stabiliser location, 1st, second and 3rd axis on the sight then waited for today.
Also set the string stop to perfectly centered.
Was a bit worried that I had messed the tune by re-locating the nock point and peep down string by 1/4" to get 90 degree through the Berger center.

Went to range today.
Got bare shaft to tune with fletched with very slight rest adjustments, then it was all dialed in. Peep apature was too small, Smashed an arrow, which was a pain, but the bare and fletched were perfectly matched.
Wind was gusting and peep being too small limited sight picture so left it there for today. Next get my 60 yard mark, set tapes and start practicing at 90, 70, and 50m, shooting for groups and fine tuning rest for scores.

So far: very accurate, groups of 3 or four arrows at 20 to set bare shaft were very good. With better sight picture I am sure it will be much better. The grip is ok I am really happy with it and don't think about it at all, which is good, it doesn't seem to torque much for me, wanted to see if the adjust would make a difference but will leave that as the set up is dialled in great.

Stabilisers set 30" front down 10 Deg on QR with 4oz to a 12" back bar 12.5oz. Bow is balanced nicely with a slight forward weight bias that I like.

Tried changing front weight a bit, up and down but at the short distances the 4 was most consistent.

I got home and replaced peep with hunter version and 1/4" no 2 speciality clarifier which should work well with the Spot Hogg MRT well.

Tuning this bow was really easy, wanted the 4 for the pinnacle of cam and a half tech and yoke tuning. Am not disappointed it works really well and is simple.


----------

